# BFP Hopefuls! (October BFP Hopefuls!)



## Sofiekirsten

https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9882/7814f.jpg

Our Lovely October BFP Hopefuls!

12 BFPS!!!!!!

Tamsin12

Rosie5637 

Lulu4279 

Sianyld - :bfp:

LellsBells

Gw76 - :bfp: 02/10/2010

Phantom 

MommyV 

AndreaFlorida 

Kka 

Kaybee92 

Angelgirl86 

Yogi77 

Groovychick 

MrsBrooks 

Janesworld 

LolaAnn 

Ami1985 

CandyApple19 - :bfp:

Wanting2010

Wishin4Baby#3 

Mellybelle 

Kitkat04 - :bfp:

Horse_mad 

Addie25 

Rducky 

Bhoygirl

1hopefull 

Eightambliss 

Wishing4bub#3 - :bfp: @ 10dpo 24/09/2010!

Sarahrhaney 

Kracker - :bfp: 05/10/2010

Hellohoney 

Gilmore85 

Squeal - :bfp:

Azuak 

New bride 

Mlyn26

Redclaire 

Waiting4stork 

Apple Blossom 

Emma051980 

Kimberly28 

Sma1588 

Sparkles237 

Dagde10

Honeybee28 

Mjspyt 

MommyWishes4

Carolyn16 

Mtemptress 

Kelzyboo 

Accounts2010 

Mommyof2peas - :bfp:

Jenb 

Loubylou88 

Brynden 

PJ32 

Puppy 

Hopes 

Bettinaboop 

StarlitHome 

Wilkrita87 - :bfp:

Caroline 

Firerabbit666 

Luckysnow 

Coral11680 

Ruskiegirl 

Ready4ababy 

Damita 

MrsPOP 

Poppielia 

Mamadonna 

Angelique 

Pinklush00 

Matchings0cks 

Scamp 

CAustin 

RealRuby 

Msdizzydolore 

Inkdchick 

Silverbell 

Little_star7 

Lesley1978 

Sunrise 

Future_momma 

Lisalou31

Gwizz - :bfp:

Coreythestar 

Kylarsmom

Cherrylicious 

LEW32 

Crazyhippie

Actresscye - :bfp:

MrsCrabsticke 

Beth26 

Bmwright 

AubrieC 

Pink80 

Nivy7272 - :bfp:

Bke 

Jrie1 

Prettyangel2b 

bethenasia 

llampie 

addie25 

SammieGrace 

babydream 

NicoleR 

MrsWez 

TrinityMom 

nlz2468

briggle

sarahbb

DaretoDream

DolceBella

calebaby

Mooks

BFPwannabe

Kit603

MrsJerome

​


----------



## Sofiekirsten

https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3093/7814.jpg

Birthdays!


Mjspyt - (Karina) - 31st October!
Gilmore85 - (Amy) - 11th December!
Puppy - (Alice) - 15th January!
LolaAnn - (Lola) - 5th Feb
MommyV - (Veronica) - 5th March!
MommyWishes4 - (Jill) - 6th July!
Sofiekirsten - 19th July! - 21st Birthday in 2011
Sma1588 - (Shanna) - 10th August!
Kelzyboo - (Kellie) - 22nd September!
poppielia - 28th September!
Ready4ababy - 10th October!
MrsBrooks - 15th October!
Damita - 18th October!


---------------------------------------------------------------------

​
October Hopefuls News!

This weeks competition will close at midnight Thursday 17th October.

THIS WEEKS COMPETITION QUESTION IS.....

IN TTC WHAT DOES BBT STAND FOR?

PM ME YOUR ANSWER!

You have got to be init to win it ladies!

THIS WEEKS PRIZE: FOLIC ACID!

NEXT WEEKS PRIZE: CHARTING THERMOMETER!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
​

We also have a webiste for all our stuff in October Hopefuls such as recipes, recommended places for clothing and food!

Come and take a look!​

October Hopefuls Website Of Stuff! - Come And Take A Look!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
​​

We had our second BFP!
Congratulations to Gw76 who got her :bfp: 02/10/2010!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
​


----------



## Tamsin12

memememememememememememeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!

im hoping for an october too :) i may be out this month though :( xx


----------



## rosie5637

me!
i'm on CD 9, due to ovulate on CD20.
i'm hoping for a :bfp: 8th oct!


----------



## lulu4279

Count me in. Not sure about ovulation or testing dates at the moment as this will be my first cycle after a miscarriage but all the signs look like I should be ovulating in the next few days. Good luck everyone


----------



## sianyld

I have PCOS, started spotting today so bk to CD1 for me after a 62 day cycle! I def want and need a BFP this cycle- OCT conception PRETTY PLEASE!!! This will be our 16th month ttc! 

good luck ladies xxx


----------



## LellsBells

Count me in please :flower:

I'm currently on CD5, due to ovulate in 9 days on CD14. AF is due 8th Oct so I'm testing, hoping and praying for that BFP on 6th Oct. I'm sooo determined this month.

Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for us all. C'mon October, bring on those BFP's, we want little June 2011 babies! :D
Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## gw76

I'm in! CD 15 ovulation tomorrow (OPK + this evening) AF due Oct.1.....


----------



## Phantom

I'm wishing for an Oct :bfp:


----------



## MommyV

me too please. I'm on cd15 now and hope to o in the next 5-7days which should have me testing sometime early in oct. gl and babydust to all


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Add me toooooo! I would love an October BFP!!! I am on 5th cycle of TTC now....lets hope this works....FX and babydust to all. AF shall be due October 11th....I am on CD 1 today and should O around 28th September. I will be testing around the 8th at the earliest at 10dpo!!!


----------



## kka

MMMMMMMMEEEEEEEE!!!!!! Hopefully i will get my :bfp: around the end of october.Im not sure what cycle im on, we have been trying for 11 months but have only had 3 periods. Im on CD 116 but and have a FS appointment on the 27 so hopefully i will get some help!!!! YAY FOR OCTOBER!!!!!

:dust: :bfp: :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## kaybee92

me! not sure of all the abbreviations yet :wacko: but i should be ovulating around the end of this month or the beginning of october..and should be able to test around the 16th of october! good luck to all :thumbup:


----------



## angelgirl86

Count me in, hoping for my :bfp: on the 12th as long as my cycle remains normal after my chemical last month.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good evening ladies,

I have started to put together some information on the first page so if you need anything changing please let me know.

Also if anyone else is looking to join please can you fill this in so I can update the info...

How Long TTC?
Any fertility issues? Male and Female factors
What Cycle day you are on? 
When are you due to Ov?
When are you testing?

I also got a start to a positive OPK so let the :sex: begin!

Much Love

x


----------



## yogi77

I'm really hoping for an October :bfp: count me in!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yogi I have added you to the list,

Do you have any more information for me such as how long you have been trying, What cycle day you are on, when your due to ovulate or when you testing?

Much Love

x


----------



## Groovychick

Ovulating in the next couple of days, testing on October 1st. Fingers crossed for that :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## yogi77

Ov around Sept 30...testing Oct 11


----------



## MrsBrooks

Me too!!

We have been trying 7months with no issues we are aware of.
I'm on CD12 usually Ov CD14.
I will be testing 5th Oct

Fingers crossed everyone x x x


----------



## Janesworld

Praying for a BFP, but trying not to get too excited....

CD10 today (24 day cycle). Should be ovulating within the next few days, monday I'm guessing. Was NTNP (and secretly hoping :winkwink:) since April/May, but started my hardcore TTC in July. So I'm on about cycle 6 or 7 if you count the first few...

So it looks like October 1st is my day....


----------



## sianyld

Hey hun- can u change mine to CD1 for today please...was only spotting yest but the witch is in full agonising flow today! so countin this as CD1 today! thanx!
Bring on the OCT BFP's xx


----------



## sals

Count me in. TTC#1 Testing on 9th! hoping lots of us get :bfp:


----------



## LolaAnn

I'm hoping for an Oct BFP but I think it may be wishful thinking as I am BF. Going to start temping this month tho x


----------



## ami1985

i should be testing around 16th october :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow there is quite a few of us!

I will be testing on 1st Oct - I am on CD17 - Ov as we speak! - TTC #1 for 17 months now with no problems that we know of.

The first page has been updated. Please let me know if anything needs changing, I will update everything asap.

:thumbup:

Much Love

x


----------



## LolaAnn

thank you!! and good luck for this month x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thank you Lola!

Sending lots of :dust: to all my lovely ladies....

Much Love

x


----------



## CandyApple19

ME ME MEE! I'm gonna be testing around 1st or 2nd if i ov in the next few days. :D


----------



## sianyld

Thanks for updating hun and hope u catch that eggy hun xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hi: Candyapple,

You have been added to our October hopefuls!

Wishing you all the best catching that eggy!

Much Love

x


----------



## CandyApple19

thankyou doll, october bfp is my prediction and late sept in m conception time so i really hope this is it for me...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Really hope the prediction comes true sweetheart!

Much Love

x


----------



## Tamsin12

please . I WANT OCTOBER BFP !!!!


----------



## wanting2010

I'm hoping for an October BFP!! I'm starting Clomid next month and am desperately hoping it will work for me my first cycle. =)


----------



## Wishin4Baby#3

Count me in!!! I'm on CD2. I can test around Oct 16th!!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Can I join too? I'm currently on CD2, due to ov around sept 30. I'll be testing about Oct 10.


----------



## MommyV

I'm pretty sure that today is o day. Yeah!!!!!!!!! We bd'd last night and hopefully can get one more in today or tomorrow. 
That would have me testing Oct2nd if af doesn't come. I am really going to try to wait until after af is late and temps r stil up before I test because I spent way toooooo much $$ on test last month only to get af. 
Thanks for adding me Sofie.
Gl and many prayers for all u ladies. Hoping for lots of bfps in Oct.


----------



## Janesworld

I was wrong about my OV date. Had a positive test yesterday, and another one this morning. So I would think I ovulated yesterday? IDK.... but that would change my testing date to around september 28th or 29th...


----------



## kitkat04

I'm hoping to test on the 11th October my mum's birthday so hoping its a BFP


----------



## gw76

Janesworld...I am the same - I had a positive test yesterday morning, yesterday afternoon and this morning...Does that mean that i haven't OV'd yet? 
I guess my question is - how long does the surge last? Until the egg is released? 
We have DTD since last Saturday - once each day - so figured we will again today- and maybe even tomorrow if we are up to it


----------



## horse_mad

Count me in...I am CD 7 of 32 day cycle...hoping for :bfp: in oct! :) Goodluck everyone!!!!

Not good with the charting stuff....anybody any idea roughly when would be O dates??AF 18th sept...usually a 32or33 day cycle???? :?


----------



## addie25

I hope for an octobor 2. My clear blue ovulation monitor showed 2 bars today so i am soooooo excited!!! Goold luck everyone!!!!!!


----------



## rducky

I am also hoping for an October BFP. I am on CD10, cycles are irregular, so I am using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor. If I go by my average of 31 days, I should test around October 10th. I would expect to O around September 23rd.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Bhoygirl

We too are hoping for an Oct BFP! On CD5 should be ovulating anyday soon as cycles only 22- 23 days! Good luck everyone x


----------



## 1hopefull

Hello! We are ttc for 13 cycles now and i am expecting AF tomorrow. So count me in for an Oct BFP! Just found out this week that I probably do not ovulate (always have BBP shift, OPK + but my progesterone levels are low (8.4). it is a big surprise!) Dr wants to put me on Clomid but DH and I are so scared of taking any drugs. Going to see the RE for the first time on Friday. We'll see what happens, have to decide soon for Clomid this cycle. Hoping AF stays away so I can talk to RE before I have to start Clomid on CD5 so please cross your fingers for me (gotta hope for small miracles, right!)

DH SA was perfect and I have had HSG (normal), FSH (normal) and E2 (very low but Dr says it is probably OK, just good that it is not high) and now P4 (low) so I am actually happy in a way to have an answer of why we have not had a BBP in a year of ttc. trying to stay positive! 

Good luck girls!:hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow we are starting to get a great group going!

So everyone has been added to the October hopefuls....

I have also updated the list please let me know if you need anything changing!

Much Love

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

1hopefull said:


> Hello! We are ttc for 13 cycles now and i am expecting AF tomorrow. So count me in for an Oct BFP! Just found out this week that I probably do not ovulate (always have BBP shift, OPK + but my progesterone levels are low (8.4). it is a big surprise!) Dr wants to put me on Clomid but DH and I are so scared of taking any drugs. Going to see the RE for the first time on Friday. We'll see what happens, have to decide soon for Clomid this cycle. Hoping AF stays away so I can talk to RE before I have to start Clomid on CD5 so please cross your fingers for me (gotta hope for small miracles, right!)
> 
> DH SA was perfect and I have had HSG (normal), FSH (normal) and E2 (very low but Dr says it is probably OK, just good that it is not high) and now P4 (low) so I am actually happy in a way to have an answer of why we have not had a BBP in a year of ttc. trying to stay positive!
> 
> Good luck girls!:hugs:


:hi: hun,

There are some great forums on here about clomid and some experts aswell.

Hope you decided soon!

Much Love

x


----------



## eightambliss

I think I am out for this month....so I am hoping for a :bfp: for October! My hubby's BD is the 8th...what better birthday present than a :bfp: !

This will be cycle #2 for me and I should O on Oct. 5th, which is CD 12 for me (I normally have a 27 day cycle). I'll keep you updated if anything changes though!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

eightambliss said:


> I think I am out for this month....so I am hoping for a :bfp: for October! My hubby's BD is the 8th...what better birthday present than a :bfp: !
> 
> This will be cycle #2 for me and I should O on Oct. 5th, which is CD 12 for me (I normally have a 27 day cycle). I'll keep you updated if anything changes though!

Welcome Eight!

You have been added to our October Hopefuls....

How is everyone today? Anyone think they are ovulating yet?

Much Love

x


----------



## LolaAnn

Hey :) I'm good, sick but not feeling too bad. Haven't DTD recently and haven't started temping yet either. I feel like my body is gearing up to O tho.. my skin is clearing up and started to get some interesting CM. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for everyone here xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
Welcome to 1hopefull and all the other new ladies. 
I'm doing well Sofie thanks for asking. I believe that I either o'd yesterday or maybe today. I had a temp drop yesterday with ewcm but today my temp only went up a little and I have a lot more ewcm. I guess I will have to wait over the next 2or3 days to see what my temps do. Do any of u other ladies out there get really excited when it's o time?:happydance: I get so excited about the possibilty that I could be pregnant in the next 2 weeks.
gw76 I havent used the opk's recently but I think that u r supposed to o 12-36 hours after your last positive opk. gl and hopefully u will catch the eggy this month.:dust::dust:
Eight have u gotten af yet or do u just have that feeling that she is coming? you're not out until af shows so lots of babydust to u and if not this month it would be really neat to give dh a bfp for his bday.
1hopefull it sounds like u don't have a problem with ovulation but just that maybe u need progesterone supplements after u o because u need the increased progesterone levels to sustain a pregnancy. Gl to u.g
addie 25 i think that we r oing around the same time so exciting lets try not to ss too much for our 2ww.


----------



## addie25

Hoping for an OCT :bfp:: Good Luck to all of you!! October is my favorite month The weather is so nice and its the start of all the holidays that I love so much (Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas) It would be nice to find out in Oct that I am pregnant!


----------



## wishing4bub#3

This is my last month TTC so I fingers and toes crossed that after three years this is my month. I will be testing October 3 if I can old out that long, AF is due on the first so fingers crossed. And baby dust to all.


----------



## Sarahrhaney

Add me! I will test October 4th. :)


----------



## Kracker

Me please. 5th Oct to test Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Hellohoney

memememememememeeeeeee too please!!

First month TTC, on cd6 - expecting to o on or around Sept 27th - havent tracked it but I can always tell when it's happening. Will test on October 6th!!

best wishes to every one and lots of baby dust!


----------



## 1hopefull

Thanks to all for welcoming me! 

Well, AF as not showed her ugly head yet! I was expecting her yesterday (PMS to boot!). Don't think I am preggers because the Dr said I did not ovulate (and the damn PMS) but it is so hard to not be a little hopeful! Going to see the RE for the first time on Friday. Can't wait to hear what she has to say. This is going to be a long week.

MommyV, I am so new to the hormone level stuff but from what I understand, the lab where I test at likes a level about 10ng/ml (more like 15) to show ovulation and I was 8.4. So if I did ovulate, the Dr thinks the egg is probably not mature enough for fertilization... But, you never know, right? I am worried about the luteal length because I am on the short side (most of the time 10 days).Maybe the RE will tell me to start supplementing progesterone...
Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Welcome Ladies!

Well I am not feeling really optimistic about this month because I ovulated this weekend probably Friday I think and we :sex: on Thursday and didn't have anymore :sex: over the weekend because my mother came to stay until Sunday.

Also for the last 3 months I haven't produced any EWCM and we went to see the doctor about whats going on eariler this month and she told me that EWCM is not all black and white apparently you don't always need it?? :saywhat: Has she not even seen the great sperm race! Plus she was pregnant which made it worse.

So if I get a :bfp: this month I will be completely shocked.

How is everyone today?

Much Love

x


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies would love to join should be testing on october 21st if i dont get my bfp in 4 days!!


----------



## squeal

Morning, 

Count me in too please! Due to O somewhere around 2nd October. I am currently CD4. Due to test 18th October. Coincidentally start my new job that day too, so hopefully it will be good news all round ... however, I might just test a day early, we shall see.

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Welcome Ladies,

I have added you to the October hopeful's!

I have a really bad urge to POAS at the minute?? I won't do though because I have only just ovulated, so I am due to test at the beginning of October AF is due on the 1st so I will test everyday from the 28th I think.....Just because I love POAS.

:thumbup:

Much Love

x


----------



## azuak

Hi

Please add me , i am due to ovulate on the 29th and hoping for a BFP on the 4th.


----------



## squeal

azuak said:


> Hi
> 
> Please add me , i am due to ovulate on the 29th and hoping for a BFP on the 4th.

I think your chances of a :bfp: are pretty slim with being only 5DPO.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

azuak said:


> Hi
> 
> Please add me , i am due to ovulate on the 29th and hoping for a BFP on the 4th.

I agree, I think you should test around the 12th this will make you 13dpo and you will have a better chance of seeing your :bfp:


----------



## azuak

hahaha, thanks ladies, i actually meant 14th cause i want to hold out for as long as possible before testing.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Hun,

No problem....

I have added you to the October Hopefuls!

Much Love

x


----------



## new bride

Can you add me please? I'm hoping for a :bfp: when I test at the start of October.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey New Bride,

Welcome to October Hopefuls!

Ok so I am going to start asking some random questions in this thread just to keep us all going especially in the 2WW!

*1st Question: Legs up? Legs down? Legs on headboard? Handstand? Pillow under hips? or sleep? what do you do after  to get them spermies up there? Any funny experiences welcome and there is no such thing as TMI!*

Answer: I usually put my legs up in the air for 10 mins then get DH to make me a brew and when I have finished that I get a shower....Once I did put my legs in the air and DH made me laugh....Lets just say it was a messy experience!

:rofl:

Much Love

x


----------



## gilmore85

well after :sex: i swivel round so im facing the other direction and put my legs against the wall / headboard area and then get out a :book: so that I feel like i am actually doing something rather than just lying with my legs in the air for 20 - 30 mins :haha:

one time i got so caught up in my book that i hadn't realised that i had been like that for 2 hrs with my legs still against the wall lol

who said romance is dead lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gilmore85 said:


> well after :sex: i swivel round so im facing the other direction and put my legs against the wall / headboard area and then get out a :book: so that I feel like i am actually doing something rather than just lying with my legs in the air for 20 - 30 mins :haha:
> 
> one time i got so caught up in my book that i hadn't realised that i had been like that for 2 hrs with my legs still against the wall lol
> 
> who said romance is dead lol

This is brilliant!

I have to say I have fallen asleep with my legs against the headboard for a few hours.....:dohh:

Much Love

x


----------



## new bride

Usually after :sex: i out a pillow under my hips - i'd love to do the headboard thing, but after back surgery I kind of have to rely on those :spermy: doing their own thing!!


----------



## MommyV

I love the stories too funny. I usually just try to stay in bed for 20minutes or longer. My dh would definately be wondering what I was doing if he saw me with a pillow under my hips or my legs in the air against the wall. He doesn't believe in trying too hard to have a baby but I can't help it when I start feeling like I'm ready to have a baby I just feel like I have to try my hardest to make it happen. Which is one of the many reasons why I like this site because I can talk to u ladies about ttc and u understand how I am feeling and what I am going through.


----------



## mlyn26

Can i be added?

I Ovulate in approx 7/8 days so will get AF or BFP on or around 11th October xx


----------



## squeal

I just arch my legs in bed, but if OH nips to the toilet then I will quickly but them in the air while he is gone and then revert back to the same position once he's on his way back so that he doesn't think I'm some weirdo!!


----------



## azuak

I mostly just put a pillow under my hips after:sex:, the intention is always to stay like that for 20 min but I always get bored after about 5 min and go do something else.


----------



## Redclaire

I have a dodgy back anyways so :sex:always involves a pillow under my bum! I've just been leaving it there for about half hour after...Himself is a believer in letting nature take its course but he knows i'm getting anxious now after several months trying so i gave him the heads up and said i was getting all 'scientific' this month!! he knows about 'pee stix' (OPK)and 'special gel' (pre-seed) and that i'm a bit more proactive about getting it on like everyday!! He's such a brave little soldier!!
Anyways i'm CD15, OV today, due AF on october 8th....or maybe not
:dust:

GO :spermy::spermy: GO!!!


----------



## waiting4stork

Add me please, really hoping for a BFP this month, waiting for AF to pack her bags, good luck to everyone, lets hope we are saying goodbye to some people ttc (meant in the nicest way) xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hello Ladies,

Well I can officially test on the 25th because I have some FRER's and that would be 6 days before AF is due.....Not really confident about this month really but FX'd this will be our month if AF shows we will be movig on to cycle 18.

Ok so todays question......

To pee on a stick or not to pee on a stick, that is the question....

How many sticks do you think you go through in a month? OPK, HCG or FRER's and how early do you start doing them?

I am a POAS addict so I try and POAS whenever I get the urge!

Much Love

x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies add me to your list of :bfp: for october will be testing 11th.

:dust: to everyone goodluck.


----------



## Redclaire

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well I can officially test on the 25th because I have some FRER's and that would be 6 days before AF is due.....Not really confident about this month really but FX'd this will be our month if AF shows we will be movig on to cycle 18.
> 
> Ok so todays question......
> 
> To pee on a stick or not to pee on a stick, that is the question....
> 
> How many sticks do you think you go through in a month? OPK, HCG or FRER's and how early do you start doing them?
> 
> I am a POAS addict so I try and POAS whenever I get the urge!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Ok first whats POAS? I know its probably something obvious but can't think for the life of me!!
I have used about 6 OPK stix (this is first month after 3 TTC using 'science') and i'd say at least 4 HCG every month cos my AF can start very light! I've made a promise to myself now not to HCG test til the day the broomstick is due!!
This month i started OPK on day 6 not expecting to see positive until day 15ish! Got the smily on day 13 so it was a good job i was neurotic and started testing early!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Hun,

POAS means pee on a stick :)

didn't use any OPK's this month so....not feeling too optimistic

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyV

I haven't started using opk's yet but if I don't get my bfp in the next couple of months then I will. I am going to try not to use any hpt this month unless af is late and my temps are still up. Last month I think I took like 5 or 6 hpt and they were not the cheap ones they were frer. I really cannot afford to do that every month especially since I am a sahm and we only have one income. I would rather spend the money on opk's if af comes and find out when we need to bd.
Gl ladies and babydust. Is anybody testing anytime soon? I know Sofie u said that u might test on the 25th. I guess we just have to keep waiting.
I have had some major pains and no temp shift to confirm o so I called my ob and they want to do a ultrasound I think to check for a cyst. I hope that I am okay my body and my cycles have kind of been screwed up since June so I guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Emma051980

add me please!! will be testing around the 15th! 
feeling optimistic after my jenny renny reading!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MommyV said:


> I haven't started using opk's yet but if I don't get my bfp in the next couple of months then I will. I am going to try not to use any hpt this month unless af is late and my temps are still up. Last month I think I took like 5 or 6 hpt and they were not the cheap ones they were frer. I really cannot afford to do that every month especially since I am a sahm and we only have one income. I would rather spend the money on opk's if af comes and find out when we need to bd.
> Gl ladies and babydust. Is anybody testing anytime soon? I know Sofie u said that u might test on the 25th. I guess we just have to keep waiting.
> I have had some major pains and no temp shift to confirm o so I called my ob and they want to do a ultrasound I think to check for a cyst. I hope that I am okay my body and my cycles have kind of been screwed up since June so I guess I just have to wait and see.

Hun,

I really hope you havn't got a cyst....I have never had one myself but they sound painful!

Yeah 25th I can start testing from as it will be 6 days before AF is due but I think that's way to early to test....It depends on whether my POAS addiction kicks in......

There are quite a few ladies on here who are testing around the 1st October so fingers crossed for all our lovely ladies....

I also got bored before so I decided to make a little siggy for when we have some October Hopeful Graduates so when our ladies get their :bfp: they can pop it in their signiture! :)

Well going to go and get some sleep, will be posting tomorrow's question in the morning :thumbup:

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyV

I like the idea about the October Hopeful Graduates siggy. Thanks Sofie. I hope I don't have a cyst either. I'm still not sure if I o'd yet because I had ewcm and high soft cervix on Sunday I really thought that I would be oing I also had a temp dip but then my temp hasn't gone up and I am starting to have cramps and lower back pain. It feels like af is coming which happened last month for 3 days after o so idk. 
Sofie I have fx'd for u to get your bfp this month. U have done such a great job keeping up with everybody's cycle and keeping this thread going. Gl and lots and lots of babydust to u.


----------



## Kimberly28

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you? DH and I will be trying as soon as AF leaves in just a few days (cd 2 right now). Trying in late Sept. cycle using the Shettles Method, have pcos, and hoping for an October BFP with a baby girl! We need a little princess! Come on BFP!! I ov usually around cd 16. I have a 28-30 day cycle (if I ov, have pcos). Will likely test around cd 24-26. Thanks for having me! :thumbup: COME ON BFP's FOR ALL OF US!!!! PMA anyone?? :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

i will also be an october tester AF is on her way i know it ive already tested this month and nothing...yes im positive af is comming! so in that case.....

i will be testing at the very end of october

i really hope i catch this comming cycle as i dont wanna be all hot and feeling yucy in the last month of preg while its getting really hot here


----------



## Sparkles237

I'n due AF on the 3rd october so i'm keeping my fingers crossed for a nice BFP


----------



## Dagde10

Hi can i join you im CD27 not sure when or if i ovulated but AF is due 4th October
Dagdee10 xxx


----------



## honeybee28

Hello, please can i have an october bfp?! 
this is our 10th cycle ttc. not used opks this month as ttc has got a bit stresful for my liking, so just been dtd every 2 or 3 days. but im pretty certain i've just ov'd or im just about to, so will be testing in a couple of weeks if she doesnt show! Bet she does. She always does.
I'll test on 8th october if she hasnt shown by then.
good luck everyone!!


----------



## honeybee28

Just been reading back through the thread, in anser to your question i always put a pillow under my bum. If we've dtd right before bed, i'll often just sleep like that lol.

oh, and i can confess to having done the odd headstand after dtd!!! hahahah!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hello my lovely ladies,

I have added everyone to the October Hopefuls so if I have missed you out or something needs changing please let me know.

So this morning my POAS addiction took over and I did an IC I knew it was going to be a :bfn: I just wanted to POAS :thumbup:

So for all the ladies that are new here I post a daily question to get a discussion going to keep us all sain in the 2WW or for people who are waiting to Ov.

*So todays question....

What are you using to help TTC? Are you using Pre-seed? Softcups? Soy? or anything along them lines? Are they good? What changes do they make?

My answer....I am just using Folic Acid and OPK's might think about using softcups if we are not sucessful this month.*


Much Love

x


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi while we are TTC im using agnus castus and i think it has brought forward my ov as i feel like its nearly here so that a :thumbup: from me, we are having :sex: every other day which we started four days ago. I have just purchased some pre seed however not using just yet as i dont suffer from dryness but have it as a backup in case i get a bit sore from all the :sex: lol. And i am drinking more grapefruit juice and thats about it for me. 


lots and lots :dust:


----------



## azuak

This will be my first cycle using opk, and i hope it will be able to help. fx.


----------



## Kimberly28

Hi ladies! I'm joining! I have pcos and I had a mmc in June and a d&c and am trying to conceive baby #3 (our first and only little princess!) and hoping for an October BFP! Using charting, opk's, epo, and baby aspirin. Here's to hoping for October :bfp: for us all! Lots of baby :dust: for everyone!! :flower:


----------



## rosie5637

i've been temping and using opks to monitor my ovulation. touch wood i've been quite regular so far which will be helpful as i can't get donations as often as if i were in a relationship iyswim.

i'm not using anything else yet i'll wait and see what happens first. if i don't concieve after 3-4 months i might throw something extra at it. 

i've decided i'm only gonna temp long enough in each cycle to confirm ovulation and then stop so i don't get too obsessed with symptoms etc in the tww.


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh love that siggy! I want that so badly!!!

ahhh you name it ive tried it, soy iso, cbfm, opks, digi opks, epo, grapefruit, vits, fertileaid, preseed, raspberry leaf tea, etc etc

i like preseed, as i dont always have ewcm so it helps with that. and i love the smiley faces on the digi opks!!


----------



## eightambliss

This month I'm going the whole 9 yards and using soy iso, preseed, raspberry leaf tea, calcium, prenatals, b-6, yams, opks, my diaphram as a softcup...I'm also looking into using hot castor oil packs as I've heard that can help (just don't do it when you have af or you're preggo) and exercising to reduce stress...in addition to tracking my temps, cm, cp and all that other stuff.....:wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i should be testing about 25th ish October.....if i dont get a stupid 46 day cycle like last month :(


----------



## sianyld

im using soy iso, OPK's, temp charting, pre seed, grapefruit juice and my metformin tabs in a quest for that OCT BFP!! Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## mjspyt

Hi everyone, I hope its not too late to join in.

I'm hoping for an October bfp. This will be our third cycle TTC.

I'm using OPK's, temp charting and concieve plus. 

I should ovulate around the 9th of October.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Well, I'm able to join now. Just got my BFN for September, and can feel AF on her way. 

October was my original month that I really wanted to concieve. We tried the last two weeks of august as "practice" (it was two days after I O'ed) and this month I said "might as well." But October would be great - my due date would be right around my birth day! So I have my fingers crossed for October. 

I should be ovulating around the 8th (if AF is on time.)

Please add me to the list!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> *So todays question....
> 
> What are you using to help TTC? Are you using Pre-seed? Softcups? Soy? or anything along them lines? Are they good? What changes do they make?
> 
> *
> 
> This month I'm going all out. Grapefruit juice for me, tomato soup for my husband. Flax seed oil, iron tablets (I'm anemic), folic acid in my daily vitamins, and try to put on a few pounds (I've always naturally been a few pounds clinically underweight, maybe hurting my chances?) For September, DH and I BD'd every day, sometimes twice a day and we still didn't get it. I'm thinking every other day (If I can bear it - feels like I"m not doing enough that way) and every day during O. Since my cycles are a bit messed up still from BC pills (though I stopped them five months ago) I'm going to start every other day BD'ing the day AF leaves, and keep going until nearly when AF is due to show up again. No more taking chances that I understand what's going on with my body - it's just going to be done all the time! lol.
> 
> If I could afford OPK's, I would but as it is, my DH is skimping even of tests. We're putting all of our money away into savings and emergency funds - so there's not much to spend on not necessary things! (as much as I want want want to!)


----------



## sma1588

im on metformin, soy (the days as needed), EPO ,prenatels and vit c


----------



## carolyn16

Hi ladies :wave:

This is our third cycle and I'm using a CBFM, OPK's (what I had left from last month), baby aspirin and soft cups. 

I try and drink 3L of water and I also take plenty of vitamins - prenatals, vitamin C, E, D3, fish oil and work out regularly. It definitely helps keep stress levels down. 

Hope everyone is having a great 'hump' day!! :sex:


----------



## honeybee28

What is metformin?


----------



## mtemptress

hi can i be put on here, i am on cd12/13 and im usually 28 day cycle, we been trying properly for a cou[ple of months but been ttc sinc jan, we bd'ing every day or trying to at least,


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5453/cooltext470476198.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i Was bored so i made this to go one 1st page if u want it


----------



## sma1588

metformin is used for treating insulin resistance which usually goes along ith pcos and makes it very hard to O on ure own. its what diabetics take but we have to take a higher dose and helps with weight loss as well


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all may i join you please?
I am due to ov from 23rd to 28th, this is our 5th cycle ttc now and i am impatiently awaiting a :bfp:
OH's birthday on the 7th oct as i am due to test around the 10th, would be an amazing birthday present if i had a pos test!!!

:dust: for all of us lets have some october :bfp:'s and sticky June babies xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5453/cooltext470476198.gif
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i Was bored so i made this to go one 1st page if u want it

 That looks great! It looks very hopeful! :dance:


----------



## Accounts2010

Hoping to despite pcos.. will be about the 5th october when I test. only time will tell :(

out this month I think. Bring on October.. (sorry just trying to stay positive).


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> I have started to put together some information on the first page so if you need anything changing please let me know.
> 
> Also if anyone else is looking to join please can you fill this in so I can update the info...
> 
> How Long TTC?
> Any fertility issues? Male and Female factors
> What Cycle day you are on?
> When are you due to Ov?
> When are you testing?
> 
> I also got a start to a positive OPK so let the :sex: begin!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Count me in! TTC almost 11 months, testing first week of Oct...I really dont know when I will be Ov or what day of my cd Im on since Its been all wonky the the couple months.


----------



## MommyV

Wow this thread is really hopping now.
Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:
Some of the things I am doing to help get pg this month r bbt checking cm I take prenatal vitamins flax oil and try to bd before o during o and after o I sure hope that this month is it. I have 2 children one born the end of August and one early September and I would like to have this baby before it gets too hot. But I really don't care as long as I get my little one.
I am pretty sure that I o'd 3 or 4 days ago but this am was my first high temp so I'll just have to see what happens over the next 2 am's.
Sofie I really like the new siggy hopefully we'll be able to use it. Might be nice to have a little glitter in the writing but I don't know if that will be too much. Love the stork carrying the little bundle it is too precious.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## honeybee28

There once was a girl called honeybee
Who so badly wanted a bfp
To her bnb girls she would talk
About the elusive stork
Hope we all get october bfps!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow we have a lot of people who want to join us....

So I am going to eat my tea and then add everyone....I also changed the graduate siggy and our hopeful siggy....

Here they are!!





Much Love

x


----------



## yogi77

Oh I love them, can we use the Hopeful's in our siggy's now!?!?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Of course you can....

Here is the code...

https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3093/7814.jpg[/IMG[/URL]

Just add ']' at the end of it in your signiture and it should be there!

Much Love

x[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Welome Newbies!

We are starting to grow really quickly!

I have added everyone to our October Hopefuls list, please let me know if anything needs changing!

So I was thinking....What if I don't get my :bfp: this month? What will I do....

Well ladies I can say that if some of us don't get our :bfp:'s I will be renaming this thread to November Hopeful's and so on and so forth....But I am hoping that we all get our :bfp:'s!

I will also change the siggys to follow the thread changes! :happydance:

My DH ( I am going to let you all in on a secret his name is Adam lol)
suggested the question for tomorrow which got me to thinking....How about every night at around 8:30pm (British) I will come on and ask for suggestions on the next days topic.....I have got written down the ones I have already asked.

So as from tomorrow night at 8:30 - Midnight (british) I will ask for suggestions on our daily questions. The best suggestion will be posted the next day....And Adam has said he will choose which question should be posted...

I am also thinking about a prize??? Maybe a free IC?....I will have to think about that one and discuss it with Adam - So bare with me on that one.

And as you can see the October Hopeful's siggy is in my signiture - I will keep reposting the code for all the ladies who want to put it in there siggy!

So here is the code....

https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3093/7814.jpg[/IMG

Just add ']' at the end [/IMG in your signiture and it should be there!

Sorry about the length lol!

Much Love

x[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## honeybee28

my dh is called adam too!!!
sounds like a fun plan - might make the 2ww go a little quicker!xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

honeybee28 said:


> my dh is called adam too!!!
> sounds like a fun plan - might make the 2ww go a little quicker!xx


Awww :)

I hate saying DH seems so weird lol.....

Well I am hoping this thread will provide advice, support, general banter and fun for everyone who is waiting to Ov, in the 2WW or in limbo....

I am thinking of making some TTC games for us all aswell :)

Just to keep us all going! :happydance:

Much Love

x


----------



## jenb

im testing 19th oct! im ovulating start of oct
hopefully october is my BFP month!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

jenb said:


> im testing 19th oct! im ovulating start of oct
> hopefully october is my BFP month!!

Hey Jen!

Welcome to October Hopefuls....

I have added you to our long list of lovely ladies and wishing you all the best on your journey to a :bfp:

I have also noticed some of our ladies have put the siggy up! they look so cool! Very proud :)

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

Sofiekirsten said:


> Welome Newbies!
> 
> We are starting to grow really quickly!
> 
> I have added everyone to our October Hopefuls list, please let me know if anything needs changing!
> 
> So I was thinking....What if I don't get my :bfp: this month? What will I do....
> 
> Well ladies I can say that if some of us don't get our :bfp:'s I will be renaming this thread to November Hopeful's and so on and so forth....But I am hoping that we all get our :bfp:'s!
> 
> I will also change the siggys to follow the thread changes! :happydance:
> 
> My DH ( I am going to let you all in on a secret his name is Adam lol)
> suggested the question for tomorrow which got me to thinking....How about every night at around 8:30pm (British) I will come on and ask for suggestions on the next days topic.....I have got written down the ones I have already asked.
> 
> So as from tomorrow night at 8:30 - Midnight (british) I will ask for suggestions on our daily questions. The best suggestion will be posted the next day....And Adam has said he will choose which question should be posted...
> 
> I am also thinking about a prize??? Maybe a free IC?....I will have to think about that one and discuss it with Adam - So bare with me on that one.
> 
> And as you can see the October Hopeful's siggy is in my signiture - I will keep reposting the code for all the ladies who want to put it in there siggy!
> 
> So here is the code....
> 
> https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3093/7814.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Just add ']' at the end [/IMG in your signiture and it should be there!
> 
> Sorry about the length lol!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x[/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]
> 
> so i was thinking and we all go by our made up names and we hardly know real names...to me its kinda weird to call some1 by there made up names maybe we can all tell our real names and post them on the fron page with there s/n
> 
> im SHANNA by the way every1!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sma1588 said:


> so i was thinking and we all go by our made up names and we hardly know real names...to me its kinda weird to call some1 by there made up names maybe we can all tell our real names and post them on the fron page with there s/n
> 
> im SHANNA by the way every1!

Shanna, thats a fantastic idea!

Obviously ladies you don't have to do this....

Well my name on BnB is my real name I am called Sofie Kirsten Hartley :)

Also If you would like to let me know when your birthday is, again you don't have to do this...Day & Month I can add this to the first page aswell...So we know when to celebrate! :)

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

well my b day just passed it was aug 10th.

i think it would be easy to know ppls name as its posted in the first page so if we happen to forget because there are so many ppl here already we just look at the first page!...

nice to meet you sofie


----------



## loubylou88

me tooooo...Im hoping my reading from gail is right saying that i will test positive mid october.... hope so. been trying for a year and its hard as i have PCOS.. and havent had a period since feb so dont have a clue when OV.. so jus having lots of fun everynight with OH...untill we get a BFP!! lolxx


----------



## sequeena

Good luck girlies :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sma1588 said:


> well my b day just passed it was aug 10th.
> 
> i think it would be easy to know ppls name as its posted in the first page so if we happen to forget because there are so many ppl here already we just look at the first page!...
> 
> nice to meet you sofie

Hey Hun,

Well I have your name up on the first page...So next to you BnB name your name is in purple in brackets :)

I have put your birthday up anyway :)

Much Love

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

loubylou88 said:


> me tooooo...Im hoping my reading from gail is right saying that i will test positive mid october.... hope so. been trying for a year and its hard as i have PCOS.. and havent had a period since feb so dont have a clue when OV.. so jus having lots of fun everynight with OH...untill we get a BFP!! lolxx


Hey Hun,

Welcome to October Hopefuls!

Wishing you all the best on your journey for your :bfp:

Much Love

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sequeena said:


> Good luck girlies :hugs:

Hello my lovely!

How are things?

Have you managed to find that darn camera yet?

Can't wait to see your 2 big pink lines hun!!

Much Love

x


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girlies :hugs:
> 
> Hello my lovely!
> 
> How are things?
> 
> Have you managed to find that darn camera yet?
> 
> Can't wait to see your 2 big pink lines hun!!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...

LOL sadly not hun :( Think I made the big mistake of accidentally chucking it out with the rubbish :(

I'm doing ok, not had any noticeable cramps all day which can only be good... tons of cm as usual. Starting to feel a bit queasy and really tired but apart from that I'm fine :haha:

How are you hun? x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:dohh:

Was AF due today or tomorrow?

Woohoo for pregnancy symptoms!

I am soo over the moon that you are pregnant hun you truely deserve it especially after 20 months!

Yeah doing great, this thread is keeping me occupied until I can test so FX'd that we could be bump buddies!

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> so i was thinking and we all go by our made up names and we hardly know real names...to me its kinda weird to call some1 by there made up names maybe we can all tell our real names and post them on the fron page with there s/n
> 
> im SHANNA by the way every1!
> 
> Shanna, thats a fantastic idea!
> 
> Obviously ladies you don't have to do this....
> 
> Well my name on BnB is my real name I am called Sofie Kirsten Hartley :)
> 
> Also If you would like to let me know when your birthday is, again you don't have to do this...Day & Month I can add this to the first page aswell...So we know when to celebrate! :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...

 That is a good idea. I don't think I know anyone on here by their names yet. 

I'm Jill and my birthday is July 6th. If I'd get pregnant in October, I'd be due around my birthday!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Jill!

I have updated the first page!

Adam's (DH) birthday is June 4th and mine is July 19th so I would love to be due inbetween! :)

I love your siggy :winkwink:

Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

Hi Sofie, add me in! I'll be testing Oct. 6th if AF doesn't arrive... We're on our 4th cycle TTC.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Brynden said:


> Hi Sofie, add me in! I'll be testing Oct. 6th if AF doesn't arrive... We're on our 4th cycle TTC.

Hey Hunny!!

Welcome to October Hopefuls!

Glad you could join us hun!

Loving your Siggy aswell!! :winkwink:

Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Sofie! How are you doing?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Not doing to bad at the minute.

I can start testing from the 25th with some FRER's but I will just use IC's...AF due on 1st October...I have myself prepared if the :witch: shows her face like she did last time!
*
UBBER THICK PANTY LINERS!*

She usually gets me in the middle of the night and she always shows up without any warning so I will be ready for her! :rofl:

How are you doing hun?!

Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

HAHA!!! :rofl: well I'm glad you're prepared, but I hope she gets lost and can't find you this month :)

I'm doing alright... Got lotsa ewcm today so I'm just waiting for DH to get home from work so we can BD!!! Next month I think i'm gonna use OPK's cuz it's annoying not knowing exactly when I'm ovulating...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Woohoo for :sex:

I decided not to use OPK's this month....Really stressed me out having to POAS and then the line doesn't get any darker.

I just did a rough guess because I'm not really producing any EWCM at the minute so not hugley optimistic but then again you never know!

Hope you catch that eggy hun!

Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Sofie, I hope maybe the lower stress levels will do you good!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Jill!
> 
> I have updated the first page!
> 
> Adam's (DH) birthday is June 4th and mine is July 19th so I would love to be due inbetween! :)
> 
> I love your siggy :winkwink:
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

 Aw, that would be neat! My husband would like a baby due in October since that's his birth month (he said he'd like to try that for #2) but I love the idea of spring and summer babies! The weather is more pleasant, no risk of getting stuck in snow storms, no college courses - much nicer and easy going! 

Though really, as long as I see a BFP, I'll be happy with any month!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I would love to have a spring/summer baby imagine all the lovely dresses and shorts you could put them in and lovely hats!

Love it!

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> I would love to have a spring/summer baby imagine all the lovely dresses and shorts you could put them in and lovely hats!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

 Aw, I didn't even think of that! I was stuck on how I could take a little baby outside for fresh air without having to bundle them up in layers and layers, or taking walks with them in strollers. And for all those first few month check ups, it would be easy enough to take them without worrying about snow storms or the bitter cold for an infant.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

*OK Ladies!*

We are starting a weekly competition!

I will ask you a question about either TTC or Pregnancy and all you have to *do is tell me the answer by sending me a PM*. All entries will be put into a hat and a name picked out at random will be the winner.

The prize is an IC test. I will announce the winner and I will need to winner to send me thier Address so I can send thier prize!

In the envelope there will be a card congratulating them and their IC stuck inside. If the competition thing takes off I will start putting other things in there such as OPK's and what not :)

So this weeks competition will close at midnight Wednesday 29th September.

*THIS WEEKS COMPETITION QUESTION IS.....

WHAT DATE DID DANNII MINOGUE GIVE BIRTH TO ETHAN EDWARD SMITH?

(DD-MM-YYYY)

You have got to be init to win it ladies!
*
Much Love

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

That's a great idea! I'm assuming we PM you with the answer?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MommyWishes4 said:


> That's a great idea! I'm assuming we PM you with the answer?


Yeah sorry hun I have just updated the post now.

Thanks!

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

:thumbup:Hey everyone 

My RL name is Amanda, I just sent my answer in, although Im not really sure what a IC test is lol ( still trying to figure out all the lingo)

Also wanted to tell you all that I made crab stuffed chicken for dinner...Never tried it before, but I get tiered of making the same thing over and over :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Hun,

Here is a picture of an IC (Internet Cheapie)....It's just a pregnancy test strip that you dip in your urine.



Much Love

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well it's nearly 3am and I am still awake!

Can't sleep because I am sweating like a pig!

Seriously it's like dripping off me! Sorry TMI lol.

Think I might have a cold shower and then try and nod off!

Good night ladies!

Oh and don't forget....You have to be init to win it!

Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

Night Sofie, hope you sleep well! (And by the way I really like you're name and the way it's spelt!)


----------



## PJ32

Count me in, still awaiting September AF 4 days Late so still in, but more likely October xx


----------



## puppy

HI GIRLS I AM NEW HWRE. I HAD A M/C 6 MONTHS AGO. LAST MONTH I HAD A CHEMICAL. I HOPE ALL OF US WILL GET BIG FAT:bfp: ON OCTOBER AND ITS MY #1.


----------



## gilmore85

sma1588 said:


> so i was thinking and we all go by our made up names and we hardly know real names...to me its kinda weird to call some1 by there made up names maybe we can all tell our real names and post them on the fron page with there s/n
> 
> im SHANNA by the way every1!

hey great idea...

my name is Amy

my birthday is 11th December !!

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all i'm kellie and my birthday was yesterday :rofl: 22nd september xx

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## hunnymonster

belated Happy Birthday kellie. Hopefully you'll get a belated pressie in the form of a BFP soon:bfp:


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> :dohh:
> 
> Was AF due today or tomorrow?
> 
> Woohoo for pregnancy symptoms!
> 
> I am soo over the moon that you are pregnant hun you truely deserve it especially after 20 months!
> 
> Yeah doing great, this thread is keeping me occupied until I can test so FX'd that we could be bump buddies!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

She was due Tuesday because I OV'd 3 days early but was originally due tomorrow... bricking it!!

My boobs are changing which is good... girls have recommended I buy a nursing bra now because they're so sore.

Thank you hun I'm still in shock. Doctors appointment tomorrow and hopefully a blood test :D

:hugs: I would love for us to be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

OK Ladies!

We are starting a weekly competition!

I will ask you a question about either TTC or Pregnancy and *all you have to do is tell me the answer by sending me a PM*. All entries will be put into a hat and a name picked out at random will be the winner.

The prize is an IC test. I will announce the winner and I will need to winner to send me thier Address so I can send thier prize!

In the envelope there will be a card congratulating them and their IC stuck inside. If the competition thing takes off I will start putting other things in there such as OPK's and what not

So this weeks competition will close at midnight Wednesday 29th September.

*THIS WEEKS COMPETITION QUESTION IS.....

WHAT DATE DID DANNII MINOGUE GIVE BIRTH TO ETHAN EDWARD SMITH?

(DD-MM-YYYY)*

You have got to be init to win it ladies!


----------



## Hopes

count me in..im hoping for a BFP on october 11th!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hopes said:


> count me in..im hoping for a BFP on october 11th!

Hey Hun,

Welcome to October Hopefuls!

Wishing you all the best on your journey for your :bfp:

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

good morning ladies! Wishing you all a day that is stress free.


----------



## rducky

Well, just an update for me. I'm on CD15 and as of yesterday, no highs or peaks on my CBFM, so I'm thinking my cycle will end up longer than 31 days seeing as I haven't ovulated yet...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I hope you Ov soon hun!
*
Ladies, Please don't forget about our weekly competition....See above for details!
*
Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

Hey Sofie, did you finally get some sleep in last night?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I finally dropped off at 5am and slept til 1pm:blush:

Feel quite refreshed though so hopefully I can sleep better tonight!

Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

oh wow, I could never sleep in till 1pm, but I'm glad you got some sleep!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks hun....

Come on ladies join in on our weekly competition....The prize for the winner is an October Hopeful Congratulations Card with a free IC Test!

The question is on the first page under October Hopefuls News, just PM me your answer and you could be our first winner!

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

An update on me:

I've been expecting AF since Monday, but still nothing. I'm CD 27, and have been experiencing weird cycle shifts lately. I used to be always 28 days on the dot. O'ed around 14. Typical, really. Now two months ago I was CD 34 until AF came, last month I was CD 25...now who knows? I'm not predictable at all anymore. I got a BFN yesterday, so it's just a waiting game from here. 

It's so >>frustrating<< when AF decides to play hide and seek with me! Just get done already and let me move into my new cycle! :dohh:

Curious, what is everyone's CD? Wonder if there's any potential cycle buddies on here for anyone?


----------



## mommyof2peas

MommyWishes4 said:


> An update on me:
> 
> I've been expecting AF since Monday, but still nothing. I'm CD 27, and have been experiencing weird cycle shifts lately. I used to be always 28 days on the dot. O'ed around 14. Typical, really. Now two months ago I was CD 34 until AF came, last month I was CD 25...now who knows? I'm not predictable at all anymore. I got a BFN yesterday, so it's just a waiting game from here.
> 
> It's so >>frustrating<< when AF decides to play hide and seek with me! Just get done already and let me move into my new cycle! :dohh:
> 
> Curious, what is everyone's CD? Wonder if there's any potential cycle buddies on here for anyone?

I soooooo know how you feel....I got af every month between 20-22 on the dot....then two months ago it was on the 17th, then last month it was a whole week before that!!! so it ended up being 3 weeks apart...2 AF in one stinking month. I have no idea where I am charting now.....


----------



## MommyWishes4

mommyof2peas said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> An update on me:
> 
> I've been expecting AF since Monday, but still nothing. I'm CD 27, and have been experiencing weird cycle shifts lately. I used to be always 28 days on the dot. O'ed around 14. Typical, really. Now two months ago I was CD 34 until AF came, last month I was CD 25...now who knows? I'm not predictable at all anymore. I got a BFN yesterday, so it's just a waiting game from here.
> 
> It's so >>frustrating<< when AF decides to play hide and seek with me! Just get done already and let me move into my new cycle! :dohh:
> 
> Curious, what is everyone's CD? Wonder if there's any potential cycle buddies on here for anyone?
> 
> I soooooo know how you feel....I got af every month between 20-22 on the dot....then two months ago it was on the 17th, then last month it was a whole week before that!!! so it ended up being 3 weeks apart...2 AF in one stinking month. I have no idea where I am charting now.....Click to expand...

Yes! What is with that?? It's like AF knows I really want a baby now, so she's going to mess up my perfect cycle and make everything suddenly terribly confusing and unpredictable! Bad AF, bad!


----------



## mommyof2peas

MommyWishes4 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> An update on me:
> 
> Yes! What is with that?? It's like AF knows I really want a baby now, so she's going to mess up my perfect cycle and make everything suddenly terribly confusing and unpredictable! Bad AF, bad!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with the moon?? Fall arrives at 8:09 last evening and it came with the full Harvest Moon (1st time in 19 years that the Harvest Moon is on the Equinox) and Jupiter right beside the moon (closest Jupiter has been to earth since 1963). So if you believe AF has something do do with the moon phases, maybe thats why we are all messed up. I have to believe its something, cause then it will get back to normal soon FX :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## sequeena

Well if the moon does have an effect on af then I am feeling more relaxed :haha:

Can't believe it's Autumn already!


----------



## MommyWishes4

sequeena said:


> Well if the moon does have an effect on af then I am feeling more relaxed :haha:
> 
> Can't believe it's Autumn already!

 Yes, this summer was definitely one of the quickest. Or maybe that's because so much happened this summer. And now it's gone? Wow.

I'd excuse AF due to the moon this month, but has anything wacky been going on for three months with the moon? :laugh2:


----------



## mommyof2peas

:haha: Not the last three months lol.....But I was giving AF the couple of days from two months ago..then blaming the moon on the last month lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well I am going to blame it on the moon aswell..

My Cycle was really up the wall and then the past three months it has been coming on the dot on the 1st of every month but I haven't been producing EWCM.

So I think that it took 3 months for the moon shift and now it is where is should be so hopefully all this will mean lots of October BFPS!!!

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> My Cycle was really up the wall and then the past three months it has been coming on the dot on the 1st of every month but I haven't been producing EWCM.
> 
> x

 The reason why I wondered about having O'ed last month (I've never ever not O'ed before) was because of the complete lack of EWCM in September. I usually have plenty, but this month skipped. I'd be willing to blame the moon on that one if it means that it won't happen again this month! :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

:hi: i'm not quite out yet af due fri/sat but tested neg this morning so hoping oct will be my month,i had a reading off sandra a few months ago and she said oct conception,we'll see :shrug:


----------



## MommyWishes4

mamadonna said:


> :hi: i'm not quite out yet af due fri/sat but tested neg this morning so hoping oct will be my month :shrug:

 You're in the same boat as me! AF is technically due tomorrow and I tested yesterday with a BFN. But I have a good feeling about this next cycle...


----------



## mamadonna

lets buddy up mommy hopefully this time next month we will be mammy's to be!!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
I like the idea that Shanna had about using our real names as opposed to screen names mine is Veronica. My birthday is March 5 kind of a long ways away and I really hope to be pg by then. I've had 2 days of high temps now and all my cramps and pains have gone away so I think that I o'd about 4 or 5 days ago but my temp didn't shift immediately. I hope that this month will be it for us. We have only been really trying about 2 months now but have been ntnp for about a year. 
Sofie great job with the siggy hopefully most of us will be able to move onto a graduates thread in Oct. Would it be cheating if I look up the answer to your question online and also r u going to send the ic's to the us or would the postage for that be too expensive.
Thanks and babydust to all u ladies.


----------



## kitkat04

well i think i may have ovualted today CD11 (early for me) i tested with my opk yesterday and the line came up as dark as the control line staright away then today line was fainter but i had lots of EWCM so lots of BDing for me!! Here's hoping it works got lots of PMA at the mo lets see how long it lasts!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I like the idea that Shanna had about using our real names as opposed to screen names mine is Veronica. My birthday is March 5 kind of a long ways away and I really hope to be pg by then. I've had 2 days of high temps now and all my cramps and pains have gone away so I think that I o'd about 4 or 5 days ago but my temp didn't shift immediately. I hope that this month will be it for us. We have only been really trying about 2 months now but have been ntnp for about a year.
> Sofie great job with the siggy hopefully most of us will be able to move onto a graduates thread in Oct. Would it be cheating if I look up the answer to your question online and also r u going to send the ic's to the us or would the postage for that be too expensive.
> Thanks and babydust to all u ladies.

Hey Hun,

Really hope this is your month too.

Thank you very much!

No it wouldn't be cheating you can find the answer on google that's why I did it....I have loads and loads of IC's and OPK's so I thought it would be nice to have a competition for people to win them, they aren't expensive so....

So when a person wins the competition there will be a card congratulating them and an IC in there aswell...I spoke to Adam about this last night as I know I have alot of ladies from the US in this thread.

I am happy to send the prizes where ever the winner lives whether it's in the UK, US or never never land as a card and an IC would only be really cheap :)

Hope this helps!

Much Love

x


----------



## honeybee28

I'd like to live in never never land. Do you think house prices there are reasonable?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Considering most of them are made out of tree's I am going to say YES!

Maybe all the October Hopefuls should just move to Never Never Land!

You never grow up in Never Never Land so not paying bills would be a bonus!

Much Love

x


----------



## bettinaboop

Hiya

Is it too late to join????

This is 5th mth TTC Im on CD4, going to test 19th October - have had readings from Jenny and Gail and both saw conception in October - just hoping they are right.

:dust:to you all 

Hx


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> So when a person wins the competition there will be a card congratulating them and an IC in there aswell...I spoke to Adam about this last night as I know I have alot of ladies from the US in this thread.
> 
> I am happy to send the prizes where ever the winner lives whether it's in the UK, US or never never land as a card and an IC would only be really cheap :)
> 
> x[/COLOR][/FONT]

 Just wanted to say that's very sweet of you! And it's such a good idea - a great little distraction and some excitement and interest for the girls waiting to O, or on TWW, or a little pick-me-up after a BFN. :flower:



mamadonna said:


> lets buddy up mommy hopefully this time next month we will be mammy's to be!!

 That would be great! :hugs:

But ahhhh! OF COURSE AF would show up the day I received a Babies R Us catalouge (everything's on sale there!) in the mail and exactly three whole minutes after packing my bikini for Saturday!! %#[email protected]&$! :dohh::wacko::dohh:


----------



## MommyV

Thanks Sofie I'll be going online right now. Can't go wrong with a free pg test. I spent sooo much money last month on them and I have 1 frer left and will not test with it until I am late and only if my temps r still up which means I will probably wait until Oct 4 or 5th. I don't feel much in terms of symptoms right now. But I know have severe cramping and pains for 3 days after o which I never had b4 hopefully that is oday and I will be able to concieve this month. It took 6 months to get pg with my son and it felt like an eternity and 3 months for my daughter so hopefully this time I will get pg on my 2nd month of trying.
Sofie r u going to test on the 25th with the ic's or r u going to try to wait until af is due?
By the way I think I need to take a trip to never never land no stress or responsibilites sounds good.


----------



## StarlitHome

Hi ladies, I'd like to join you.

Stopped taking the Pill on September 14 because I was having pregnancy-like symptoms and dH and I were just fed up with it. Took a test then but :bfn:

Still having pregnancy symptoms now (nausea, heartburn, back-ache, BBs sore and changing, constantly tired, headaches) but got another :bfn: this morning so still writing them off as Pill after-effects.

AF is late - could also be Pill-related (although I have never been late before, even while on the Pill).

So - we'll see. 

I'd love a :bfp: for October, I want to announce that I'm pregnant to our families at Christmas!!


----------



## MommyV

Mommywishes4 sorry about af :hugs: hopefull next month will be it for u.
I had a question that I thought might be fun to ask What number r u trying to conceive and if it's not your first are your other ds or dd's and how old?
Also another suggestion I had for questions Sofie r like what r u making for dinner or sharing our favorite recipes? Some things to maybe help us not obsess too much during the tww because I know that I think about being pg all the time and appreciate a good distraction.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know Im not sofie, BUT I've been trying new things ALL week for dinner. Monday was pot pie, tues was pot roast, Yesterday was crab stuffed chicken, and today is bean and ham soup. :haha: Cooking big dinners like this makes me feel like I'm taking good care of my family( even though they are fine with hot dogs and frys), PLUS its fun to try new things!!:thumbup: here is for my pot pie...really easy and very yummy. hmmm i just kinda thew stuff together but ill do my best
2 boneless chicken breast, diced
1/2 cup onion, chopped
1 large carrot, chopped
2 celery stock,chopped
1/2-1 cup peas, frozen
1 1/2 cup potatos
1 can chicken broth
1 can cream of chicken soup
2T corn starch
2 chicken boulion cube, crushed
garlic powder to taste
salt and pepper to taste
2 pre-made pie crust 9"

pre- heat oven to 400. cook chicken in about 1/4 cup chicken broth. untill cook through. set chicken aside. in same pan, use a little bit of olive oil to cook veggies in, just enough that they arnt crunchy, also dice patatos and cook with veggies untill just soft enough they dont crunch add a bit of salt and pepper here. ( i should have waited a little longer on this step for my tatters ;D ) Set aside with the chicken. in small cup put corn starch and water so that there are no lumps, set aside. place bottom half of pie crust in pan, and place in oven for about 10 min while maike gravy. ( this helps crust from being soggy) In same pan add the rest of chicken broth, boulion cubes, cream of chicken soup garlic powder, salt, and pepper. Bring to a boil , stir like crazy so it doesnt burn, add corn starch and turn burner off still while stiring.. this should make a nice gravy, if its not thick enough add a bit more of the corn starch with water. be careful though as corn starch will thicken REAL fast as it cools. add chicken, veggie mix to gravy. remove crust from oven. add gravy, chicken, veggies on top of bottom crust, put top crust on. remember to add holes to the top to vent. place in oven for about 30-45 min, untill crust is a golden brown. let cool for about 5 min. enjoy.

Let me know if any of you try this or if you have any questions. I used a 8x8 glass pan, you may want to roll out the bottom crust a bit to get a better fit. or use a 9" pie pan...I wanted to make sure I had enough room. also forgive my spelling lol


----------



## MommyWishes4

MommyV said:


> Mommywishes4 sorry about af :hugs: hopefull next month will be it for u.
> I had a question that I thought might be fun to ask What number r u trying to conceive and if it's not your first are your other ds or dd's and how old?

 Thanks! :hugs:

I'm trying for #1, who will hopefully be coming soon! I have to have all of my little ones in the next eight years (due to my history with ovarian cancer)-and they're daudling to come to me! :haha: I always really wanted to have four - and my husband wanted even more than that. I come from a family with 6 kids and he comes from a family of 4. So we'll see what I can push out...:winkwink:

Also, I like the recipe thing going on. The most relaxing thing possible for me during all of this is to massively cook and bake. My husband quite loves it! :laugh2: I've been learning pies lately, because that's my favorite thing to make. So far I've worked with oreo cream pie, apple pie and coconut custard pie, all from scratch. I love making pie dough as well - lots of kneeding to help with frustration!


----------



## mommyof2peas

[/QUOTE] Also, I like the recipe thing going on. The most relaxing thing possible for me during all of this is to massively cook and bake. My husband quite loves it! :laugh2: I've been learning pies lately, because that's my favorite thing to make. So far I've worked with oreo cream pie, apple pie and coconut custard pie, all from scratch. I love making pie dough as well - lots of kneeding to help with frustration![/QUOTE]

LOL well you can MAKE the crust for the pot pie...I'm just not that cool


----------



## mamadonna

MommyWishes4 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> So when a person wins the competition there will be a card congratulating them and an IC in there aswell...I spoke to Adam about this last night as I know I have alot of ladies from the US in this thread.
> 
> I am happy to send the prizes where ever the winner lives whether it's in the UK, US or never never land as a card and an IC would only be really cheap :)
> 
> x[/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> Just wanted to say that's very sweet of you! And it's such a good idea - a great little distraction and some excitement and interest for the girls waiting to O, or on TWW, or a little pick-me-up after a BFN. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> lets buddy up mommy hopefully this time next month we will be mammy's to be!!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great! :hugs:
> 
> But ahhhh! OF COURSE AF would show up the day I received a Babies R Us catalouge (everything's on sale there!) in the mail and exactly three whole minutes after packing my bikini for Saturday!! %#[email protected]&$! :dohh::wacko::dohh:Click to expand...

baahhh thats a bumma,bloody typical,fingers crossed for nxt month tho eh!!


----------



## honeybee28

mmmmmm pie!!! I dont make pastry/dough either. life's too short (by which i actually mean, im too rubbish at it!!) good recipe, thanks for sharing!!

i made a really yum chicken and chorizo risotto the other night, it was just chicken, chorizo, onion, peppers, tomatoes, risotto rice and stock. dead easy and v yum.xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sorry I haven't gpt back to any of you ladies....

For the past couple of hours I have been making...

What have I been making you say? Well some of us like to post different things like recipes and stuff like that so I made a website...

Yes Mommyof2peas your recipe is on there!

Come and take a look! I love it :thumbup:

www.wix.com/sofiekirsten/october-hopefuls

You can post all of your stuff in here like your recipes, where you recommend for clothing, food or anything TTC and I will post it on the site so they are all in one place and we don't have to keep looking through previous posts for them!

Enjoy!

Much Love

x


----------



## yogi77

wow that is impressive!!! LOVE IT...looking forward to all the great new recipes!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thank you Hun!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofie whatever are we going to do once you get your :bfp: ? We wont have anywhere to go:cry: lol Thank you so much for all you've done


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mommyof2peas said:


> Sofie whatever are we going to do once you get your :bfp: ? We wont have anywhere to go:cry: lol Thank you so much for all you've done

Well I have already thought about that one....

I will be staying with you can carrying on the thread even if I get my :bfp:

Don't worry about that one....I have got it all covered :thumbup:

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

:rofl::rofl: that is great1 i can't believe its something you've already thought about. The web site looks GREAT! way more then could ever be expected. your the best :hug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks Hun,

Used to do art and graphic design at college so I love doing arty farty stuff :flower:

Yeah! I couldn't leave if I got my :bfp: I have made too many nice friends!

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> Thanks Hun,
> 
> Used to do art and graphic design at college so I love doing arty farty stuff :flower:
> 
> Yeah! I couldn't leave if I got my :bfp: I have made too many nice friends!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Well honestly without you this thread would have died down a while back I think..I love having a active thread that I can troll all day and not be bored with it :)


----------



## StarlitHome

Sofiekirsten said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Sofie whatever are we going to do once you get your :bfp: ? We wont have anywhere to go:cry: lol Thank you so much for all you've done
> 
> Well I have already thought about that one....
> 
> I will be staying with you can carrying on the thread even if I get my :bfp:
> 
> Don't worry about that one....I have got it all covered :thumbup:
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...

You rock Sofie! :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aww thats nice to hear hun!

Well I am going to add my first recipe to the website!

Here it is:

Cinderella Non-Alcoholic Cocktail

Ingredients:

_100ml Pineapple Juice
100ml Orange Juice 
100ml Lemon Juice
Ice Cubes
50ml Soda Water
Pineapple Chunk 
Cherry
Cocktail Stick
Straw_

Recipe

Shake together 100ml of Pineapple Juice, 100 ml of Orange juice and 100 ml of Lemon juice. Strain over ice cubes and top with soda water. Garnish with a slice of Pineapple, or a Pineapple chunk and a Cherry on a cocktail stick, drink with straws.

And it should look like this:



Enjoy!

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyV

Yum the drink and the pot pie both sound so good. I definately need to try those out. I cook and bake all the time I love it. I just made homemade tomato soup anybody with a garden can make good use out of their fresh tomatoes with this.

Tomato Soup

2T Butter
1/2 lg onion chopped
4 large fresh chopped tomatoes
4-5 large fresh chopped basil leaves
1T Sugar
salt and pepper to taste
1c cream or plain yogurt

Saute onions in butter. Add chopped tomatoes basil sugar and salt and pepper. Bring to boil lower to simmer cook covered for about 20-30minutes. Then leave chunky or use immersion blender to make smooth. Turn the heat off let it cool just a minute or 2 then add cream or yogurt. 
This is so yummy tastes nothing like the stuff u buy in a can. I also am not quite sure what it is supposed to do but some ladies r giving their oh's tomato soup to help ttc.
My family and I r going camping this weekend. I should be on tomorrow am and then Sunday pm. Keep the recipes coming ladies I love it. 
I have another recipe that came from my Taste of Home Southwest magazine for flatbread tacos using refridgerated biscuits. I'll have to get the recipe and post it later.


----------



## squeal

Anyone still around?

I've got really wheezy and can't sleep through fear of stopping breathing so come downstairs to stop waking OH up and to take my mind off it in the hope of it going away :(


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofie, that site is awesome! You're so creative. I'll have to share some of my favorite recipes - though I do have a bunch! Tomorrow I'm going to have a bake fest with a few friends. I'm planning on trying to bake a Blueberry Crumb Pie for the first time - I'll let you know how it goes (and the recipe, if it turns out delicious!)


Hope you feel better, Squeal!


----------



## sma1588

so heres my recipe....... honey mustard chicken...

boneless/skinless chicken breast
a good sized squart of honey(enough to coat the chicken on all sides)
a small squirt of dejon mustard (depending on how much mustard u like)
and bread crumbs

squirt the honey onto a plate,
then suirt the mustartd into the honey( there should be ALOT more honey than mustard)
put bread crumbs into a bag
coat all chicken in honey mustard 
then put it the bag of bread crumbs(usually 2 at a time work best)
fill a pan of oil to cover about 1/2 the chicken breast.. flip when needed it cooks fast

kinda messy but oh so good they usually cook super fast for me if there thin.
also, if there not coated with enough the crumbs come off easily and burn in the pan


----------



## sma1588

we should all share some healthy recipes we have come up with....since were al ttc we should be eating healthy right? well i dont know about u ladies but honestly i dont know to many different ones so maybe we can get a few togather and have some really good healthy meals......


----------



## MommyWishes4

sma1588 said:


> we should all share some healthy recipes we have come up with....since were al ttc we should be eating healthy right? well i dont know about u ladies but honestly i dont know to many different ones so maybe we can get a few togather and have some really good healthy meals......

 Good idea! Though I don't think I have any of those. I'm more of a comfort foods baker! My meals and desserts are more designed for AF's visit when I need something good to be happening that day. :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sounds like a great idea hun....

I have loads I have written down over the years...

I will pop them on tomorrow and get your recipe on the website aswell :thumbup:

Much Love

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MommyWishes4 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> we should all share some healthy recipes we have come up with....since were al ttc we should be eating healthy right? well i dont know about u ladies but honestly i dont know to many different ones so maybe we can get a few togather and have some really good healthy meals......
> 
> Good idea! Though I don't think I have any of those. I'm more of a comfort foods baker! My meals and desserts are more designed for AF's visit when I need something good to be happening that day. :haha:Click to expand...

I love this idea too...Maybe we should have some for when the :wicth: makes an appearance and when we are Ov or in the 2WW...

I have a great double chocolate fudge cake recipe I am dying to share!

Much Love

x

x


----------



## StarlitHome

My recipes (disclaimer: I cook a lot. I have a lot of recipes.)

I wanted to make spaghetti for dinner but I didn't want to make it with chicken, and didn't have any ground beef either. So, I decided to make it without! And so, *Meatless Marinara* was born.

You will need: carrots, celery, garlic, salt, pepper, crushed tomatoes, olive oil, spaghetti noodles, oregano, basil, and red wine. If you're into wine.

Chop up your celery.
Grate up your carrots.
Mince up the garlic.
To start: heat up some oil in your frying pan.
Then add the carrots!
Cook the carrots for a few minutes, then add the celery.
Now add the garlic. Add basil, oregano, some pepper and salt...
Stir everything around.
Then add about 1/2 a cup of wine.
Add all the crushed tomatoes.
And cover. With... a plate. And leave it for about 15 minutes.

Serve over spaghetti with garlic bread and a caesar salad!

My husband _loves_ this.

But dH's favourite of all pasta dishes is my "Mediterranean Pasta" - which calls for Portuguese sausage because that is dH's favourite, but a good Italian sausage would work well I think.

2 TBSP olive oil
salt & pepper to taste
dried oregano flakes to taste
10 leaves fresh basil, chopped
4 inches hot Portugeuse sausage, chopped
4 inches mild Portugeuse sausage, chopped
3 Roma tomatos, chopped
spaghetti or linguine


In a large saucepan, heat the olive oil. Add the fresh basil and the sausage - stir. Cook until the sausage is browning. Take off heat.
Add the tomato and stir together
Toss with cooked spaghetti pasta.

dH loves this one so much that every time I make it he suggests I write a cookbook. I keep telling him that it would be a very short cookbook...


----------



## sma1588

OMG can i come to ure house for dinner? funny thing is i always leave the meat in the bowl because i dont like meat in it much lol and that sounds soooo good...can u ssend me some in the mail hehe? jk


----------



## StarlitHome

sma1588 said:


> OMG can i come to ure house for dinner? funny thing is i always leave the meat in the bowl because i dont like meat in it much lol and that sounds soooo good...can u ssend me some in the mail hehe? jk

:winkwink: It is a _really_ yummy pasta sauce! And honestly really easy - I have it step-by-step with photos on my recipe blog if you're interested :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

that sounds really easy...if only my damned tomatos would grow this year.....


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> we should all share some healthy recipes we have come up with....since were al ttc we should be eating healthy right? well i dont know about u ladies but honestly i dont know to many different ones so maybe we can get a few togather and have some really good healthy meals......
> 
> Good idea! Though I don't think I have any of those. I'm more of a comfort foods baker! My meals and desserts are more designed for AF's visit when I need something good to be happening that day. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love this idea too...Maybe we should have some for when the :wicth: makes an appearance and when we are Ov or in the 2WW...
> 
> I have a great double chocolate fudge cake recipe I am dying to share!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> xClick to expand...

 Oooh, please share! I use the Hershey's recipe for Double chocolate cake, which came out really good the last time I made it. But I'd love to experiment with others.


----------



## sma1588

well theres already a cake/baking thread and i was thinking of doing another thread for a few days of healthy meals but hey if theres a diff site with all the meals and stuff maybe if i get other recipes they can all be put in 1 place like the site created


----------



## StarlitHome

sma1588 said:


> that sounds really easy...if only my damned tomatos would grow this year.....

I can't wait to move to a place where I can actually grow things! We're in a tiny studio apartment right now, with a gravel walkway in front and no flower beds or anything. Definitely no room inside for plants, either!!


----------



## wilkrita87

can I be added to the list for the 5th?


----------



## addie25

Hi Good Luck everyone. I really hope I as well get a :bfp:in October!


----------



## mommyof2peas

DH LOVED the bean and ham soup! I didnt think it was half bad myself. Even my 8 year old ate it, and she NEVER likes what I cook:dohh: if it comes out of a paper back and a drive thu she is set :haha: 

Also Im on :cloud9: I got my candle wax in the mail today:happydance: I've decided to make everyone sented candles for christmas. It gives me something to do durring the day, and its pretty cheap. I love craft stuff like this. My DH had alot of what I needed before we got married. So I just added a couple colors and some scents...Did you know they make a mary jane scent??!!! I had to have that for a couple family members that shall not be named :haha::haha: I also got a sweet pea scent for free!! and it smells soo good.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Hello all i got my BFP today at 10dpo i am so amazed and surprises i onle peed on a stick to prove that my bidy was crazy well imagine my surprise when it cam up straight away. 

now lets just hope i make it past my usual MC day of 6 weeks and 4 days. baby dust and good luck to you all i look forward to seeing you on the graduation thread... first tri.


----------



## sma1588

hahahaha thats sooo funny they have that...mmmmm sweet pea always smells good...thats a good gift idea.....


well on my down time i will be sewing infant seat tents once my sewing machine decides to not jam so much or i get a new 1 for x mas! there so easy to make and sell for so much, i already made 1 but my machine jammed so much it didnt come out so well but it would still work......i also want to make all my own stuff for a babys room when the time comes


----------



## sma1588

congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!!sticky bean sticky bean sticky bean!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats!!

OMG I can't believe June babies are already here! :happydance:


----------



## swaddell

Please count me in!!! TTC #1


----------



## mommyof2peas

congrats!!! sticky bean:happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

so I was reading one of the other threads today and it had all this :sex: in telling us when to cum when not to...What potition i have to be in...and the worst part is having to lay there after for 30 min before going to the biffy. I'V always been brought up to clean right away because if you dont your dirty and can get infections....I just dont care for the :rain: spot and goo...Am I the onoy one who was trouble with this???


----------



## StarlitHome

mommyof2peas said:


> so I was reading one of the other threads today and it had all this :sex: in telling us when to cum when not to...What potition i have to be in...and the worst part is having to lay there after for 30 min before going to the biffy. I'V always been brought up to clean right away because if you dont your dirty and can get infections....I just dont care for the :rain: spot and goo...Am I the onoy one who was trouble with this???

Not gonna lie, I'm a bit OCD. I clean everything and tidy everything All.The.Time. 

But if it's gonna get me a sticky bubba... I plan to lie there with a pillow under my hips for 30 minutes, damn the wet spot. 

30 minutes isn't gonna kill me :haha: :thumbup:

And you can bet your bippy I'll be springing up to clean up just as soon as 30 minutes are gone!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sparkles237

I read you needed to lay there for about 20mins, i then run up to clean myself as if i lay there much longer i'll end up with a water infection so hopefully enough of his little men get up there before i move lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

wishing4bub#3 said:


> Hello all i got my BFP today at 10dpo i am so amazed and surprises i onle peed on a stick to prove that my bidy was crazy well imagine my surprise when it cam up straight away.
> 
> now lets just hope i make it past my usual MC day of 6 weeks and 4 days. baby dust and good luck to you all i look forward to seeing you on the graduation thread... first tri.

Congratulations hun!

Our first :bfp: in October Hopefuls! (It's close enough to October!)

Wishing you all the best and sending you lots of sticky dust!

:dust:

Much Love

x


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations wishing4bub#3


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ok so here is my Double Chocolate Fudge Cake for when AF arrives!

Ingredients:

* 175g Self raising flour
* 2 Tbsp Cocoa Powder
* 1 Tsp Bicarbonate soda
* 150g Caster sugar
* 2 Eggs Beaten
* 150 ml (1/4 pint) Sunflower oil
* 150 ml (1/4 pint) Semi skimmed milk
* 2 Tbsp Golden syrup
* For the Coating and filling
* 75g Unsalted butter
* 175g Icing Sugar
* 3 Tbsp Cocoa Powder
* Drop of Milk

Method:

1.Pre-heat oven to 180ÂºC/350F/Gas Mark 4. Grease and line two 18cm (7 inch) sandwich tins.

2. Sieve the flour, cocoa and Bicarbonate of Soda into a bowl. Add the sugar and mix well.

3. Make a well in the centre and add the syrup, eggs, oil and milk. Beat well with electric whisk until smooth.

4. Spoon the mixture into the two tins and bake for 25 - 30 minutes until risen and firm to the touch. Remove from oven, leave to cool before turning out onto a cooling rack.

5. To make your butter icing, place the butter in a bowl and beat until soft. Gradually sift and beat in the icing sugar and cocoa powder then add enough milk to make the icing fluffy and spreadable.

6. If the cake has risen a little to high then use a serrated knife to even off the top, now sandwich the two cakes together with the butter icing and cover the sides and the top of the cake with more butter icing.

Should look something like this:



Enjoy!

Much Love

x


----------



## sals

:happydance: congratulations wishing4bub#3 :dust:


----------



## sals

thanks for the recipie sofiekirsten look really good, hoopefully wont have the chance to make it though. :af:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I finally got the darn avitar/picture to work! yay. I half expected that gorilla to say " oy!!" it was the greatest thing ever...He just sat there and kept doing diffrent things with his hands and posing for pictures :)


----------



## squeal

mommyof2peas said:


> I finally got the darn avitar/picture to work! yay. I half expected that gorilla to say " oy!!" it was the greatest thing ever...He just sat there and kept doing diffrent things with his hands and posing for pictures :)

Is that in Florida?

I know there will be a lot of gorillas in enclosures like that but I just saw the picture and it reminded me of the gorllia in Florida at Disney World.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I wish!! I want to take the kids there ...someday.....
Its Oklahoma city zoo:haha: we were visiting DH family and there for his little sisters wedding...First time the kids and I have ever been on a plane, or to OK city. It was a fun trip.:happydance:


----------



## squeal

mommyof2peas said:


> I wish!! I want to take the kids there ...someday.....
> Its Oklahoma city zoo:haha: we were visiting DH family and there for his little sisters wedding...First time the kids and I have ever been on a plane, or to OK city. It was a fun trip.:happydance:

Ahh, they would love it. Hopefully if I ever manage to get a BFP or two, I will take my children there when they're older too.


----------



## mommyof2peas

It just cost sooooo much now a days. Just to go to OK with plane and hotel it was about 2K for about 5 days. I dont even want to know what florida would be lol


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hiya guys, can I join you please :flower:
I'm TTC #1 and I think I'm 2DPO, so maybe testing 4th October...


----------



## MommyWishes4

Good day girls! I have a few minutes before I submerge myself in blissful baking (it's barely noon and it's been a hellish AF day) so I thought I'd share a recipe or two. 


My first is Coconut Custard Pie. It was super easy to make and turned out delicious when I made it a few days ago. 
Mine looked like this: 

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture1517.jpg

1 C sugar
2 tbsp flour
2 eggs
1/2 stick butter
1 C milk
1 tsp vanilla
6 oz. Coconut

Just mix all of the ingredients together and blend really well. Pour into unbaked pie crust. Bake for 45 minutes at 350 degrees or until crust is brown and custard is firm. 

I like to sprinkle any remaining coconut over the top of the pie. Let pie cool then chill. 


For anyone who likes to make their own pie crust (like me!) this is my favorite recipe:

Double Pie Crust:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture1509.jpg

2 1/2 C all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
10 tbsp chilled butter
1/2 cup chilled solid vegetable shortning (or an extra 1/2 stick of butter)
4 tbsp ice water

Whisk flour and salt in a large bowl. Add sliced butter and shortening and rub it in with fingers until it turns into a coarse meal. Sprinkle with 3 tbsp of water, add more if too dry. 

Gather dough into ball and divide in half. Flatten into disks and put into the fridge to cool for an hour. 

Take out, roll again to measurements and follow pie recipe for baking instructions.

(Sorry that the pics are big - dunno how to make them any smaller!)


----------



## firerabbit666

:dust: Hiya Everyone!! Can you add me in please :D I'm due to OV end of the month ish and testing around 12th OCT, my first cycle TTC baby number 2! :dust: to all! :thumbup:

Ohhh wishes4 that looks delicious!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Caroline:-) said:


> Hiya guys, can I join you please :flower:
> I'm TTC #1 and I think I'm 2DPO, so maybe testing 4th October...

Hi Hun!

Welcome to October Hopefuls!

We have lots of things gone on in here to keep you going through the dreaded 2WW.

Check out this weeks competition - Details are all on the first page under October Hopefuls News.

We also like to post recipes on here aswell if you would like to join in doing that aswell....I then put them onto the October Hopefuls website so they are all in one place....website address is on the first page aswell.

Wishing you all the best on your journey to getting your :bfp:

Much Love

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

firerabbit666 said:


> :dust: Hiya Everyone!! Can you add me in please :D I'm due to OV end of the month ish and testing around 12th OCT, my first cycle TTC baby number 2! :dust: to all! :thumbup:
> 
> Ohhh wishes4 that looks delicious!!

Hi Hun!

Welcome to October Hopefuls!

We have lots of things gone on in here to keep you going through the dreaded wait to Ov.

Check out this weeks competition - Details are all on the first page under October Hopefuls News.

We also like to post recipes on here aswell if you would like to join in doing that aswell....I then put them onto the October Hopefuls website so they are all in one place....website address is on the first page aswell.

Wishing you all the best on your journey to getting your

Much Love

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MommyWishes4!

That looks lovely!

It's making me really hungry!

I will post it on the website ASAP!

Much Love

x


----------



## yogi77

Congrats on your :bfp: wishes4!!! What a great start to the October Hopefuls!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> MommyWishes4!
> 
> That looks lovely!
> 
> It's making me really hungry!
> 
> I will post it on the website ASAP!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x




firerabbit666 said:


> Ohhh wishes4 that looks delicious!!

 :hugs: Thank you both!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just realised what date it is!

I can start testing from tomorrow but I think I'm going to hold off until around 28th or 29th.

Anyone testing soon?

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

well ladies, AF is slowly showing up i know by maybe 2 days from now she will be here all the way and i will be taking more soy cd 3-7 and hopefully have a BFP by halloween


----------



## luckysnow

Can I pop in on this thread? I am new to this site although am very active on another one. I have a DD who turned one last month & have been TTC since April, but have an LPD that I take Vitex & B6 to try to fix. This is our 4th full cycle TTC (not including waiting for PP AF). DD took 6 cycles to conceive, so I'm not toooooo disappointed as of yet


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Hun!

Welcome to October Hopefuls!

We have lots of things gone on in here to keep you going through the month.

Check out this weeks competition - Details are all on the first page under October Hopefuls News.

We also like to post recipes on here aswell if you would like to join in doing that aswell....I then put them onto the October Hopefuls website so they are all in one place....website address is on the first page aswell.

Wishing you all the best on your journey to getting your

Much Love

x


----------



## mjspyt

I have just spent ages reading through all the pages, wow this thread is very active lol!

My real name is Karina and my birthday is 31st October.

Wishing4bub#3 - congratulations on your BFP :)

the recipes look amazing...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well as you know we are running weekly competitions and we now have next weeks prize which is.....

*Folic Acid!*

Thats right one lucky winner will recieve a bottle of Folic Acid and a handmade congratulations card this does include people outside of the UK aswell!

We aslo have the week after prize which is....

*BBT Thermometer!
*
Yep! you can start charting your BBT every morning with the thermometer its quick and easy! you also recieve a handmade congratulations card to go with it! This also inclues people outside of the UK aswell!

Don't forget this weeks competition prize is an IC test for your chance to win just answer the following question:

*When did Dannii Minogue give birth to Ethan Edward Smith?

(DD-MM-YYY)

Please send your entires by PM...

Closing date is 29th September 2009 at Midnight!* The winner will be announced on here and put on the first page under news!

Remember ladies you have got to be init to win it!

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey sofie, I tested yesterday just because I havent been "normal" for a while...you know the moon and all :haha: It was a BFN and I figured it would be. But at this point I dont know if I want AF to stay away OR get here so I can start charting again and maybe try the temping too, since I've never tried that before.

also the prizes sounds GREAT! they def make you wanna play


----------



## sma1588

well hello karina, welcome and how cool you have a halloween b day!

i just added up my dates if i have another 38 day cycle and i should start nov.1st but will no by the 31st if im going to get it the next day....so i will be totaly skipping the month of oct...... :( i hope i catch in october just like the rest of you ladies


----------



## coral11680

Can I join? I'm on CD2 and will be testing around October 21st!!


----------



## awaitingrmb

I didn't know you already made a thread for october. I made one also! Sorry!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Stupid Stupid Stupid Sofie...Ow why did I test!! :growlmad:


----------



## sma1588

because sofie its what we all do! y i dont know but i think the longer u have been ttc the shorter the testing time is...(in our minds anyways)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Because sofie...Its like we are all 5 years old and someone sat a candy bar in front of us and said " Now you can have that now, but if you wait and look at it for a week I'll give you two!":haha: It's just one of those things that if your looking at it you cant wait!! no one here is gonna point fingers about not being able to wait!!:haha::haha::haha: we all have chocolate on our face:happydance:




BTW my house smells like lilac, yay for candle making!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Finally broke down today and made a apt with my OB (hubby kinda talked me into it ) the good thind is I'll be able to get in next tuesday. On one side I know since its been a year of TTC in our own I should go in and check everything out. On the other side Im sooooooo scared that he will find something wrong. I really dont want to have to go on meds if I can help it. AND I really really dont want to be told that I cant have another baby.....So this is me being scared out of my mind.:headspin::hissy:


----------



## StarlitHome

mommyof2peas said:


> Finally broke down today and made a apt with my OB (hubby kinda talked me into it ) the good thind is I'll be able to get in next tuesday. On one side I know since its been a year of TTC in our own I should go in and check everything out. On the other side Im sooooooo scared that he will find something wrong. I really dont want to have to go on meds if I can help it. AND I really really dont want to be told that I cant have another baby.....So this is me being scared out of my mind.:headspin::hissy:

:hugs: fingers crossed that everything is fine :flower:


----------



## Phantom

I want to test sooooooooooo bad. I should be getting AF around the 5th. Is it too early?


----------



## pinklush00

Hello wishing everyone their :bfp: this month! I have an appt on Oct. 5th with my OB, and am so nervous. But for now I'll be still ttc this month, and testing toward the end on the Oct. So far it's CD2 for me!


----------



## pinklush00

Phantom said:


> I want to test sooooooooooo bad. I should be getting AF around the 5th. Is it too early?

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Id love to join all you ladies !!! Im hoping for a conception in october , For this cycle tho i am testing on october 13th =D, Ive been trying for 9 and half years for number #3 and have a luteal defect :dust:


----------



## sma1588

well hello there i hope u get ure sticky bean in oct ....sorry for your losses


----------



## puppy

HELLO GIRLS I AM GOING TO OVULATE AROUND OCT 5-7. I HOPE I WILL CATCH MY EGG AND :spermy:LOL


----------



## sma1588

to the new people-
this thread is very active and if you would like to you may add your name and b-day and sofie will put it on the first page so we can go by names if you would like, also we share recipies if you have any you would like to share!

welcome all


----------



## mamadonna

still waiting for af to arrive here temp dropped this am again so dont think it will be long


----------



## puppy

My name is alice and my bday 01-15-1984. I just got married so i do not think that i can help u with that lol.


----------



## LolaAnn

well there hasn't been much :sex: going on at my place! my poor wee bubba got really sick & I think also started having some sleep regression, so that means I've gone from breastfeeding 4x a day to up to 7 times! eeek. So I don't think there is any chance of a :bfp: for me this month. But I'm not leaving this thread. Hahaha :cloud9:

Welcome to everyone - my name is Lola and birthday 5th Feb 87 :)


----------



## puppy

hi lola i have a question for u. did u feel any pg symptoms right after ovulation.


----------



## puppy

OMG.BABY IS SO CUTE. U R SO BRAVE. THE STORY WAS SO USEFUL.:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Please put me down for October 24th :cry:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hello Ladies,

I have updated everyone on the first page.

Please let me know if anything needs changing.

Would also like to say sorry to Sequeena one of our new members who has sufferd a chemical today, my thoughts are with you hun!

Hope everyone is okay.

Much Love

x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:hugs: Sequeena sorry about your loss ,I was wondering have you talked to a doc about your chemicals ??? My problem was a luteal defect which was causing chemicals and early losses i wonder if you have the same thing going on?


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Sofie x



Ruskiegirl said:


> :hugs: Sequeena sorry about your loss ,I was wondering have you talked to a doc about your chemicals ??? My problem was a luteal defect which was causing chemicals and early losses i wonder if you have the same thing going on?

I've not no... I'm booking a smear to be done in the middle of this cycle and will ask my nurse about it then x


----------



## honeybee28

Sequeena, im so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

i got a positive opk today, so im on target for a 37 day cycle. i hate that i have long cycles.

hope everyones doing well.xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Erm, I think I have just had some IB......

Not going to get my hopes up but it was on the tissue and not in my knickers so...

Hope everyon is okay! and enjoying there weekend.

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

I must be lossing it, Last night I dreamt that I was using a Ovulation strip and It worked for me! I got a big ol dark line........I think Im going crazy...Im dreaming about peeing on a stick!!!! :haha:


----------



## honeybee28

crazy how it gets to us huh! I had dreams two nights running about ovulating!!! It was weird, coz in my sleep on monday night i was convinced i was ovulating. but i cant have been coz i got my positive today. my body is crazy!

ooooooh fx sofie, what dpo are you?xx


----------



## Ready4ababy

Can I join?! I''m new to this site :) My husband and I have been TTC since July 2009!

I'm hoping October is my month, it would be a WONDERFUL birthday present!


----------



## MrsBrooks

Hello ladies, I hope you are all well. I am current 4DPO and driving myself mad!! I am really hoping for a BFP this month and my gail prediction also says October. My birthday is the 15th oct so it would be a great present. Anyone loosing their mind on the 2WW? x x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

honeybee28 said:


> crazy how it gets to us huh! I had dreams two nights running about ovulating!!! It was weird, coz in my sleep on monday night i was convinced i was ovulating. but i cant have been coz i got my positive today. my body is crazy!
> 
> ooooooh fx sofie, what dpo are you?xx

Hey Hun,

Not sure I decided not to chart this month because I would be driving myself crazy.

AF is due on the 1st though so...not sure!

Will keep you updated.

Much Love

x


----------



## Damita

Can I join I am on CD8 :) Hopefully testing on my 25th Birthday (18th October) :)


----------



## Ready4ababy

Damita said:


> Can I join I am on CD8 :) Hopefully testing on my 25th Birthday (18th October) :)

I'm testing on the 16th :) and my birthday is the 10th!
Go October!!!


----------



## Damita

Go October!! A birthday :bfp: would be amazing, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Ready4ababy

Damita said:


> Go October!! A birthday :bfp: would be amazing, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :)

Likewise!! baby dust :)


----------



## Phantom

This is the 3rd night in a row that I have been awakened at 4:30am by extreme nausea. It's almost painful. :shrug: I'm almost afraid to test because if its a BFN I must be crazy.


----------



## sequeena

Morning sickness doesn't usually occur until 5/6 weeks but I was getting nausea 'in the background' at 4 weeks.


----------



## mommyof2peas

hiya gals! Just wanted to say that I finally started a journal. so if anyone is bored .......:haha:


----------



## Damita

Off to stalk...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:witch: has arrived ladies...

6 days early!

CD1 for me.

Much Love

x


----------



## Phantom

sequeena said:


> Morning sickness doesn't usually occur until 5/6 weeks but I was getting nausea 'in the background' at 4 weeks.

Right, so I'm crazy! :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> :witch: has arrived ladies...
> 
> 6 days early!
> 
> CD1 for me.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Awww sofie Im sorry. I guess if you want a bright side, she came early...get to start trying again that much sooner!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I should O on my DH's bday Sept 27....my DS' bday is October 17th so he may find out he has a new little beanie bro or sis on his bday LOL.....this should be fuN!!!


----------



## mlyn26

Pos OPK yesterday and today so i will be testing on Friday 8th Oct if the witch hasn't got me yet! x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Went to amazon today and got ovulation strips and pregnancy strips. and a BBT . I think I really need to buckle down and start charting. Plus Im sure after seeing the doc on tuesday he will want me to chart, if he gives me meds or not, he'll want to know whats going on. I didnt have any luck with the ovulation strips last time..went two whole months with no lines or very faint lines...so I hope they work better this go around


----------



## MrsPOP

Im not out yet for Sept but can feel :witch: lurking (due monday) so I will be joining you all for next month probably. I'll be testing Oct 24th. Good luck ladies! xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Sofiekirsten said:


> :witch: has arrived ladies...
> 
> 6 days early!
> 
> CD1 for me.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Aaaaaw, sorry :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

sequeena said:


> Thanks Sofie x
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sequeena sorry about your loss ,I was wondering have you talked to a doc about your chemicals ??? My problem was a luteal defect which was causing chemicals and early losses i wonder if you have the same thing going on?
> 
> I've not no... I'm booking a smear to be done in the middle of this cycle and will ask my nurse about it then xClick to expand...

Thats good to hear i would ask them to do day 21 bloods to check your progesterone hopefully its normal for you but if its not its an easy fix for staying pregnant :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> :witch: has arrived ladies...
> 
> 6 days early!
> 
> CD1 for me.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Sorry Sofie hun :(



Phantom said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Morning sickness doesn't usually occur until 5/6 weeks but I was getting nausea 'in the background' at 4 weeks.
> 
> Right, so I'm crazy! :haha:Click to expand...

Nah, everyone is different :flower:



Ruskiegirl said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sofie x
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sequeena sorry about your loss ,I was wondering have you talked to a doc about your chemicals ??? My problem was a luteal defect which was causing chemicals and early losses i wonder if you have the same thing going on?
> 
> I've not no... I'm booking a smear to be done in the middle of this cycle and will ask my nurse about it then xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats good to hear i would ask them to do day 21 bloods to check your progesterone hopefully its normal for you but if its not its an easy fix for staying pregnant :hugs:Click to expand...

Because the NHS is free if you don't need it they won't give you it. I don't have the money to go private either :( I will ask for it but I don't know what I'll get xx


----------



## sma1588

sequeena- i noticed your status and im soory to hear that hun! i really hope ure next bean will stivk, i need to send u some super glue!!!!!


----------



## poppielia

Hey hun...can I. Join too?...I have no idea when in october I will be testing yet because I am still waiting to see if or when ovulation will turn up......by the way....my birthday is september 28th...can you add me to the birthday list please too hun? Xx thanks


----------



## sma1588

sofie- im sorry too, i usually have that luck to, the day after i test i start...it sux but im soooo confused now, the witch is taking forever to show up its still nothing but light spotting for me


----------



## sequeena

sma1588 said:


> sequeena- i noticed your status and im soory to hear that hun! i really hope ure next bean will stivk, i need to send u some super glue!!!!!

Thank you honey, maybe this time round we can get our :bfp:s together :hugs:

Superglue is needed definitely! I'm gonna stick that bean in myself if I have to!


----------



## sma1588

ya maybe that would be so cool but i think the witch is playing games on me now....i have been only spotting for 2 days and normally i would be full on by now


----------



## mommyof2peas

As I sit here rubbing my leg, I notice the week long hair growth and think" Well summer must be over":rofl:


----------



## Ready4ababy

mommyof2peas said:


> As I sit here rubbing my leg, I notice the week long hair growth and think" Well summer must be over":rofl:

hahahahaha, that's so funny that you say that, because my husband was rubbing my leg and he looks at me and goes "Winter is approaching us" hahhahah.


----------



## StarlitHome

mommyof2peas said:


> As I sit here rubbing my leg, I notice the week long hair growth and think" Well summer must be over":rofl:

Lucky you! One thing about living in Year-round Summer (aka Hawaii) is you shave year-round, as well :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

StarlitHome said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> As I sit here rubbing my leg, I notice the week long hair growth and think" Well summer must be over":rofl:
> 
> Lucky you! One thing about living in Year-round Summer (aka Hawaii) is you shave year-round, as well :haha:Click to expand...

that would be a Sacrifice I would be willoing to make to live in Hawaii year round LOL:happydance:


----------



## StarlitHome

mommyof2peas said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> As I sit here rubbing my leg, I notice the week long hair growth and think" Well summer must be over":rofl:
> 
> Lucky you! One thing about living in Year-round Summer (aka Hawaii) is you shave year-round, as well :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> that would be a Sacrifice I would be willoing to make to live in Hawaii year round LOL:happydance:Click to expand...

Haha, yeah it's not that bad :happydance: And it does cool off, so they tell me, through October-February :shrug: (I'm a BC girl, and not going to miss snow AT ALL :happydance: :happydance:)


----------



## sma1588

lol i would loooove to live there! i wouldnt mind shaving everyday or everyother day i have to do that now because OH hates it when im spikey. im usually like a cactus year around so he should be used to it by now.....


----------



## pinklush00

mommyof2peas said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> As I sit here rubbing my leg, I notice the week long hair growth and think" Well summer must be over":rofl:
> 
> Lucky you! One thing about living in Year-round Summer (aka Hawaii) is you shave year-round, as well :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> that would be a Sacrifice I would be willoing to make to live in Hawaii year round LOL:happydance:Click to expand...

Right!! I wouldn't mind making that sacrifice especially living in a nice weather environment! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

sma1588 said:


> lol i would loooove to live there! i wouldnt mind shaving everyday or everyother day i have to do that now because OH hates it when im spikey. im usually like a cactus year around so he should be used to it by now.....

I got really lucky with my DH, normally Im shaving because "I" cant stand it lol WAY before he says anything. He's one of those guys that hates ,hates to shave his face...so he doesnt hold it against me if I slack for a week or so lol. Plus he loves when I wear make-up but also wonders why I put it on when I dont have too lol....The other day we were fighting..( seeing who could hold out longer ) about who was going to get dinner...I was like " Im still in my sweats!! I have to change my cloths and brush my hair, put shoes on....your already ready" He turns and says " why do you have to change??" Like he really couldnt understand why I wouldn't leave the house in my sweats :haha::haha:....On a side note....I won:happydance:


----------



## Angelique

I'm waiting to test, October 7th I think..... O date was Sept 22nd, and I am 3dpo..... :wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

mommyof2peas said:


> As I sit here rubbing my leg, I notice the week long hair growth and think" Well summer must be over":rofl:

:haha: i am the same way i stay warmer if i leave it for the winter , i live in north idaho so it usualy gets down into the teens or lower last few years tho it hasnt been to bad :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

i am now an october bfp hopeful the stupid :witch: got me this morning


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for this month ladies 

i will be testing on the 23 oct (if i last lol) but this month i think i'll hold on till after af is due so no disappionting :bfn:(thats not gonna happen this month anyway!!)

its my sisters birthday on th 22nd and my sons on the 25th so it would be nice to get my :bfp:that weekend

if you wanna add me to the birthday list mine is the 1st of april and my name is donna


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies, 

I have added all of our new members, please check the first page for all of your information.

Well as you know we are running weekly competitions and we now have next weeks prize which is.....

*Folic Acid!*

Thats right one lucky winner will recieve a bottle of Folic Acid and a handmade congratulations card this does include people outside of the UK aswell!

We aslo have the week after prize which is....
*
BBT Thermometer!
*
Yep! you can start charting your BBT every morning with the thermometer its quick and easy! you also recieve a handmade congratulations card to go with it! This also inclues people outside of the UK aswell!

Don't forget this weeks competition prize is an IC test for your chance to win just answer the following question:

*When did Dannii Minogue give birth to Ethan Edward Smith?

(DD-MM-YYY)

Please send your entires by PM...

Closing date is 29th September 2009 at Midnight! The winner will be announced on here and put on the first page under news!

Remember ladies you have got to be init to win it!
*
Much Love

x


----------



## Ready4ababy

Thank you for adding me :)


----------



## MommyWishes4

Woo, I'm back from the beach and being gone for 1 1/2 days I found there was a lot of catching up on here to do! 

The beach was great, the water perfect, but AF definitely made her presense known so I couldn't have too much fun. I'm on CD 4 now, so she should be leaving tomorrow and then I can start my plan for October. I'm going to do everything I can to get that BFP this month!

Hope everyone is doing well and we're able to see some BFPs soon!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey gals I thought it would be fun to share baby names. I know that as moms its one of the first things we we, espe those of us who have been at it awhile :) 

Girl: Rosetta ann, The rosetta for my husband and I, Since we had known eachother for about 10 years before getting together he always called me his rosetta stone. saying that I helped him understand how to be happy and have a good life...Like the rosetta stone did for researchers :D

Boy: Alexander Luthor, this is after my grand father and Great grandfather. My GG was Luthor alexander and my GF was Donald luthor. Luthor is a BIT dated so I just switched GG name around to honor them both. Plus for all you geeks out there that know who super man is His nick name would/could be Lex...and he would be Lex luthor :haha:


----------



## matchings0cks

1st month trying but still hopefull that it happens in Oct :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

girl: Keira Elane keane(elane after my dh grandma that sadly passed away)

Boy: Alex short for (alexander) , Anthony keane(alex after my dad,anthony after hes dad)


----------



## Scamp

Hey :wave:
Can I join? TTC for a yr and nearly 8 months. I have PCOS and have irregular cycles. I'm waiting for af to arrive so we can start clomid. Really hoping for a :bfp: next month
:dust: everyone

xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Scamp said:


> Hey :wave:
> Can I join? TTC for a yr and nearly 8 months. I have PCOS and have irregular cycles. I'm waiting for af to arrive so we can start clomid. Really hoping for a :bfp: next month
> :dust: everyone
> 
> xxx

Welcome scamp!! This thread is the place to be thanks to sofie! We have a web site , and weekly contest if you care to do those too :) the web site has recipes for our fav foods :) Enjoy!


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :flower:
xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi All,

Just thought you might want to put a face to a name....

This is me, just taken it.

I will add the rest of the ladies when I get back from the MIL's!

See you soon!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought you might want to put a face to a name....
> 
> This is me, just taken it.
> 
> I will add the rest of the ladies when I get back from the MIL's!
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> View attachment 120083

GL sofie!!!


----------



## sequeena

We've not picked out names as such though I know I want Emlyn as a middle name if we have a boy. Emlyn was my grandfather's middle name and whilst it's an old Welsh name I really like it.

Well here's a pic of me... with the mastiff.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs137.ash2/40182_1582054996463_1388356992_1520380_5434648_n.jpg

And one taken a few years back when I was in college... I've grown bigger boobies since then :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v291/39/72/1388356992/n1388356992_23605_69.jpg


----------



## Ready4ababy

for a girl, I love Stella. Stella Marie or Stella Rose... I had to convince DH cause at first he didn't like it, he was still in love with my other name that I loved, and still love, but kinda nervous to use- Isla :) I just love it though, so we might still use it! :) what do you think of Isla?

for a boy, we loved Zackary, but my cousin who just had his baby 2 weeks ago named his son that, so now we have settled on Shayne :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ready4ababy said:


> for a girl, I love Stella. Stella Marie or Stella Rose... I had to convince DH cause at first he didn't like it, he was still in love with my other name that I loved, and still love, but kinda nervous to use- Isla :) I just love it though, so we might still use it! :) what do you think of Isla?
> 
> for a boy, we loved Zackary, but my cousin who just had his baby 2 weeks ago named his son that, so now we have settled on Shayne :)

I love stella...I am forever thinking "Steeeeeelllllllllaaaaaa" :haha: also is it 
I-sla or Is-la?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh and our baby names are:

Amelia Grace Hartley

&

Jacob David Hartley

I also love the name Penelope but Adam is not so struck on the name.

Much Love

x


----------



## Ready4ababy

hahaha, I know I think of that too:) it's such a pretty name though

Isla is pronounced eye la.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ready4ababy said:


> hahaha, I know I think of that too:) it's such a pretty name though
> 
> Isla is pronounced eye la.

well then I love Isla I think that is very pretty. :hug:


----------



## Ready4ababy

mommyof2peas said:


> Ready4ababy said:
> 
> 
> hahaha, I know I think of that too:) it's such a pretty name though
> 
> Isla is pronounced eye la.
> 
> well then I love Isla I think that is very pretty. :hug:Click to expand...



Thank you :) I love it too. I'm nervous to use it though.


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, so heres an update on me... i thought i was getting the start of a new cycle 2 days ago. well because of that i used a tampon thinking full flow was gonna be there any time...i notice theres ony a tiny tiny bit of brown spotting on it. i thoguht for sure i was going to wake up with it here this morning but once again just a tiny bit of brown spotting. buuuut the first day i did have a teeny tiny bit of pink


----------



## mommyof2peas

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies, so heres an update on me... i thought i was getting the start of a new cycle 2 days ago. well because of that i used a tampon thinking full flow was gonna be there any time...i notice theres ony a tiny tiny bit of brown spotting on it. i thoguht for sure i was going to wake up with it here this morning but once again just a tiny bit of brown spotting. buuuut the first day i did have a teeny tiny bit of pink

still sounds ok to me..keep a PMA , anything can happen!


----------



## mommyof2peas

OMG I know now how crazy I must be going almost a whole day without my B&B buddies and I was losing my mind..checking every 15 min or so...not its so late most of ya wont even be on ...sad pand


----------



## sma1588

wel i need to return my gyn's call 2morrow anyways so i will ask him what that could be all about. it doesnt even seem like im going to have an actual period so i dont know if i count this as one or not


----------



## honeybee28

sma have you tested recently? Do ya know, you're the reason i joined bnb!! Back in the early days of trying, i was having some spotting and i was googling it to find out what it was all about, and a thread you had started came up! And I joined bnb because of it! weird huh.


----------



## StarlitHome

mommyof2peas said:


> OMG I know now how crazy I must be going almost a whole day without my B&B buddies and I was losing my mind..checking every 15 min or so...not its so late most of ya wont even be on ...sad pand

So glad to hear I wasn't the only one! Gah, felt like my arm was missing or something, not being able to get here :cry:

As far as names go - our top two are 
*Jericho Aaron Kealoha M.* 
and 
*Molly Aimee Keona M.*

_Aaron_ is my best guy friend's name, and _Kealoha_ is dH's middle name as well as being Hawaiian for "beloved". _Jericho_, we think is a very interesting and cool name - traditional without being boring.
_Aimee_ is my best girlfriend's middle name, and _Keona_ is Hawaiian for "gift". _Molly_ is special to us for a few different reasons.

We also like *Josiah Francis Kamea* and *Kalyna Elise Milana* - _Francis_ is another of dH's middle names and _Kamea_ is Hawaiian for "precious", _Elise_ is my middle name and _Milana_ is Hawaiian for "beloved". 
:blush: we thought we should have two of each (girl and boy) just in case we end up having two boys or two girls, or of course if baby is born and we realize he/she is not 'Jericho' or 'Molly' :)


----------



## azuak

OMG, so much activity on this thread since i went on vacation.
AWWWWW Sequuena< hun, Im so sorry for your loss, pls stay strong.:dust:
and stikcy beans for you.


----------



## kelzyboo

Well its ov day for me according to my ticker lol so lots of :sex: tonight (sorry tmi) although i have been having ov pains for the last 2 days, while OH was out of town so i fear i may have o'd early and missed my shot for this month!

Ah well, won't hurt to keep trying this month and ya never know i may be wrong lol

Hope everyone's well, good luck to all about to ov sending lots of :dust: your way, fingers crossed we will see some lovely :bfp: very soon!!

heres hoping the :witch: stays away for all of us x


----------



## rosie5637

yey i'm now in the tww!:happydance:

hope it goes quickly and i have actually ovulated. not got positive opks this month yet despite being very regular over the last few months. with any luck the opks are duds and my temps will go up. fx'd.

good luck everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## MommyV

Wow ladies you have been so busy on this thread since I have been gone. Had a really fun camping trip and definately was not thinking about ttc but I'm so happy to be back now.

Sequeena I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs:

Sofie that really stinks that the day after u test af decides to show up doesn't it always work that way. hopefully next month will be it for u. By the way I love both of the names that u have picked out very nice classic but unique.

Wishes4 congrats on the bfp I know that this is kind of belated but I was away on vacation. Hope u have a very sticky bean and a wonderful and healthy 9 months

Shanna hopefully your bleeding is implantation bleeding if not maybe it could be that your hormones aren't strong enough to produce a proper af. do u take your bbt or have any other way to be certain of when u o'd and when to expect af. fx'd for u.

To everyone else still in the race gl and lots of babydust hoping for those bfp's.

afm- I am 8 or 9dpo today but I will not be testing until next mon or tues that is if af doesn't show her ugly face first. I haven't had any symptoms this cycle and all that cramping I got from o day to 3dpo is gone so for now it's just a waiting game my temps r still up and doing well. At the very least my temps seem to be higher these past few cycles so that makes me feel good.
As for baby names we haven't picked any out yet. I already have 2dc with my ds we had his name picked out before I got pg with dd we decided after I got pg with our next one I just hope that we can decide on a name before they r born. Alright now I'm done writing my essay.:haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CAustin

Hope its not too late to join! Im currently on CD4 and waiting for CD8 to get the BD [email protected] I really hope October is my month! AF is due around Oct. 24th for me.


----------



## RealRuby

Me!!! I'm on cd23 and trying not to test before the 7th lol!! Goodluck to everyone xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So im 2 dpo today already itching to test god i hate being a poasa lol im going to start testing in 5 days but my official date is still oct 13th:happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Woke up today and my BB were kinda sore..could be all the maca I've been taking its about a week now since I started. ALso I had some really disturbing dreams last night. I dreamt that the family next door was very red neck kinda trashy...I mean I grew up in the county and have been called redneck from time to time, but in my dream these were the scare type back wood people. they were "fishing for squirrels' the dad was casting a line and then pulling it back...it had like a 2x4 type thing at the end, and he would bring in the reel and catch the squerrels tail...then the guys son..maybe 12 in my dream, would grab the head and snap its neck!! When I went next door to ask why they would do such a think the dad said " I dunno, for somehting to do" Now remember that this is all a dream, But yesterday I sent my daughter out back with some stale bread for the squirrels.....so yeah. I woke up this morning feeling really sick. Maybe I need to cut back what I take to get to sleep at night. Been a LONG while since a dream has made me feel so bad. After a little :coffee: and seeing the sun out I feel a bit better now :happydance:


----------



## RealRuby

Lucky you.. Its real glum here and has been for days!! Thats one crazy dream lol!! Vivid dreams are apparantly a sign but i have them every 2ww lol!! Last nights was 2 positive tests so here's hoping!! Good luck to you x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around, I am feeling so ill at the moment.

Think I am getting DH's man flu and I have the worst AF cramps ever.

I will update everything in a couple of hours.

Much Love

x


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around, I am feeling so ill at the moment.
> 
> Think I am getting DH's man flu and I have the worst AF cramps ever.
> 
> I will update everything in a couple of hours.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Ah hun I'm the same. Think that sniffling is finally developing into a cold :rolleyes: Still got a ton of washing to do though :(


----------



## sma1588

MommyV said:


> Wow ladies you have been so busy on this thread since I have been gone. Had a really fun camping trip and definately was not thinking about ttc but I'm so happy to be back now.
> 
> Sequeena I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs:
> 
> Sofie that really stinks that the day after u test af decides to show up doesn't it always work that way. hopefully next month will be it for u. By the way I love both of the names that u have picked out very nice classic but unique.
> 
> Wishes4 congrats on the bfp I know that this is kind of belated but I was away on vacation. Hope u have a very sticky bean and a wonderful and healthy 9 months
> 
> Shanna hopefully your bleeding is implantation bleeding if not maybe it could be that your hormones aren't strong enough to produce a proper af. do u take your bbt or have any other way to be certain of when u o'd and when to expect af. fx'd for u.
> 
> To everyone else still in the race gl and lots of babydust hoping for those bfp's.
> 
> afm- I am 8 or 9dpo today but I will not be testing until next mon or tues that is if af doesn't show her ugly face first. I haven't had any symptoms this cycle and all that cramping I got from o day to 3dpo is gone so for now it's just a waiting game my temps r still up and doing well. At the very least my temps seem to be higher these past few cycles so that makes me feel good.
> As for baby names we haven't picked any out yet. I already have 2dc with my ds we had his name picked out before I got pg with dd we decided after I got pg with our next one I just hope that we can decide on a name before they r born. Alright now I'm done writing my essay.:haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

no i didnt temp i was actually going to do it this month but i was on soy and metformin so hormones should be strong enough i would think. ive NEVER had only light spotting its always been 1 day of spotting then full flow then spotting again ecxcept last month with going straight to a full flow. i really dont have cramps either though so that weird for me too


----------



## MommyV

fx'd for u shanna. Hopefully a bfp is coming soon. r u going to try to test? I find the bbt can be very helpful for those confusing cycles. gl

To Sofie and Sequeena I'm sorry u ladies aren't feeling well. We've had a cold going around our house but thank God I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Tomorrow is the big day...going into the OBGYN to see whats going on...see if there will be test, or meds....I dunno I kinda hope he gives me meds. After nearly a year ttc I think Im ready for step two. Im so scared he will tell me something is wrong and he cant fix it.....


----------



## sma1588

i dont know if im going to test it depends on what my doc says. if he says come in and test then i will if not i think i will give it about a week or so to c whats going on. i did notice a tiny bit more red blood this morning but now much so that whats making me 2nd guess everything. i think im going to send him an email again right now


----------



## poppielia

Hey girlies, hope you are all ok today. My hubby has just let me open my birthday present early as he is a work 6am-8pm tomorrow so I won't see him all day. He's got me a pandora bracelet and some charms and beads....squeeeeeeee.....I love it! Lol. On a sour note though....its cd 21 for me today and still no positive opks!....this is getting ridiculous now and I am beginning to doubt I will stand a chance of an october bfp! :-( xx


----------



## Damita

aw hun :hugs: I hope you get one soon


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im shown a conception for you for December 2010, and I see a healthy baby girl born 2011, and all is well around pregnancy and birth for you, Im shown she comes in a little early but that isnt a problem as I see her healthy, a good feeder and weighing around 6lbs 10 /11, I feel she is quite dark haired

From gail. this is funny to me because she also said I would have one more. conception in sept...I guess my DH only makes babies between sep and dec. our son cas con. in nov lol Not that I want to wait this long but we really want a girl so it made me pretty excited. :)


----------



## poppielia

Gail has said I will concieve a boy very soon oct/nov.......as I have said about my jenny renny reading.....we shall see! Lol...she also said a conception of a girl for me feb 2014 but thata out of the question because I will get steralised after our next baby due to medical reasons xx


----------



## sma1588

i wonder what mine would say ...probly that its neer going to happen or be in like 2030 !!!!!
im loosing hope quick but yet so confused i just want to know whats going on so i can take soy or not this cycle...today would be cd 2 if i counted it from day 38


----------



## MommyWishes4

Wooo, this thread really moves! :laugh2:

For back when you all were talking about names, my favorites are:

Girl: 
Katherine Lilly (my DH and I both said we loved the name Katie when we were dating, so we agreed Katie would be our first girl name)

Boy:
William will be the first name, after DH, though we're undecided about the middle name. He wants to name our second boy Eric after his brother, but I'm trying to squeeze it in to one name and do William Eric. 

I also love Tucker Luke and Jamie Patrick. 

I'll add a picture at some point. I'll have to find one - most pictures I have are taken by me, so I'm a rare find! 


As for October....tomorrow is CD 6 (AF is leaving today) and I'd like to start BD'ing. I want to make sure we hit it this time. However, we're experiencing some issues. Apparently walking all day in sandy shorts made DH's baby making parts a bit scratched up and are too sore to opperate for a few more days. :dohh: After starting a whole new diet for me with so many healthy foods that I force down, I'm really hoping he heals up soon!


----------



## StarlitHome

MommyWishes4 said:


> Apparently walking all day in sandy shorts made DH's baby making parts a bit scratched up and are too sore to opperate for a few more days. :dohh:

Oh lord... I've been there! :dohh: *shakes head*

AF packed her bags!! CD4 and let the BDing commence... It feels like it's been a while.

dH "didn't realize" that women get horny. Uh... :haha:


----------



## MommyWishes4

StarlitHome said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently walking all day in sandy shorts made DH's baby making parts a bit scratched up and are too sore to opperate for a few more days. :dohh:
> 
> Oh lord... I've been there! :dohh: *shakes head*
> 
> AF packed her bags!! CD4 and let the BDing commence... It feels like it's been a while.
> 
> dH "didn't realize" that women get horny. Uh... :haha:Click to expand...

 Ugh, I know what you mean! It's been days and days and now that AF is out the door...it'll still be more days! :sad2:

Well, I learned my lesson. Now i know when we go to the beach, I have to lay out DH's swim trunks, shirt, suntan lotion AND an extra pair of shorts. (we always leave at 4:30 AM - if I didn't pack his clothes, I think he'd go out the door naked!)


----------



## sma1588

MommyWishes4 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently walking all day in sandy shorts made DH's baby making parts a bit scratched up and are too sore to opperate for a few more days. :dohh:
> 
> Oh lord... I've been there! :dohh: *shakes head*
> 
> AF packed her bags!! CD4 and let the BDing commence... It feels like it's been a while.
> 
> dH "didn't realize" that women get horny. Uh... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, I know what you mean! It's been days and days and now that AF is out the door...it'll still be more days! :sad2:
> 
> Well, I learned my lesson. Now i know when we go to the beach, I have to lay out DH's swim trunks, shirt, suntan lotion AND an extra pair of shorts. (we always leave at 4:30 AM - if I didn't pack his clothes, I think he'd go out the door naked!)Click to expand...

:haha: to DH not realizing women get horny:haha: my OH knows for sure that i do hahaha i thought they were supposed to be more than us but not in this case the tables have turned. he used to want it every night but now its the other way around :winkwink:


----------



## MommyWishes4

DH definitely knows. Unfortunately, horniness is at it's worse when AF is visiting. I never understood this, and it doesn't even sem biologically correct, but it's terrible. I'd rather not do anything about it during that time, especially since we don't have a bed to lay a towel on (just moved into our first house) even tho DH is perfectly willing. 

Luckily, it also makes me jump on him during O, and the days following AF.


----------



## sma1588

o yes i know that feeling, i get like that to when AF is here and it really sux!!!!!!!!! there is no fun time for us when shes here OH doesnt even want to do anything but teasing it sux. we have never had sex while the witch is here and only a very few times when im spotting so it REALLY sux for me i get no action ::(:


----------



## MommyWishes4

sma1588 said:


> o yes i know that feeling, i get like that to when AF is here and it really sux!!!!!!!!! there is no fun time for us when shes here OH doesnt even want to do anything but teasing it sux. we have never had sex while the witch is here and only a very few times when im spotting so it REALLY sux for me i get no action ::(:

Aww. We don't either, but that's my fault. DH always said that it's like wasting months in sex, skipping every AF visit. I said that maybe once we moved into our house and got a bed, that we could try it. We once did it in the shower, but not only was I grossed out, it also ached to do it because I usually get really bad cramps. That's supposed to help cramps, but not for me! Maybe lying down would help. :shrug:

Either way, I'm terribly upset about his sore bits. It's been a good 10 days since we have done anything (I felt AF coming for days before it did, so we didn't do anything a few days before) and I'm getting very antsy! Thank goodness we're both very into TTC this month!


----------



## msdizzydolore

Me, me. I'm hoping for an October :bfp:

Scheduled for my CD10 ultrasound and labs tomorrow (took the last of my Clomid at 8 pm tonight!!!!!)...and continued monitoring until ovulation which is scheduled within the next 7-10 days...and then insemination. YIPEE!


----------



## sma1588

MommyWishes4 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> o yes i know that feeling, i get like that to when AF is here and it really sux!!!!!!!!! there is no fun time for us when shes here OH doesnt even want to do anything but teasing it sux. we have never had sex while the witch is here and only a very few times when im spotting so it REALLY sux for me i get no action ::(:
> 
> Aww. We don't either, but that's my fault. DH always said that it's like wasting months in sex, skipping every AF visit. I said that maybe once we moved into our house and got a bed, that we could try it. We once did it in the shower, but not only was I grossed out, it also ached to do it because I usually get really bad cramps. That's supposed to help cramps, but not for me! Maybe lying down would help. :shrug:
> 
> Either way, I'm terribly upset about his sore bits. It's been a good 10 days since we have done anything (I felt AF coming for days before it did, so we didn't do anything a few days before) and I'm getting very antsy! Thank goodness we're both very into TTC this month!Click to expand...

yup same here i just think it would be nasty in the shower i really dont wanna c that. we havnt done anything for probly about the same days. i wouldnt think that would help cramps anyways i would be afraid i would hurt way to bad...i dont want anything near there when im hurting like that, but sometimes when i get my really weird low cramps(my daily pain) it does help.....ya that does suck about his sore bits i couldnt imagine that..ouch!!!!! not much you can do about that either maybe a little lotion or maybe not that might burn lol


----------



## StarlitHome

MommyWishes4 said:


> Either way, I'm terribly upset about his sore bits. It's been a good 10 days since we have done anything (I felt AF coming for days before it did, so we didn't do anything a few days before) and I'm getting very antsy! Thank goodness we're both very into TTC this month!

Oh I know, I felt AF coming on too so no :sex: for days! 
Happy to say that for me that streak has ended :winkwink: Hope it does for you soon too!


----------



## firerabbit666

First post with my new sig lol. I think my egg's just about ready to pop. 
Omg I've never in my life had :sex: during AF lol. Not my choice OH is squeamish.

Let October be a lucky month for all!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## StarlitHome

firerabbit666 said:


> First post with my new sig lol. I think my eggs just about ready to pop.
> Omg I've never in my life had :sex: during AF lol. Not my choice OH is squeamish.

Cute sig!

I never have either, dH and I are both squeamish!


----------



## inkdchick

well im really hoping for my bfp this cycle as i am now on soy isoflavones this cycle to give me a boost, have tried all other stuff apart from ivf and iui as no-one in that field will help us coz im too old ( according to them and i have had children before even tho my OH hasnt we are being left to it), so took things into our own hands and are trying these, so fingers crossed it works for us as it has so many others of our age group. Me 43 and OH 46.
Good Luck ladies for the October BFP's x


----------



## sequeena

Poor OH... he still had hope that I would be pregnant and asked me to test when I stopped bleeding. Well today is that day and I got the whitest :bfn: ever :(

I've also had the shortest af ever... heavy, but short.


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
Dh and I don't bd during af either. I just don't usually feel up to it then. My dh has a crazy sex drive I think if it were up to him we would bd 2x's a day but that would be way too much for me. 

My temps r still up today they have been a bit higher this cycle than normal but I'm not going to look too much into it. I haven't had a single symptom although it seems like when I do get my bfp's it is a symptomless (is that a word?) month. I'm 9 or 10dpo so I'm just going to keep waiting and see what happens.


----------



## MommyWishes4

StarlitHome said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm terribly upset about his sore bits. It's been a good 10 days since we have done anything (I felt AF coming for days before it did, so we didn't do anything a few days before) and I'm getting very antsy! Thank goodness we're both very into TTC this month!
> 
> Oh I know, I felt AF coming on too so no :sex: for days!
> Happy to say that for me that streak has ended :winkwink: Hope it does for you soon too!Click to expand...

AF is officially gone! Now I'm just waiting him out. At least I can now start planning this month's plans for that BFP!




sma1588 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> o yes i know that feeling, i get like that to when AF is here and it really sux!!!!!!!!! there is no fun time for us when shes here OH doesnt even want to do anything but teasing it sux. we have never had sex while the witch is here and only a very few times when im spotting so it REALLY sux for me i get no action ::(:
> 
> Aww. We don't either, but that's my fault. DH always said that it's like wasting months in sex, skipping every AF visit. I said that maybe once we moved into our house and got a bed, that we could try it. We once did it in the shower, but not only was I grossed out, it also ached to do it because I usually get really bad cramps. That's supposed to help cramps, but not for me! Maybe lying down would help. :shrug:
> 
> Either way, I'm terribly upset about his sore bits. It's been a good 10 days since we have done anything (I felt AF coming for days before it did, so we didn't do anything a few days before) and I'm getting very antsy! Thank goodness we're both very into TTC this month!Click to expand...
> 
> yup same here i just think it would be nasty in the shower i really dont wanna c that. we havnt done anything for probly about the same days. i wouldnt think that would help cramps anyways i would be afraid i would hurt way to bad...i dont want anything near there when im hurting like that, but sometimes when i get my really weird low cramps(my daily pain) it does help.....ya that does suck about his sore bits i couldnt imagine that..ouch!!!!! not much you can do about that either maybe a little lotion or maybe not that might burn lolClick to expand...


I've always heard people swear that sex helps bad cramps. I have really, really bad cramps, so the one time in the shower I decided to try it. Ooowww. Did not help at all. It just felt super sensitive and tender. Not helpful at all. 



MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Dh and I don't bd during af either. I just don't usually feel up to it then. My dh has a crazy sex drive I think if it were up to him we would bd 2x's a day but that would be way too much for me.

 My DH is like that as well. Weird enough, last month I was more like that than him! Around O, I started asking for twice a day because I wanted to be sure we caught it. I'm pretty sure it was right around then that he decided the decision to TTC was the best one he's made in a while!


----------



## silverbell

Oooh, could I please be added to your list of October BFP Hopefuls?

I'm due AF on 9 October and will be testing then if no signs of her. Would be particularly amazing if it was a :bfp: as it will be 5 years to the day that DH proposed to me. :cloud9:


----------



## mommyof2peas

[/QUOTE]

My DH is like that as well. Weird enough, last month I was more like that than him! Around O, I started asking for twice a day because I wanted to be sure we caught it. I'm pretty sure it was right around then that he decided the decision to TTC was the best one he's made in a while![/QUOTE]

Mine too, closes he gets is at the VERY end of AF...he likes the whole every other day method and hates the here are you 4 days for the month lol poor guy:haha:


----------



## Dagde10

Hi Can you change my date to 20th October testing as my AF came 12 days early so i am now on CD7.
Thanks
Dagdee x


----------



## little_star7

Please put me down for testing on the 20th of Oct, AF is due the 18th.. thank you, and good luck to everyone:flower::hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Stupid me I just tested this afternoon at 9 or 10dpo and it was totally bfn. When will I ever learn. I know that it is way too early even if I am pg it will probably take at least 4 more days before it would show up bfp. I guess that taught me now I just need to wait. Dh doesn't get paid until Fri so I have to wait until at least then to buy anymore tests. I can't even keep a test in the house because I just can't stop taking them. If I don't get a bfp this cycle I am going to have to buy some ic's so that I can test more without feeling so guilty. The frer's r just too expensive.


----------



## lesley1978

Hi,

I'm hoping for a :bfp:in October! :witch:due around the 5th but have been feeling a little quesy so fingers crossed!

x
Lesley


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Ladies,

Sorry for being absent but I will probably be absent for a little while....

Family problems have blown up big time at home which has ende up with my 17 year old sister with no where to live.

Much Love

x


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for being absent but I will probably be absent for a little while....
> 
> Family problems have blown up big time at home which has ende up with my 17 year old sister with no where to live.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

I hope it all works out hun :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

oh no sofie i hope it all works out


----------



## MommyWishes4

MommyV said:


> Stupid me I just tested this afternoon at 9 or 10dpo and it was totally bfn. When will I ever learn. I know that it is way too early even if I am pg it will probably take at least 4 more days before it would show up bfp. I guess that taught me now I just need to wait. Dh doesn't get paid until Fri so I have to wait until at least then to buy anymore tests. I can't even keep a test in the house because I just can't stop taking them. If I don't get a bfp this cycle I am going to have to buy some ic's so that I can test more without feeling so guilty. The frer's r just too expensive.

That's what happened to me last cycle. I knew I wasn't preggers, that AF was coming, but my very last FRER just didn't make it. I got to see a BFN, waste my last good test and not feel any better about it. It was a big :dohh: moment!



Sofiekirsten said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for being absent but I will probably be absent for a little while....
> 
> Family problems have blown up big time at home which has ende up with my 17 year old sister with no where to live.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

 I had a similar situation with me and my family so I know how stressful that is. :hugs:


----------



## Sunrise

Can I join please? Hoping for a BFP in Oct, AF is due 19/10.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Well back from the docs today...I get to start clomid soon as AF gets here...I'm not sad, just looking at it as the next step. My OB doesnt see any reason that I shouldnt already be pregnant now...other then bad luck...so this is me hoping!!:happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Sorry about family problems Sofie I'll pray that all will work out well for u and your family.

Mommywishes4 I'm not counting myself out yet but I knew it would be a bfn that is way to early for me to test the earliest I ever got a bfp was 12dpo and it was very faint. I have to wait until Friday at least because that is when dh gets paid so until then definately no more tests.


----------



## MommyV

Mommyof2peas that's good news that u will be able to use clomid this cycle hopefully that means a bfp for u? GL and babydust.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Laides,

Just managed to sort out a place to live for my 17 yr old sister....But that means I have no house to move into.

Yes I gave up the council house we were going to move into so she has a roof over her head, kind of sad that we have to wait again but I am happy that she will atleast have a roof over her head, hot water and hot food.

So I am Back!!!!!

Welcome to all the new October BFP Hopefuls!

I have updated the list of members which is now at 88 members - 89 if you include myself!

So I have some news!

I am going to be changing the siggy to BFP Hopefuls rather than October BFP Hopefuls because I will be carrying this thread on for aslong as people are commenting init.

So if you want the new siggy I will post it when I have finished it.

OK onto the competition!

The competition closes at midnight 29th October!

Get your answers over to me by PM the question is on the first page under news.

I will announce the winner at midnight and they will stay on the front page until next weeks winner. You have got to be init to win it ladies!

Much Love

x


----------



## StarlitHome

Sofiekirsten said:


> I am going to be changing the siggy to BFP Hopefuls rather than October BFP Hopefuls because I will be carrying this thread on for aslong as people are commenting init.
> 
> So if you want the new siggy I will post it when I have finished it.

Sounds like a great plan :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Laides,
> 
> Just managed to sort out a place to live for my 17 yr old sister....But that means I have no house to move into.
> 
> Yes I gave up the council house we were going to move into so she has a roof over her head, kind of sad that we have to wait again but I am happy that she will atleast have a roof over her head, hot water and hot food.
> 
> So I am Back!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new October BFP Hopefuls!
> 
> I have updated the list of members which is now at 88 members - 89 if you include myself!
> 
> So I have some news!
> 
> I am going to be changing the siggy to BFP Hopefuls rather than October BFP Hopefuls because I will be carrying this thread on for aslong as people are commenting init.
> 
> So if you want the new siggy I will post it when I have finished it.
> 
> OK onto the competition!
> 
> The competition closes at midnight 29th October!
> 
> Get your answers over to me by PM the question is on the first page under news.
> 
> I will announce the winner at midnight and they will stay on the front page until next weeks winner. You have got to be init to win it ladies!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

You ROCK sofie! Glad your back we all missed you :hugs:


----------



## msdizzydolore

*cross post from the Clomid Club* Sorry! Just to lazy to type anything new.

Okay, had a great visit today. 5 follicles - 3 large (12, 14 and 15) in my right ovary and 2 in my left (I think about 10 and 12).

I go back again Friday for another scan and more labs. The nurse stated that she would call the pharmacy they work with so I can get my HCG shot (my insurance doesn't cover injectibles).

She asked if I had ordered my samples from the bank and I told her they would be there Thursday/Friday. She said good timing. Once Friday comes and if the follies are 20+ by the weekend, I will do my shot and plan on insemination.

I'm excited.


----------



## future_momma

I hope to test an October 16th!


----------



## mommyof2peas

MommyV said:


> Mommyof2peas that's good news that u will be able to use clomid this cycle hopefully that means a bfp for u? GL and babydust.

Thanks! This is the same OB I had with my son, So he knows that DH and I CAN in fact make babys together. So he was ok with going straight to the clomid without testing. He (like my DH) thinks it just may be bad luck. My mom had alot of issues when she was just a bit older then me, so doc is just as crazy as I am about getting this started. If nothing happens this month then we will go in and make sure nothing is blocked. and check thyroid And go from there. So I hope that this works this month..or at least I get a positive OPK...I tried for a couple months before and never got a Positive one....FX...On a funny note, dont think I've ever been excited for AF to get here :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ladies,

I now have the new Siggy!

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7589/bfphopefuls.jpg[/IMG[/URL]

This is the code to put in your signiture just add another ] at the end of it!

Hope you ladies like it!

Much Love

x[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I now have the new Siggy!
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7589/bfphopefuls.jpg[/IMG[/URL]
> 
> This is the code to put in your signiture just add another ] at the end of it!
> 
> Hope you ladies like it!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x[/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks sofie!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey gals dont let this thread DIE, Tell Me where you were when You decided to have babies??? Is it just me or do you notice a WHOLE lot more baby bellys when you yourself are trying for one???


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Me and DH were on the way to the doctors to get my contrecptive implant taken out and a new one put in.

In the middle of a traffic jam on the M62 (British Motorway) DH turns to me and says....

"Well I know I want to spend the rest of my life with you, should we not bother having the new implant put in?"

I was sat there in the middle of this traffic jam thinking to myself has he just said shall we have a baby but said it in such a way that got me confused lol.

That's when I got to the doctors baring in mind I didn't even reply to DH question and spoke to the nurse and decided not to have the new one put in.

Came out of the little room and said Lets make a baby....Ok so i didn't realise how loud I shouted it and the whole room looked at me as if to say...right now, here?

There face looked like I had just asked each and every one of them can I just hold your balls for a minute! LMAO.

So that is my 'Let's make a baby' story lol.

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think DH and I always knew that we wante to make another baby, and since the IUD was giving me so many problems we decided now is a good a time as any. Plus I really want to give DH a little girl he had thee [email protected] non of the children in his family are gils they are all boys. So I want more then anything to have a little girl, not only for DH but for his whole family. My daughter would be the happiest little girl EVER!


----------



## pinklush00

Added sigi, thanks! 

GL to everyone and lots of baby :dust: hehe!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Anybody care to gander at my chart and tell me what they think is going on , I was pretty sure i ovulated already i thought mabey i ovulated twice this cycle once on day 10 and day 12 had a positive opk on day 11 now on day 15 i have a positive opk again im so confused i also had a temp rise to confirm ovulation :growlmad:


----------



## lisalou31

Can i join im cd1 today but am really hopeful of bfp in october ovulating around 13th october testing 27th october :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

God it feels so long ago that I can barely remember WHEN we decided to start trying. It must have been around Christmas time because we started January 1st 2009 x


----------



## StarlitHome

Well, dH and I were talking about possible future kids before we were engaged - I was just telling someone around here about his "You don't want 9 kids, do you?" conversation (I have 8 siblings, it's a valid question!) that we had after dating for 8 months or so. :haha:

When we got engaged, we talked about kids again - more the dreaming kind of talking. 

Up to about... 2 months before the wedding I thought I wanted to wait until we'd been married for 5 years or something before we started trying. But something happened, I'm not sure what, maybe I was talking to my best friend and remembering how sweet dH was with her son (under a year old at the time), or I was talking to my other best friend who was newly pregnant with her second child... Anyway, I knew we'd be talking babies soon after the wedding!

So I brought up the "when can we try" subject a few times...

Originally dH still wanted to wait till next year at least, but then the pill was making me sick and we were planning to start trying in January anyway, so we decided to toss the pill early! :happydance:

SO, currently we're on cycle one, in two days we'll be BDing in earnest and dH isn't gonna know what hit him :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

Hey girls!

Im ovulating 30th September and AF due 14th October

:dust:


----------



## MommyWishes4

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey gals dont let this thread DIE, Tell Me where you were when You decided to have babies??? Is it just me or do you notice a WHOLE lot more baby bellys when you yourself are trying for one???


Well, DH and I knew we wanted a bunch of babies from day one. I think it was about two weeks in to dating when he started talking about his ideas for raising kids and wanting to know if I agreed (his ideas couldn't have matched up to mine more perfectly!) We originally decided to wait until I was out of college, but then when we found out I had at least one extra year to take on top of the others, we knew we couldn't do that. If I graduated at 25, I'd only have 5 years to have all of our children, and we were both really hoping for at least 3 -4. 

So I decided around April or May that I'd stop college now before I got into debt (I went to school for free up until then) to have my children, then in my 30's when I was done, I'd either go back or slowly take my courses online to get my degree. Children is the most important thing to me, so they come first. 

In August, we decided to finally start trying since our bills were easily being paid on our house and he got a raise at work that just kicked in.

Since August, I've seen nothing but pregnant bellies when I go out! I've been known to even let out a little whimper at times because they're everywhere and I'm not apart of them!


----------



## coreythestar

I'm an October BFP hopeful too!

Can anyone give insight - am I showing signs of O??

I'm CD 9, took Clomid CD 3-7.

Twinges on both sides since CD 5.

Experiencing mild mood swings - nothing major, just get feeling overwhelmed with housework and feel like BF doesn't help out as much as he could, which is pretty normal around PMS time anyway. (Yeah, that's the worst of my PMS!)

Yesterday and today CM is creamy.

Lastnight I noticed that my boobs felt really HEAVY. That was kinda weird to me. BF thought they were kind of bigger too.

Am I going in the right direction? We were going to BD lastnight but it was late when we got to bed, we figure BD tonight, going for US and BW tomorrow morning, and will BD every other night until next week or so.

Don't know if BF has any swimmer issues as yet, he hasn't gone for his SA yet.

What do you think?!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hi girls!

I was going through some of my pictures on the computer today and remembered when some of us were sharing pictures quite a few pages back so I figured that I'd share mine now. 

Maybe others who weren't with us at that time would like to also share?

This is my husband and I at a company picnic last month:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/59231_439721592987_501452987_4966843_4634588_n.jpg

And this is DH and I when I was a bridesmaid last May in a friend's wedding:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/untitled-3.jpg

No one IRL believes I'm over 16 or 17. I'm afraid that when I get pregnant, people will think I'm another pregnant teenager. I'm 22 and married, but everyone thinks I'm much younger!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I give up, with the pictures I mean lol


----------



## mamadonna

i've tried to upload a pic but it wont let me :shrug:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Upload your pictures to a picture site (like photobucket) and then copy the https: code. Click the picture icon on the Post Reply window (it looks like mountains) and put the code in. Then submit.


----------



## mommyof2peas

picture two is the whole family at SIL wedding :D
and daughter and I a couple years ago at a foot ball game :D (we lost...bad....lol)
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6









foot.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mamadonna

this is me with my youngest a couple of yrs ago


----------



## mommyof2peas

mamadonna said:


> i've tried to upload a pic but it wont let me :shrug:

When replying there is a button at the bottom that says "manage attachments" if you click there you can DL a pic from your computer instead of adding it to Photobucket. might me easier :happydance: was for me anyhow


----------



## Sofiekirsten

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00430.jpg

Me and DH at our wedding in July 10'

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

So these have been out the last couple of years...A new take on a classic candy. Normally you'll eat candy corn because its there..not because it taste good OR because you want it. These those....youll find yourself eatting the whole bag if your not carfull. Dunno if they have these in the UK but they are soooo yummy. I think they have chocolate ones too, but im not brave enough to try those as I dont like chocolate flavored candy...I just like chocolate :haha: If you see them in your store ( halloween candy area) you should really try them...



that is all , enjoy your candy! :rofl:



I just found chocolate AND CARMEL!!!! 

I love halloween, my butt does not lol
 



Attached Files:







candy apple.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2









candycorn(a)103009.jpg
File size: 153.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mamadonna

as far as i kno we aint get them over here in the uk


----------



## mommyof2peas

mamadonna said:


> as far as i kno we aint get them over here in the uk

That makes me very sad for you...they really are yummy lol :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

This is our first picture together, taken almost 2 years ago when we first got together :cloud9: It's the only decent one of us :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs125.snc1/5368_1206441646364_1388356992_561649_5801807_n.jpg

That's the altered version - can't be arsed to find the original :haha:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00430.jpg
> 
> Me and DH at our wedding in July 10'
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

 How pretty! I love your colors. DH and I eloped, but we're planning on having a ceremony next year for family and friends. Your colors (that exact Scarletty red) are the ones I have been wanting for my wedding since I was 14! :laugh2: 

You look like a beautiful bride!:thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey can you add me?? I my AF is due Oct 29, so i'll be testing then!! Thanks!


----------



## sma1588

only pic that will upload. me and OH at a concer....my first one
 



Attached Files:







P1015504.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cherrylicious

Heyy can i join this thread? :)

i'm on cycle number 4 TTC #1...will be testing on the 24th October :)

:dust:


__________________

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1285304400;1;30;14


https://lt1f.lilypie.com/SW6pp2.png

https://davf.daisypath.com/DM3Lp2.png


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Can we all say a big welcome to:

Lisalou31 

Gwizz 

Coreythestar 

Kylarsmom 

Cherrylicious 

LEW32

Welcome to October BFP Hopefuls Ladies.

We have a weekly competition running at the moment and it closes at midnight on 29th September - Prize is a HCG test (this includes people outside of the UK aswell)

If you want more information on the competition please see the first page.

Much Love

x


----------



## LEW32

Hello Oct hopefuls!

I would like to join! I am a new member to BnB, but have been stalking for a week or so.
I am 32 and my hubbie and I are TTC our first :baby:. This will be our first month officially trying, but would love to have a June baby!
I am on CD 12 of a 28-32 day cycle, so we'll see how it goes!!!

Good luck and :dust: to all! 
Go :spermy: go!


----------



## mommyof2peas

My reading from jenny...couldnt be any diffrent from gail.
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of November from a cycle that begins in October. The pregnancy shows as twin boys and their EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 30th and 8th.

....
So month:
Jenny:nov
Gail:dec

Sex:
Jenny:boy
Gail:girl

Twins:
Jenny: yes(both boys)
Gail: no


well this isnt fun anymore lol Gails made me excited jenny's scared the *BEEP* outta me lol One twins that would make us go from 3 to 4 , PLUS twin boys....thats three boys all under the age of 4. lol My poor daughter would move out, Im sure of it lol now if I had a boy and a girl it wouldnt be so bad lol...twins might be kinda fun. But if we had two boys I know I wont ever get another girl cause DH would sooooo be done lol


----------



## sequeena

Welcome to all the newbies :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

welcome to all the new ladies!


update- this has to be the weirdest and longest...i guess u would call it a period(mostly spotting with a hint of red to it every now and then)....i even wrote my RE and she said its considerd a new cycle if there is red on a tampon or pad but does a few lines of red from the whole day count? she explained it to me as if i took a red crayon out of a box and colored on a paper thats what it should look like....hahahah uuuum ok never had it put to me that way before


----------



## StarlitHome

MommyWishes4 said:


> Maybe others who weren't with us at that time would like to also share?

Before I got bangs:
https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/us4.jpg

Singing together at our Hawaiian reception (July):
https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/DSCN2835-1.jpg

Singing together at our Canadian reception (December):
https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/017-1.jpg

Wedding Day:
https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/007.jpg
https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/green-robot/018.jpg


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
I'm having some cramping and lower back pain so I'm pretty sure that af is on the way. I also feel kinda of moody and anxious usually don't have this happen this far before expected af but af is probably just coming early. Oh well onto next month. 

I love all the pictures that u ladies r posting. I'm going to have to ask hubby to help me because I'm not that computer saavy. 
U r all beautiful ladies and it is so nice to be able to put a face with the name. Hopefully I can get a pic on in the next couple days. Probably need to use the pc not the laptop to get the pics.


----------



## mommyof2peas

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm having some cramping and lower back pain so I'm pretty sure that af is on the way. I also feel kinda of moody and anxious usually don't have this happen this far before expected af but af is probably just coming early. Oh well onto next month.
> 
> I love all the pictures that u ladies r posting. I'm going to have to ask hubby to help me because I'm not that computer saavy.
> U r all beautiful ladies and it is so nice to be able to put a face with the name. Hopefully I can get a pic on in the next couple days. Probably need to use the pc not the laptop to get the pics.

Im with ya there...nothing yet, but had a headache yesterday that I couldnt get rid of....and today cramps...I havent had any this bad in a long while. Then of course I was craving burgers...so we went to a new burger place near home.....I was lucky to make it home:argh::paper: so now Im truly misrable. I did get my wondfo strips today yay :happydance: so as soon as AF shows her ugly face I can satart charting...I hope my BBT gets here soon...I knew I should have just went to the store for that....ohhh well...XXXX to all!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

So This weeks competition is now closed!

I am quite happy with the response we had 17 people joining in on our competition, sadly there can only be one winner....I do wish I could make you all winners but I don't think I have that many IC's!

So The question was....

*When did Dannii Minogue give birth to Ethan Edward Smith?

And the answer was 5th July 2010!*

So this weeks winner was....*drum Roll*

*mommyof2peas 

Congratulations!*

Mommyof2peas can you PM me you home address and I will get the card and prize in the post to you tomorrow!

So....What is next week's question? What is next week's prize? Well seen as you asked...

*In TTC what does BBT stand for?*

*Please PM me your answers before midnight Thursday 17th October.
*
This weeks prize is *Folic Acid!* Yes that's right a full tub of Folic Acid is up for grabs!

You have got to be init to win it ladies!

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

hey sofie its not mid night yet .....lol im just giving u a hard time but really its only 7:12 my time and if the prize would be soy iso's i would be all over that contest because now i cant find them any where and im getting mad!!!!!



so how is every 1 today/night/morning/evening whatever it is where u r lol?
any updates? new yummy food or treats recipes?


----------



## mommyof2peas

sma1588 said:


> hey sofie its not mid night yet .....lol im just giving u a hard time but really its only 7:12 my time and if the prize would be soy iso's i would be all over that contest because now i cant find them any where and im getting mad!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so how is every 1 today/night/morning/evening whatever it is where u r lol?
> any updates? new yummy food or treats recipes?

Funny Im reading up o the soy now lol..although I start my clomid this CD....Did you see my post on the candy corn??Your in the states so I know YOU can find em....


----------



## StarlitHome

sma1588 said:


> hey sofie its not mid night yet .....lol im just giving u a hard time but really its only 7:12 my time and if the prize would be soy iso's i would be all over that contest because now i cant find them any where and im getting mad!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so how is every 1 today/night/morning/evening whatever it is where u r lol?
> any updates? new yummy food or treats recipes?

If you go to my website (my blog) i just posted a new recipe there! Really yummy and a total man-pleaser.


----------



## sma1588

mommyof2peas said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> hey sofie its not mid night yet .....lol im just giving u a hard time but really its only 7:12 my time and if the prize would be soy iso's i would be all over that contest because now i cant find them any where and im getting mad!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so how is every 1 today/night/morning/evening whatever it is where u r lol?
> any updates? new yummy food or treats recipes?
> 
> Funny Im reading up o the soy now lol..although I start my clomid this CD....Did you see my post on the candy corn??Your in the states so I know YOU can find em....Click to expand...

lol, i kinda seen ure post but i was in a hurry so i didnt read much of it but i seen the pix. funny u mention that because i just had some of the apple ones. ive had them since i was a kid and made my dad think i lost a tooth from the white part lmao it was funny 



StarlitHome said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> hey sofie its not mid night yet .....lol im just giving u a hard time but really its only 7:12 my time and if the prize would be soy iso's i would be all over that contest because now i cant find them any where and im getting mad!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so how is every 1 today/night/morning/evening whatever it is where u r lol?
> any updates? new yummy food or treats recipes?
> 
> If you go to my website (my blog) i just posted a new recipe there! Really yummy and a total man-pleaser.Click to expand...

hmmmm i will have to check that out...im looking for some good easy things to make now that serve a family of 7 but dont want to have to be in the kitchen all day


----------



## mommyof2peas

still no sign of AF ladys...but I had to break out the heating pad....I havent had to do that in a few months....they need to make a "Im in pain" smiley.


----------



## StarlitHome

sma1588 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> so how is every 1 today/night/morning/evening whatever it is where u r lol?
> any updates? new yummy food or treats recipes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to my website (my blog) i just posted a new recipe there! Really yummy and a total man-pleaser.Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm i will have to check that out...im looking for some good easy things to make now that serve a family of 7 but dont want to have to be in the kitchen all dayClick to expand...

It's an adapted version of Pioneer Woman's burritos - takes about 15 minutes all told!


----------



## crazyhippie

Well AF came. Looks like I can still have an October bfp though so keep me on the list of hopefuls!


----------



## mommyof2peas

crazyhippie said:


> Well AF came. Looks like I can still have an October bfp though so keep me on the list of hopefuls!

Im sooo sorry! but heres hoping that you will catch you sticky bean on oct:thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

sorry the witch got u.....new start and hopefully a bfp this month...

who knew getting prego could b this hard?


----------



## crazyhippie

Thanks everyone



sma1588 said:


> sorry the witch got u.....new start and hopefully a bfp this month...
> 
> who knew getting prego could b this hard?

I know. And my dh and I are so young! 14th month of bad luck :( I cried it out and now I'm ready to be hopeful again and keep my head up!


----------



## mommyof2peas

hey ladys someone posted this on another thread and I had great fun doing it...https://www.morphthing.com

here are mine!
I did a couple with diffrent pictures...
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/58cf8589dfe6caebda82112dbe3198c5/0/6386738/Baby-of-100-3104-jpg-and-100-3103-jpg.jpeg
And number two:https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/7edf814432534432e61fe8d2f3ff292c/0/6387064/Baby-of-foot-jpg-and-100-3103-jpg.jpeg 
This is our IRL son to compare with also a picture of my daughter, although my a diffrent father.
 



Attached Files:







felicity2.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 2









100_2995.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sma1588

crazy hippie-how old r u both? i thought the same thing with us...were 22 and 21

mommyof-i did that along time ago and had a thread like that too. i did it again today and got the same result...the "kids" looked almost the exact same fro months ago


----------



## StarlitHome

Our Morphthing babies:


https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/8333ca7956dc16bcb5b7fb667a10a0a8/0/6297338/Baby-of-littletwi---Copy-jpg-and-littlestar-jpg.jpeg
(using our baby pics) I love love love this one! So cute!!!

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/655322f907c02fdf7c1b9f499dbf57fb/0/6297453/Baby-of-us7-jpg-and-DSCN3580-JPG.jpeg
(with recent photos) D'awwww...


----------



## mommyof2peas

sma1588 said:


> crazy hippie-how old r u both? i thought the same thing with us...were 22 and 21
> 
> mommyof-i did that along time ago and had a thread like that too. i did it again today and got the same result...the "kids" looked almost the exact same fro months ago

i was noticing that the kids look alot alike BUT if you notice mine look like the two kids I have now....plus if nothing else its a bit of fun that takes up about 45 min of my day lol


----------



## sma1588

true true......

im very confused and stressed right now. i just got an email back from the RE. i asked if my crazy weird spotting cycle thing would be a new cycle but she said untill its a full flow its not a new cycle. buuuut it happend on cd 37/38 and i had some red to it so i would think it would be a new cycle. i think im going to count it as a new cycle and give myself some hope atleast


----------



## mommyof2peas

sma1588 said:


> true true......
> 
> im very confused and stressed right now. i just got an email back from the RE. i asked if my crazy weird spotting cycle thing would be a new cycle but she said untill its a full flow its not a new cycle. buuuut it happend on cd 37/38 and i had some red to it so i would think it would be a new cycle. i think im going to count it as a new cycle and give myself some hope atleast

Im sorry , you must be under ALOT or stress...I really hope everything gets sorted soon so you can smile again :hug:


----------



## mlyn26

4dpo for me, nothing to report symptoms wise other than some twinges yesterday in my lower abdomen - right side. x


----------



## actresscye

I got my first smiley face on Sunday... bd Monday so hoping to start early testing on Monday 3rd everyday like a crazy maniac.

I'm so stupid that the two lines on the OPK were exciting enough because they looked like BFP!!!


----------



## crazyhippie

sma1588 said:


> crazy hippie-how old r u both? i thought the same thing with us...were 22 and 21
> 
> mommyof-i did that along time ago and had a thread like that too. i did it again today and got the same result...the "kids" looked almost the exact same fro months ago

I'm only 19!!! And my DH is 26. It seems like girls my age are "accidentally" getting pregnant all over the place. And yet someone like me, an actually mature and financially stable person, can't get pregnant no matter how hard or long I try :cry:


----------



## sequeena

crazyhippie said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> crazy hippie-how old r u both? i thought the same thing with us...were 22 and 21
> 
> mommyof-i did that along time ago and had a thread like that too. i did it again today and got the same result...the "kids" looked almost the exact same fro months ago
> 
> I'm only 19!!! And my DH is 26. It seems like girls my age are "accidentally" getting pregnant all over the place. And yet someone like me, an actually mature and financially stable person, can't get pregnant no matter how hard or long I try :cry:Click to expand...

I started TTC at 19, oh how I wish it was easy! You'll get it in the end.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Could i join? Haven't ov'd yet but expecting to any day now. Testing on 13th oct after 12+ months ttc.


----------



## beth26

Hi
Me too, i ov'd yesterday and also testing on the 12th onwards. 2nd round of TTC.
xxx


----------



## coreythestar

US this morning showed follicles 1cm on both sides... is that good?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Corey I am unsure about stuff like that, sorry...But I am sure some other ladies in here will be able to give you some advice.

Ok so an update on me so AF came 6 days early and came on the 25th September so now onto Month 18 and now on CD5.

DH is going to buy me some ovulation test's tonight on the way home, I have had to ask him to get me two boxes (They come in packs of 7) because now my period showed up early I have no idea when I am going to be ovulating!

So today I jumped on facebook to see what the gossip was and BAM! right in front of my eyes was the words....I AM PREGNANT! So this is a girl I have known since we were like 12 or 13 and she was engaged to this bloke.

Well her and her bloke split up and went there seperate ways and she had a one night stand 2 weeks after they split, realised she hadn't taken her pill only 8 weeks later and now has no bloody clue who the father is....

So I am sat there thinking how the hell did you get pregnant and you have no idea who the father is and I still aren't getting pregnant after 18 months and there are people on here who have been trying longer?

Now I believe in fait and that everything happens for a reason and that this could be a test. But if it is a test it's a stupid one because after all this time I am really not jelous of her being pregnant...I actually feel sorry for her purely because she has no idea who the father is and it wouldn't suprise me if we saw her a couple of years later on Jermey Kyle (UK version of Jerry springer)

Unbelievable!

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yeah sofie...I get it. My brother has two kids by this druggy girl...she would get clean long enough to have the kids then drugs again. My brother has his kids...found out not too long ago that her and her new BF are having a baby....and we dont think this time she has stopped. Her is this drug addict poping out kids like a 3 year old pops M&Ms and I cant PLAN to have a baby...its one of the most fustrating things ever *hug* I know you will get there hon...

Was wondering have you tried Clomid? Im starting mine this cycle...maybe something like that will help?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

It's so frustrating isn't it!

Well we have seen the doctor about getting test's done to see if there is anything wrong and said we can do an SA on Adam.

Otherwise any other investigations will have to wait until we have been trying for atleast 24 months!

So in the end I told Adam I don't want him having the SA because it's way to much pressure on him.

So when it comes to 24 months I will go to the doctors and demand all the tests you can think of to make sure things are happening.

Much Love

x


----------



## sequeena

Love Jeremy Kyle, makes me giggle :lol:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> It's so frustrating isn't it!
> 
> Well we have seen the doctor about getting test's done to see if there is anything wrong and said we can do an SA on Adam.
> 
> Otherwise any other investigations will have to wait until we have been trying for atleast 24 months!
> 
> So in the end I told Adam I don't want him having the SA because it's way to much pressure on him.
> 
> So when it comes to 24 months I will go to the doctors and demand all the tests you can think of to make sure things are happening.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x

Wow 24 months..in the states its 12months of trying..My doc went off on all the test we "could" do but since nothing has really changed, he figures we have just had really bad luck..so he gave me the clomid on the spot. if it doesnt work he wants me to go see if my tubes are blocked up...alot of these test arnt covered by insurance here..clomid is pretty cheap so I Really hope it works because we cant afford all the test .


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> So when it comes to 24 months I will go to the doctors and demand all the tests you can think of to make sure things are happening.

Same!


----------



## bmwright

Count me in! I will be testing at the end of October...AF will be due the 28th, so I'll probably test around the 25th. But October is October, right? Lol!

Good luck to everyone here!!!!


----------



## AubrieC

MEEEeeeee! I'll be starting my first round of Clomid this cycle so now I'm just still waiting for AF to start (with pcos who knows when) but will be able to test by the 24th!


----------



## sma1588

sequeena said:


> crazyhippie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> crazy hippie-how old r u both? i thought the same thing with us...were 22 and 21
> 
> mommyof-i did that along time ago and had a thread like that too. i did it again today and got the same result...the "kids" looked almost the exact same fro months ago
> 
> I'm only 19!!! And my DH is 26. It seems like girls my age are "accidentally" getting pregnant all over the place. And yet someone like me, an actually mature and financially stable person, can't get pregnant no matter how hard or long I try :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I started TTC at 19, oh how I wish it was easy! You'll get it in the end.Click to expand...

i started around the age of 20 and im 22 now ad it still hasnt happend. me and OH saide we wanted kids between 21 and 24. who knew i was goingto have all these problems and all this pain, if i would of known that i would of never taken bcp and just got prego if it happend years ago. now im having trouble gettin there, on a time limit to have 2 kids (gyn said hystorectomy can be done before he retires in about 3 yrs now if i have 2 kids) and i have pain.problems everday


----------



## sma1588

Sofiekirsten said:


> It's so frustrating isn't it!
> 
> Well we have seen the doctor about getting test's done to see if there is anything wrong and said we can do an SA on Adam.
> 
> Otherwise any other investigations will have to wait until we have been trying for atleast 24 months!
> 
> So in the end I told Adam I don't want him having the SA because it's way to much pressure on him.
> 
> So when it comes to 24 months I will go to the doctors and demand all the tests you can think of to make sure things are happening.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

wow 24 months thats crazy! they told me before they can even give me clomid my OH has to have a SA done so i have no choice if i want clomid so were going in dec to another city and have it done that way i can get clomid. come to find out for fertility stuff my co pays and everything r cheaper than normal...go figure!


----------



## MommyWishes4

sma1588 said:


> i started around the age of 20 and im 22 now ad it still hasnt happend. me and OH saide we wanted kids between 21 and 24. who knew i was goingto have all these problems and all this pain, if i would of known that i would of never taken bcp and just got prego if it happend years ago. now im having trouble gettin there, on a time limit to have 2 kids (gyn said hystorectomy can be done before he retires in about 3 yrs now if i have 2 kids) and i have pain.problems everday

I feel your pain there. I'm also in a time limit - it makes me crazy! It's like there's a constant ticking clock. I know women in their mid thirties start having their clock tick, but it's even worse when you know there's an exact year where you will absolutely not have chances of any more children. I'm trying to somehow fit 4 kids in less than 8 years!

I'm only 22 - I'd love to have these years be the years we just try and shrug it off if nothing happens. But since we don't have until I'm 40, every month counts and makes it weigh more heavily on me.


----------



## pink80

Hi Hun,

As you know I'm on my second cycle, got a + OPK today so FX'd for a :bfp: in October

xx


----------



## sma1588

wow some1 who understands my situation!!!!!!!!!!!! every time i post that i have a time limit every 1 says y? and that i have my whole life ahead of me blah blah blah......

well that means if i have 3 years for 2 kids and they each take 9 months thats already 18 months gone so leaves me with 18 months left. so i have a 18 month grace period inbetween if i get preg this month if not then my kids will have to be almost back to back


4 kids in 8 years could be done though hun u never know if u get preg soon after each it might happen in less than 8 years or you could have them 2 years apart.....so you would have to get prego again whe ure LO is like 15 months .. hey we could be prego around the same time too!!!!!!!!! then we could be buddies


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
To you ladies who have been trying for a really long time I pray that you will get your bfp very very soon. 
Congrats to Mommyof2peas for winning the competition.

afm-My cramps r gone but I am pretty sure that af is just around the corner. I had a little bit of blood steaked cm yesterday and my temp went down .1 this morning. I would so love to be pg this month but I'm pretty sure I'm not. Oh well I'll just have to wait it out then probably on to next month.


----------



## mommyof2peas

MommyV said:


> Hi Ladies,
> To you ladies who have been trying for a really long time I pray that you will get your bfp very very soon.
> Congrats to Mommyof2peas for winning the competition.
> 
> afm-My cramps r gone but I am pretty sure that af is just around the corner. I had a little bit of blood steaked cm yesterday and my temp went down .1 this morning. I would so love to be pg this month but I'm pretty sure I'm not. Oh well I'll just have to wait it out then probably on to next month.

My cramos were gone this morning back this afternoon...I know AF is comming just not sure when, I want it to hurry


----------



## StarlitHome

sma1588 said:


> wow some1 who understands my situation!!!!!!!!!!!! every time i post that i have a time limit every 1 says y? and that i have my whole life ahead of me blah blah blah......
> 
> well that means if i have 3 years for 2 kids and they each take 9 months thats already 18 months gone so leaves me with 18 months left. so i have a 18 month grace period inbetween if i get preg this month if not then my kids will have to be almost back to back
> 
> 
> 4 kids in 8 years could be done though hun u never know if u get preg soon after each it might happen in less than 8 years or you could have them 2 years apart.....so you would have to get prego again whe ure LO is like 15 months .. hey we could be prego around the same time too!!!!!!!!! then we could be buddies

:hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you hon :flower:

Tomorrow we start :sex: in earnest. I'm nervous. I've never _tried_ before, you know? :blush:


----------



## MommyWishes4

sma1588 said:


> wow some1 who understands my situation!!!!!!!!!!!! every time i post that i have a time limit every 1 says y? and that i have my whole life ahead of me blah blah blah......
> 
> well that means if i have 3 years for 2 kids and they each take 9 months thats already 18 months gone so leaves me with 18 months left. so i have a 18 month grace period inbetween if i get preg this month if not then my kids will have to be almost back to back
> 
> 
> 4 kids in 8 years could be done though hun u never know if u get preg soon after each it might happen in less than 8 years or you could have them 2 years apart.....so you would have to get prego again whe ure LO is like 15 months .. hey we could be prego around the same time too!!!!!!!!! then we could be buddies

 That would be great if we could be bump buddies!

I get so annoyed with people in my life who keep saying that I shouldn't be trying to get pregnant, because I'm too young and I should be finishing college first, blahblahblah. Obviously, they never felt the immense pressure of running against time for the most important thing in your life! To me, college is something that can be done at any time. I've had a hard time finding anyone sympathetic to my situation and held back their bias opinion. Also, it's all women saying this! Can they not imagine what it's like to be soon stripped of their womanhood? (I say this because men cry that they're stripped of manhood when they get vasectomies - try having the actual things chopped off, then talk! :haha:)

I have my fingers crossed for both of us! If we get our BFP soon, then we definitely have hope to getting all of our desired children under the time limit! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

MommyWishes4 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> wow some1 who understands my situation!!!!!!!!!!!! every time i post that i have a time limit every 1 says y? and that i have my whole life ahead of me blah blah blah......
> 
> well that means if i have 3 years for 2 kids and they each take 9 months thats already 18 months gone so leaves me with 18 months left. so i have a 18 month grace period inbetween if i get preg this month if not then my kids will have to be almost back to back
> 
> 
> 4 kids in 8 years could be done though hun u never know if u get preg soon after each it might happen in less than 8 years or you could have them 2 years apart.....so you would have to get prego again whe ure LO is like 15 months .. hey we could be prego around the same time too!!!!!!!!! then we could be buddies
> 
> That would be great if we could be bump buddies!
> 
> I get so annoyed with people in my life who keep saying that I shouldn't be trying to get pregnant, because I'm too young and I should be finishing college first, blahblahblah. Obviously, they never felt the immense pressure of running against time for the most important thing in your life! To me, college is something that can be done at any time. I've had a hard time finding anyone sympathetic to my situation and held back their bias opinion. Also, it's all women saying this! Can they not imagine what it's like to be soon stripped of their womanhood? (I say this because men cry that they're stripped of manhood when they get vasectomies - try having the actual things chopped off, then talk! :haha:)
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for both of us! If we get our BFP soon, then we definitely have hope to getting all of our desired children under the time limit! :hugs:Click to expand...

yes i know the feeling, well my OH'S mom and sis were saying today they think 18-22 are too young to have babies and cant imagine brandon having kids....well guess what they both had kids at 18 and 19 soooo they cant talk much were 21 and 22 and they both know i on a limit so i wish they would stop saying that!!!!! and his sis always says she wishes(kevin)oh's brother would have a baby so she can be an aunt. well me and my OH (her brother) have been togather orver 3.5 years...aghhh


what ever they say i cant wait to be bump buddies with u and enjoy the time we will have being prego. people need to ind there own buisness and quit taking about theings they dont know


----------



## mommyof2peas

I am in SOOOOO much pain...I even took a OPK thinking maybe I was ovulating and thats why I hurt so bad. But it said no. But its been two days since m,y cramps started...I was talking to my mom about them today and she was saying how she remembered my cramps always being really bad, To the point I would miss school...( I have a really memory, Dont think anything bad happened, just alot of things I dont remember ) but I seemed to remember this, but after having my daughter my cramps lightened up a little bit. They didnt lay me up for days. Now Im wondering , I started taking Maca root about qa week and a half ago, Its said to make periods normal. so maybe all the cramping is a good thing. I Just wish AF would get here so I can start my clomid...first round is always the most exciting. I think I am going to be jus tas happy for a OPK as I will be for a pregnancy positive lol anyhow just ranting...anyone have any ideas???


----------



## azuak

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can we all say a big welcome to:
> 
> Lisalou31
> 
> Gwizz
> 
> Coreythestar
> 
> Kylarsmom
> 
> Cherrylicious
> 
> LEW32
> 
> Welcome to October BFP Hopefuls Ladies.
> 
> We have a weekly competition running at the moment and it closes at midnight on 29th September - Prize is a HCG test (this includes people outside of the UK aswell)
> 
> If you want more information on the competition please see the first page.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Hi Ladies, 
Welcome to the October BFP thread


----------



## mommyof2peas

oh this will never do found the thread on the SECOND page


----------



## MommyWishes4

sma1588 said:


> yes i know the feeling, well my OH'S mom and sis were saying today they think 18-22 are too young to have babies and cant imagine brandon having kids....well guess what they both had kids at 18 and 19 soooo they cant talk much were 21 and 22 and they both know i on a limit so i wish they would stop saying that!!!!! and his sis always says she wishes(kevin)oh's brother would have a baby so she can be an aunt. well me and my OH (her brother) have been togather orver 3.5 years...aghhh
> 
> 
> what ever they say i cant wait to be bump buddies with u and enjoy the time we will have being prego. people need to ind there own buisness and quit taking about theings they dont know

 I totally know what you mean! My grandparents had their first in their early 20's, my mother had me at 21, and his side all had kids very early and unplanned. But somehow me doing the same thing - but in a responsible way and with it planned. I'm learning to get thick skin and ignore everyone, but I know it'll be a difficult pregnancy with half of my family saying I shouldn't be.


----------



## honeybee28

Sofiekirsten said:


> It's so frustrating isn't it!
> 
> Well we have seen the doctor about getting test's done to see if there is anything wrong and said we can do an SA on Adam.
> 
> Otherwise any other investigations will have to wait until we have been trying for atleast 24 months!
> 
> So in the end I told Adam I don't want him having the SA because it's way to much pressure on him.
> 
> So when it comes to 24 months I will go to the doctors and demand all the tests you can think of to make sure things are happening.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

hun why do you have to wait 24 months? I'm in the uk and they started tests on me at 6 months, though i did say i was 8 months. maybe it's coz im a bit older than you, im 29 and dh is 36. 

i want it to hurry up. i want 4 kids, if that takes 8 years then i will be 37 and dh will be 44 when we have our last one. I dont know how i feel about that.
mind you at this point, one would be nice!!
xxxx


----------



## Nivy7272

I believe I am to test October 12 - 14. I did an online OPK and it said yesterday was my most fertile day. I am new to all of this so I don't know all of the statistics and things like that! :dust: to all!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I don't even kno what I am doing anymore....

Our marriage is falling apart big time, well MIL was right we were too young to get married and have kids.

I imagined that when we got married we would get a place and he would be home for tea and we would get along like a proper married couple!

Well thats not happened, we are still living in my granmas house and he is constantly working or sleeping because he is tierd from working. I have been out of work for over 12 months now and I have been looking so hard to get the right job to keep us stable.

Some days I wonder why I even married him? Because it is what society thinks we should do? Because MIL wanted us to be married before we have kids?

Some days I think I'm bloody depressed, just this minute decided I wanted an arguement with him so I phoned him and started shouting at him over his Mum!! Am I trying to screw my marriage up? Am I doing it to deliberatley hurt him? I just feel really alone some days and that the world is out to get me.

First his MIL is picking at me, then it's taking so long for us to have kids, I still can't get a job, we still don't have a home we can call our own... Everything is so fucked up! and to top it all off we have my Dad's inquest this month which is killing me!

I just want my dad to be here to comfort me and I know it's impossible but I don't feel my dad around me anymore...It's been nearly 2 years since he died and I don't think I ever came to terms with it.

I just don't know if I am coming or going anymore....Everything is sooo screwed up!

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sofiekirsten said:


> I don't even kno what I am doing anymore....
> 
> Our marriage is falling apart big time, well MIL was right we were too young to get married and have kids.
> 
> I imagined that when we got married we would get a place and he would be home for tea and we would get along like a proper married couple!
> 
> Well thats not happened, we are still living in my granmas house and he is constantly working or sleeping because he is tierd from working. I have been out of work for over 12 months now and I have been looking so hard to get the right job to keep us stable.
> 
> Some days I wonder why I even married him? Because it is what society thinks we should do? Because MIL wanted us to be married before we have kids?
> 
> Some days I think I'm bloody depressed, just this minute decided I wanted an arguement with him so I phoned him and started shouting at him over his Mum!! Am I trying to screw my marriage up? Am I doing it to deliberatley hurt him? I just feel really alone some days and that the world is out to get me.
> 
> First his MIL is picking at me, then it's taking so long for us to have kids, I still can't get a job, we still don't have a home we can call our own... Everything is so fucked up! and to top it all off we have my Dad's inquest this month which is killing me!
> 
> I just want my dad to be here to comfort me and I know it's impossible but I don't feel my dad around me anymore...It's been nearly 2 years since he died and I don't think I ever came to terms with it.
> 
> I just don't know if I am coming or going anymore....Everything is sooo screwed up!
> 
> Sorry for the rant.

:hug: oh hun, im so sorry. things will get better. God loves you and pray about it, he wont lead you astray. Thoughts and prayers with you...


----------



## sma1588

oh sofie im sorry to hear this :hugs:
maybe it could be added stress with ttc? 
me and OH were on bad temrs when he was really stressed out then we figured things out to make him less stressed and now were doing pretty good so manybe you can talk to him and figure out what can be done and how to get it there even if its little steps at a time..i know its hard to live in families house when you want to be out on your own, i live with OH's family and its hard on us both:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Hang in there Sofie. Marriage is definately not easy but it's worth it. Try to be patient tell dh what you need and your fears and worries try to do it without shouting I'm sure that u can work it out. I'll pray for both of you.

Afm- nothing new temps stayed the same today no cramps no nothing I'm sure it's just another day or 2 and af will be here. Oh well.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> I don't even kno what I am doing anymore....
> 
> Our marriage is falling apart big time, well MIL was right we were too young to get married and have kids.
> 
> I imagined that when we got married we would get a place and he would be home for tea and we would get along like a proper married couple!
> 
> Well thats not happened, we are still living in my granmas house and he is constantly working or sleeping because he is tierd from working. I have been out of work for over 12 months now and I have been looking so hard to get the right job to keep us stable.
> 
> Some days I wonder why I even married him? Because it is what society thinks we should do? Because MIL wanted us to be married before we have kids?
> 
> Some days I think I'm bloody depressed, just this minute decided I wanted an arguement with him so I phoned him and started shouting at him over his Mum!! Am I trying to screw my marriage up? Am I doing it to deliberatley hurt him? I just feel really alone some days and that the world is out to get me.
> 
> First his MIL is picking at me, then it's taking so long for us to have kids, I still can't get a job, we still don't have a home we can call our own... Everything is so fucked up! and to top it all off we have my Dad's inquest this month which is killing me!
> 
> I just want my dad to be here to comfort me and I know it's impossible but I don't feel my dad around me anymore...It's been nearly 2 years since he died and I don't think I ever came to terms with it.
> 
> I just don't know if I am coming or going anymore....Everything is sooo screwed up!
> 
> Sorry for the rant.

Oh sweetheart, first :hug: second...it is normal to be on edge when TTC. It's hard when your the only one who seems to care. You want to feel like you matter, like having a child will help you feel that way. The fact that you ask yourself if your TRYING to mess up your marrage leads me to think that you are not. I know that sometimes its hard to not snap at your DH when you yourself are so angry. You have no other outlet. Try to do somthing nice....(My DH didnt go into work this morning because there is no work. Im very angry about this because we NEED the money. like really NEED the money. But I took a deep breath and thought, It isnt DH fault. He would be working if he could. I let him sleep in a bit then while little man was eatting , I crept into our bedroom and got a little morning BDing then I made french toast, with coffee to drink of course.) Little things like this make the guys feel just as good as it does us...they just dont say as much :haha: I know you seem all alone right now...but know that I was 21, living with my mom and B/F when I had my daughter....your not alone. Maybe the doc can give you something for anxiety? Something you can take JUST when you need it , it might help. Just try to remember why you are angry, before you yell..what are you really mad at. picking your battles is something you learn with age, trust me :)( hubby always over loads the laundry...then FORGETS to put it in the dryer....then I have to rewash the cloths. I want to yell and tell him to just forget it...why do it if he wont ever listen to me and do it right. But then I breath, and trry to remember that he just wants to help, it isnt his fault he is a stupid male lol )

My dad has passed too...but i wasnt ever close to him, I miss him, but Im sure its no where near how you feel. Have you thought maybe you cant feel him around you because you arent open to him...you've got so much going on. Maybe taking some time out, to yourself where it is quite. Have a talk with your dad, leave yourself open to listen. I dont think our love ones move on untill they know that we can handle their passing. Untill they know we are strong enough to stand alone. So If he has moved on it is because he has faith that you are strong enough to walk on your own and you will make it.

Like I told you before hun you have alot of drama going on in your life and I dont know if I would have been strong enough to handle it at your age....baby making has brought down the best of couples. Again your not alone and I truly believe you will be ok, as long as you breath.
:hug: :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

huge hugs hun :hug: 

:dust:


----------



## bke

I´m so sorry hun... ttc can really bring out the worst (and sometimes best) in everyone. 


I´m also hoping for a october bfp... so muuuuch.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks for your support ladies.

We managed to patch things up so hopefully all is well.

Just going to update our members page :D

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyV

More cm tinged pink and I'm just about positive af will be here tomorrow. Oh well on to next month. I am going to try to be more relaxed about it and let God take over. I just can't obsess anymore.


----------



## mommyof2peas

So I did test and it was a BFN, but Im not too very upset about it...I was in the hospital and surgery twice in 30 days so it threw off my CD a bit...I had AF the 17th of aug, then the second week of sept i had another one...I have no idea where in my cycle i am, all i know is come the 28th of oct i will have been trying for one full year. I am starting my clomid this CD so at this point been cramping something awful.the last couple of days but no BFP and ovulating either...So I hope af gets here soon so i can start up charting and take my meds like a good girl....I want a BFP for christmas!! we found out about our son two years ago christmas eve...so maybe that will happen again


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow 104 Members :D

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

wow theres alot now...its hard to keep track of who is who except the people who were here early......so 104 members i hope there is 104 bfp's this month


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hopefully we can see a lot of BFP this month!!

I'll be O'ing sometime next week. I'm finding it hard to do all of the diet ideas for concieving (pumpkin seeds, flax seed oil, grapefruit juice, vitamins, iron, etc) so I've been attempting to at least do one a day. If it doesn't happen this month (which I really really hope it does!) then I'm thinking of limiting all of the diet changes and just go with the most important ones. 

I'm much more laid back this month, and I'm hoping it'll help a lot. I've still been BD'ing steadily, however thanks to my dog having little barking and whining fits through the night/early morning, I can't take my temperature from the broken sleep. I haven't done charting in a few days, and I feel better for it. Hopefully it'll just happen!


----------



## sma1588

i dont know whats going on with my cycle but i do know im not spotting anymore and im having sticky CM already so i dont know if thats good or bad and where i am in this cycle

ahhhh what to do this time


----------



## StarlitHome

BDing in earnest starts tonight :happydance: (SME plan says BD from CD #8 so... here we go!)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sofie's SME Plan

Try every other night through out the cycle.
Buy Ovulation test's
Once have a positive OPK Make sure sex happens every night for 3 days
Only test when witch is late

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

we also have the same plan just OH doesnt know it yet hehe....we did everyother day last month except when we went camping which could have been when i O'd if i did at all. dont know whats going on with all this crap but we started BD lastnight and will continue it on were bound to catch 1 month

good luck every1


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

yay got my first smiley on my cb digi yay

Time for :sex: :sex: and lots of :sex :)


----------



## firerabbit666

Congratulations to BFP's so far!! 
2DPO Just got some First response Early Readings ready to test on the 12th. I have some internet cheapies for early testing desires too.
I'm feeling a bit negative because I didn't get any + Opks ! But if I wasn't using them i'd be conviced I've OV!! Gah... 
Anyone else get - OPKS this cycle? 
:dust: to all!


----------



## Jrie1

I'm going to be testing october 20th... I OV from yesterday til the 6th so I will be intimate with DH all of these days.... AF would be due the 19th... But I'm hoping for no witch and a huge BFP! Wish me luck, as I am doing the same for all of you!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,
Temp took a huge nosedive this am. Just waiting for af which should be showing at some point in time during the day today I already feel the cramping starting ugh. I really need to just relax I know it will happen when it is supposed to. Both my kids were conceived in Dec wouldn't it be funny if that happened again then all my kids would be born within a month of each other. 
Babydust to all u ladies starting the bd fest and getting close to o.


----------



## msdizzydolore

Good luck Jrie1. Hope you get your :bfp:

I'm scheduled to ovulate God knows when LOL
I took my hcg shot last night, and have my first IUI tomorrow morning and my second on Monday.


----------



## gw76

got my :bfp: this morning!!!!

gl everyone!!


----------



## msdizzydolore

Wooooo hoooo Congrats :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Ready4ababy

Hi everyone!!

Congrats to the ones who you their BFP- that's amazing, and so great!!
Baby dust to all those who are Oing, or waiting to test!

DH & I BD'ed all week, except for last night which makes me nervous because my online calculator says I ovulate Friday/Saturday, but I got my positive OPK on wednesday night.... is that bad that we missed last night ( I had family staying over and we were all up til 1am) ... we plan to BD again tonight just in case. What do you think?


----------



## prettyangel2b

count me in too ...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gw76 said:


> got my :bfp: this morning!!!!
> 
> gl everyone!!


Congratulations Hun!

Wow our second :bfp:!

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

congrats on the new BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Sofie how are you now hun? :hugs:

Congrats on the :bfp:s!


----------



## MommyV

Congrats! gw yeah for another bfp.

Af is still not here seems like there should at least be pink when I wipe or check cm but nothing today. I'm 12 or 13dpo today that is way to late for an implantation dip right ladies. I want to be pg but definately don't want to lose a little one and I don't think that late implantation is very good for a pregnancy. Once again I'm in the waiting game.


----------



## bethenasia

I'm testing 10/10/10. Hoping for a + :)


----------



## StarlitHome

Just updated my Fertility Friend page - fertile days are tomorrow till the 6th (which should be ovulation... :happydance:) :thumbup:

Eeeeee I'm so excited! If everything goes right I should be testing around the 21st...

fingers crossed! :dust: for me and everyone else!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Angelique

I'm 11dpo and sooo scared to take a test!!! I took one at 8dpo and it was negative but everyone says its too early


----------



## llampie

Can you add me please??? I am hoping for a BFP this month! AF will be just finishing up tomorrow and on to TTC cycle #5 for me.


----------



## MommyWishes4

=/ This month isn't going too well. :sad1:

Last month my DH wanted and could do it every day, sometimes twice a day. Now I'm looking at every other day, and when we do BD (the last two times we tried) he hasn't been able to finish. This never happened, and we're being very laid back about this, so he isn't pressured. He has no idea, he just gets so worn out and his muscles hurt too much to finish. He works a very demanding factory job that really wears him out, but he's usually able to still do it at least once a day. He hasn't done anything different, so I don't know why suddenly now it takes him longer and his body runs out. 

The first time it happened I didn't mind - I was only CD 8 and I was even on top. This time I'm CD 10, and I'm getting worried. I have a lot of CM and thinking I'm entering O. I'm nervous that we're going to miss our chance!

I'm really wanting this month to be the one - or at least give it the best try. I've been holding my nose and chugging grapefruit juice (which I hate!) and a bunch of other stuff to make my body "baby ready". But it seems to be going to waste, if the sperm isn't going anywhere. 

Sorry, bit of a rant, but it just happened again and it left me feeling down. We talked about it and he said it's not that he can't in "that" way, just that his body is worn and it's hard to keep going. I don't know how to help him keep going so we can both get what we want.

I really wanted an October BFP, and with the way it's going, there's going to be zero chance of that. :cry:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I got the best photo ever taken of me done today..and I wanted to share, because if you feel good so does your body...and your future babies :)
 



Attached Files:







Amanda 4x6.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies,

Just got back from my holiday and O while over there so hoping for my holiday baby!

I got a positive OPK Friday evening and we BD then, and it was still positive Saturday morning but due to such a busy day getting home we didn't BD, do you think I could have still caught that egg? Really nervous now!

Congrats on the two BFP so far!! Hope we can add some more to the list.

:dust: to all xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi ladies,
I'm out temp dropped and af definately got me this morning. Oh well onto the next cycle.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just checking in for a quick update.

So I thought I would do an OPK and there is a second line...It's not a positive at the moment but I am on CD9 at the moment and it looks like I might Ov early I usually Ov around CD20 so this is a big change.

Went to work with DH this morning and got absolutley soaking from the bloody rain so I have just had a lovely hot bath and got into my sweats with a hot chocolate.

I will update the new members after I have watched this film with DH, we are trying to spend more time with eachother atm.

MommyV - :hugs:

And welcome to all the new members, I will add you on the first page in a little while.

Much Love

x


----------



## addie25

Count me in! I have 6 days be4 i test on oct 9th


----------



## Caroline:-)

Congrats gw!!!!

Well, I got a BFN today :cry: but at 11DPO I guess I shouldn't give up yet right? I've had loads of 'symptoms' and a huge temp dip at 7DPO... could someone have a look at my chart and see what they think? My temps aren't amazingly high, but pretty good for me!!! lol
If my lp is the same as last month AF would be due tomorrow, but no sign yet (cramps or spotting like I had since I came of BCP). But hey, as I only came off bcp in July who knows whats going on with my cycles!??!?
GL and :dust: to everyone


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey I would love to join, I am testing on oct 14. Cycle 1 ttc after MMC last year. GL to everyone that this will be our month!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Good Luck Ladies! 

__________________

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1285304400;1;30;14

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/SW6pp2.png

https://davf.daisypath.com/DM3Lp2.png

https://ticker.whenmybaby.com/ticker_ovcdn.php?v=8,0,0,2010-9-24,30,14,0


----------



## kelzyboo

Well i think my ticker says im on CD23 and i've got 7days left until testing, if the dreaded :witch: doesn't show up first!!!

Not really feeling much apart from the usual 2ww stress and anxiety, and very sore bbs!

Think the witch is going to be early this time, really keeping fx'd for a :bfp: but for some reason i don't think this will be our month, i dont really feel it!!

Congrats and a h & h 9months to all BFP's and :hugs: to all who got a visit from AF or BFN......onto next cycle where i will probably be joining you in a weeks time :shrug:


----------



## msdizzydolore

*cross posting from another thread*

I had one of what was supposed to be "2" IUI's this morning and tomorrow.
Tomorrow is canceled because the sperm bank didn't mail the second vial, but charged me for it.

I'm so upset. I know one IUI can do the trick, but I was so looking forward to back to back IUI's to make my chances at least a little better.

I was so upset when the lab manager came out to tell me only 1 vial was received.

*sigh*
Well, the count was 30+millions so I'm going to keep trusting God and I do believe this was for a reason. Maybe it will take only this one vial for my dream/desire to come to fruition.

It still upsets me this happened. I sent an email to the rep who helped me with my order and I will be calling her as well tomorrow. I want 1/2 of my shipping back since they goofed up the order.


----------



## MommyV

Sofie Could u please repost the code for the new bfp hopefuls siggy? I cannot find it in this thread even though I know it's here somewhere. I was also thinking that maybe we could start a thread under tww and all the ladies in there tww could go there and symptom spot wait together and talk about testing or we could just continue to do that here. I don't know just a suggestion.


----------



## sma1588

well ladies im cramping pretty bad still and have no clue whats going on...i have some reading to do but right now i dont feel like it so GL every1


----------



## Jrie1

So calculations show I'm most fertile from oct 1st til oct 6th. I only got to see DH this AM due to business reasons and we :sex: as much as possible... Hopefully this works. Almost all of my predictions say oct conception and BFP! I hope their right I don't test til the 20th though. Keep you're fx'd crossed for me ladies!


----------



## babydream

Hiya, so many threads for October bfps, i might just join them all! :) 

I'm on cd12 of 28 and we b'd this morning too, due to ov in a couple of days. Trying to relax but it's difficult and i'm obsessed already, i'm gonna go mad in the 2ww. Help me get through it please!!!

Good luck and babydust xxxxxx


----------



## azuak

Hi ladies, the 2ww is driving me nuts, every little pull in my tummy i start analysing, how early do you guys start testing?


----------



## azuak

babydream said:


> Hiya, so many threads for October bfps, i might just join them all! :)
> 
> I'm on cd12 of 28 and we b'd this morning too, due to ov in a couple of days. Trying to relax but it's difficult and i'm obsessed already, i'm gonna go mad in the 2ww. Help me get through it please!!!
> 
> Good luck and babydust xxxxxx

Talk about obsessed, i cant even pee twice an hour without wondering if its a symptom.:hugs:


----------



## gw76

Hi Ladies,
I don't really know why I am even typing this as I already know what the outcome is most likely going to be, but...

AF was due on Friday (Oct 1) Did a Clearblue digital (the one that tells you how many weeks) and I got PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS - great, wonderful 

Then today, for no reason at all - I tested and got NOT PREGNANT!! What the heck? AF is 2 days late - got a BFP yesterday...It's not going to be good is it?

Knowing what is coming - is anyone else O- blood type? With my last mc (2007 - 7weeks) I had to get a antibody shot, not sure if I will have to again - anyone know?

Ahh.....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well this cycle couldn't be anymore stranger!

So AF arrived 6 days early and came on the 25 Septemnber but was due on the 1st October.

So yesterday we managed to get to Tesco's and get some OPK's and did one when I got in, now there were two lines but it wasn't as dark as the control line so I thought ok I will test later tonight and in the morning.

Well this morning there was only one line so I presumed that I have already Ov, luckly in the past 3 days we have had :sex: 5 times because I didn't know when I was going to Ov....

Usually I Ov on CD20 which is usually the 20th of each month, but it looks like I Ov between CD7-10 which is sooo weird!

But I am strangly feeling rather optimistic about this month eventhough it was abit up the spout so to speak!

So now I am going to say I am on 1dpo! So weird! 

Much Love

x


----------



## kitkat04

ok well i did an opk on cd10 and got a postive so by that today i'm 13dpo tested on saturday 11dpo BFN then today i thought AF was coming as getting cramps and i'm all hot but thiught its been 2days i'll test used 2 ebay cheapies and theres 2faint lines on both. Trying not to get too excited but i may have done it! :happydance:


----------



## StarlitHome

Fertility Friend tells me that today till the 6th is my fertile window and the 6th should be O!!

:sex: today and two days ago, I'm kind of following the SME plan plus it keeps dH off the scent of only BDing on fertile days (I know it would stress him out).

So :sex: on Tuesday and Wednesday, we'll skip Thursday, and BD on Friday which should be 2 dpo and then I'll be in the 2ww for the first time, officially :thumbup:


----------



## babydream

I'm on cd13 and my opk was still neg. I'm following smep as well Starlithome, hope we'll all have our bfps this month, although, i received my Gail prediction this morning ant she says it'd be January 2011. Hope sooner! Good luck all xxxxx


----------



## RealRuby

gw76 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I don't really know why I am even typing this as I already know what the outcome is most likely going to be, but...
> 
> AF was due on Friday (Oct 1) Did a Clearblue digital (the one that tells you how many weeks) and I got PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS - great, wonderful
> 
> Then today, for no reason at all - I tested and got NOT PREGNANT!! What the heck? AF is 2 days late - got a BFP yesterday...It's not going to be good is it?
> 
> Knowing what is coming - is anyone else O- blood type? With my last mc (2007 - 7weeks) I had to get a antibody shot, not sure if I will have to again - anyone know?
> 
> Ahh.....

Hi, i'm resus b neg n i had to have the anti d jab after my ectopic. I've since had a mc and my doctor said you only have to have the jab if you were 12 wks? Don't know if this helps? :) When did you do the second test? x


----------



## honeybee28

8dpo, really bloated, really cranky. Witch normally gets here 16dpo,maybe she's on her way early.xxx


----------



## bumpitybumpy

CD2 today, I have a long ways to go before O :(


----------



## sma1588

have no clue what day im on but i need to make another call to my doc and ask him whats going on and if we can figure out maybe with an US or if there test are stronger i might just test there and c what it brings then ask to tell me where at i would consider my cycle as. hopefully they can look to c if i have any little eggs getting bigger or whatever


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 11 for me... crossing my fingers for my BFP but I'm also going to really really try not to symptom spot in the 2ww. :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Gw do you think that you're having a mc or that you had a chemical pg. Anyways my fx'd extra tight for you that your little one makes it. Sorry I'm not familiar with being o neg I am A pos so no worries hope you can get that all sorted out.

Gl to all the ladies in the tww. I am on cd2 so I've got a couple of weeks to go. Excited for the testing to start.


----------



## MrsBrooks

Hi Ladies, 

Some of you may have seen my thread before, but just to update you, AF got me this morning so I'm out for october, gutted.

Fingers crossed for november x x


----------



## NicoleR

I'm sooooo hopeing that October is the month! I'm on CD 2 and waiting to O!!! This is month #4 for us trying! Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Phantom

Despite a faint line the cramping started today. There goes my hope for a June baby. :cry:


----------



## sma1588

i wanted a june baby to or even july at the latest but i dont think its going to happen either.

our plan is to have OH tested in dec. then probly go on clomid for a few moths hopefully that helps then if that doesnt work then have IUI done. we figured it out today and if we wait 1 more year to have the iui done then that would leave us with 3 or 4 months to get prego with our 2nd so i think we need to have things done sooner if i dont get preg in the next few months


----------



## gw76

MommyV said:


> Gw do you think that you're having a mc or that you had a chemical pg. Anyways my fx'd extra tight for you that your little one makes it. Sorry I'm not familiar with being o neg I am A pos so no worries hope you can get that all sorted out.
> 
> Gl to all the ladies in the tww. I am on cd2 so I've got a couple of weeks to go. Excited for the testing to start.

not sure what the difference is between the 2? but it's not looking good - cramping today, backache and spotting...just waiting now...


----------



## MommyV

I'm so sorry gw that really stinks. It is so much worse to be pg and lose the pg then to just not be pg at all. I will be praying for you. I've heard that after u have a mc that many women get pg again right away afterwards.


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi All, I have not posted since page 6 of this thread so I thought I would give an update. My test date is next Friday, Oct 19! Obsession time begins!!!

gw: my thoughts are with you.

Good luck to all. Hoping to see a lot of :bfp: this month!!!


----------



## sequeena

Taking a break. See my journal for details.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hey all! Haven't been on for a while! Trying to make this month less stressful so I've been doing my best to eat healthy and think about other things. Trying to just let it happen naturally, you know? 

I should be O'ing around Wednesday, so I'm now in the really important zone. FX!


----------



## babydream

Hey girls, how is everyone? kitkat, faint line is a line, congrats hun. gw i'm very sorry i hope you are okay. Last year i got a +test and two days later miscarried. I would've been better not knowing so i'm not gonna test until i have signs or af is very late. 

I'm on cd14, hopefully will have a +opk this evening and get b'ding. Last night had to skip bacause of the huge row with dh but it's okay now so wont' get away tonight. 

Hope all okay, babydust xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

babydream, I also skipped last night, just fell asleep early!:sleep: will have to make sure we BD tonight. I'm still getting negative OPK also, will test today and keep testing. Good luck!


----------



## babydream

I'll be here later on tonight, let me know about opk Coral!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## coral11680

OPK is positive!! Bloody hell hope I didn't ruin my chances by skipping last night:dohh: Better jump on hubby today, only problem is the kids lol. OPK was negative 24 hours ago, hope I still have time to catch the egg!

CM is still creamy, I hope it will change soon otherwise I'm worried it wont be fertile CM?


----------



## LolaAnn

you can still get BFP with creamy CM.. I did last time.
Well still no AF here and don't think its coming anytime soon either. Joined a gym this morning so new plan is to lose as much weight as possible. I have PCOS so this is surely gonna help me release that egg hehe.


----------



## squeal

I'm confused atm so if anyone could help out that'd be great. 

I got a +OPK Friday evening and another Saturday morning. We BD every day up until Friday, missed Saturday, and then BD again Sunday morning. OPK was negative on Sunday. I presume I must have O Saturday, however, today when I woke up I had loads of fertile CM, so does that mean I may have missed the egg or can you still get fertile CM despite having O and the sperm catching the egg?

xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Squeal sounds like you should have your bases covered. Goodluck fx for you.


----------



## babydream

Coral, get to bed and dtd!!!!! Squeal fx for you caught that egg, will see soon. I still had negative opk today cd14, i just hope it'll turn into a smiley face tomorrow. I'm b'ding tonight tho, bring it on xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies how is every1 today?
im kinda excited i just orderd some clomid and should be getting it in about 2 weeks or so.... its 50 mg and theres 30 of them so depending how i take them its anywhere from 2 months to 6 months worth. with my luck i will end up prego right before they get here lol but thats ok i will save them for next time around if needed. if i dont start by the time they get here i will take my last few provera pills and then start my clomid!!!!!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

Well, tomorrow and the next day are my predicted Ov days from Fertility Friend and another site. :)
We'll be DTD tonight and maybe tomorrow, definitely Thursday :)


----------



## Kracker

Hi all, got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## msdizzydolore

Congrats Kracker. That's awesome *Snoopy Dance*


----------



## Swepakepa3

Kracker said:


> Hi all, got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: Good luck everyone else xx


CONGRATS!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Kracker said:


> Hi all, got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: Good luck everyone else xx

GRATS! oh that is exciting. I hope we all are right behind you here is too a H&H 9 months :):happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Can I join? I am testing on the 27th of October and this is my 22nd cycle TTC #1. I have moderate endo and DH is picture perfect (don't tell him that) and I need some PMA to help me get through another month. I am hoping I don't have to reach the dreaded 2 year mark. We have had 3 losses including an MMC at 10 weeks.


----------



## mommytoTandE

Kracker said:


> Hi all, got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: Good luck everyone else xx

Congrats hun!!!! Just got mine this weekend too...

Just wanted to let everyone know. I had NO symptoms this cycle besides at Ovulation... My FF chart was ugly and no definite O was detected. Took a test because I was with friends, knew I was late (tested earlier) and wanted to taste the wine! So you really aren't out until the witch shows

Good luck and hope to see you in First Tri!


----------



## honeybee28

Congrats to the BFPs!! wahoooo!!

mommytoTandE - i never quite believe people that have no symptoms, is it really true!? nothing, no sore boobies or increased cm or anything?
im 10dpo with no symptoms and i like stories about people in my situ that got a bfp!!

xxx


----------



## beth26

Yay!!! congrats BFBs!!!
ive got 1ww. it feels like its been forever. seriously going crazy.. will not test early!
Fairydust to all xxx


----------



## TrinityMom

Just joined today....feeling a bit nervous

I'm 11 days late, had ovulation pain on the 10th Sept. I'm _never_ late and feel pregnant but _every_ hpt has been :bfn:

Feel like I'm going crazy :wacko:

When I was pregnant with my others I got :bfp: straight away ...even before af was due

WHAT IS GOING ON????

*sorry about the rant*


----------



## Bhoygirl

AF was due yesterday still no sign of her! I was having cramps but they where quite mild not as severe as af cramps!

Today no symptons at all! 

Good luck to everyone!x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't updated in a while!

So onto this weeks competition....

*----------------------------------------------------*

This weeks competition will close at midnight Thursday 17th October.

THIS WEEKS COMPETITION QUESTION IS.....

IN TTC WHAT DOES BBT STAND FOR?

PM ME YOUR ANSWER!

You have got to be init to win it ladies!

THIS WEEKS PRIZE: FOLIC ACID!

*----------------------------------------------------*

Also congratulations on your BFP's!

I have an announcment from one of our October Hopefuls

CandayApple19 got her October BFP!!

*----------------------------------------------------
*
Also someone asked for the new siggy - Well here is the code just add another ] at the end

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7589/bfphopefuls.jpg[/IMG
[/COLOR]
[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B]---------------------------------------------------
[/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="Magenta"]So an update on me....

Think I ovulated around CD 7 which was the 2nd and my god did we :sex:!!!

feeling quite optimistic about this month! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well!

Much Love

x[/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]​


----------



## MommyV

Thanks for the code for the new siggy Sofie.

Shanna gl and hopefully u won't need to use the clomid. If you do it sounds like you have a pretty good supply and hopefully that will get u your bfp. Praying for u.

Asfm- I am just waiting af is basically on her way out. Will probably not o for at least 10 days but more likely 2weeks. I'm not going to be temping or scheduling bd this month. I'm just going to take it easy the next couple of months. I was kinda of hoping to not have another late summer baby. Both of my children were born the end of the summer. I will definately not be preventing but maybe just not trying as hard as before.


----------



## babyhopes2010

can you put me down for testing 20th :yipee:


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'm finding it very unnerving that I can't figure out my body on my own anymore! I used to know a few days before when I was going to O, and I knew the day I was O'ing without needing to be told by pee sticks. Now, since we BD all the time, it's so hard to read my body that it's turned into a guessing game. 

I'm supposed to be O'ing today (a bad day to O since we both woke up very grumpy this morning!) but I can't tell. The twinges I always got a few days before O have completely disappeared the last two months and we're BD'ing too much to be able to tell what's EWCM and what's him. So this is a bit frustrating. 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFPs!


----------



## sianyld

babyhopes2010 said:


> can you put me down for testing 20th :yipee:


Me too, think we'll be testing around the same time :thumbup: Fx'd we'll get those :bfp:'s x


----------



## sequeena

I'm out for this month. If I fall preg I will be VERY surprised but I am not that lucky :nope:


----------



## sma1588

MommyV said:


> Thanks for the code for the new siggy Sofie.
> 
> Shanna gl and hopefully u won't need to use the clomid. If you do it sounds like you have a pretty good supply and hopefully that will get u your bfp. Praying for u.
> 
> Asfm- I am just waiting af is basically on her way out. Will probably not o for at least 10 days but more likely 2weeks. I'm not going to be temping or scheduling bd this month. I'm just going to take it easy the next couple of months. I was kinda of hoping to not have another late summer baby. Both of my children were born the end of the summer. I will definately not be preventing but maybe just not trying as hard as before.

yes i will have about 6 months of the clomid and from what i have read on other sites alot of people have got preg with only the 50 mg so i will try that the first time and temp, if nothing happens with that i will do 100mg the next cycle. i hope i dont need it but at the same time i dont want to feel like i spent money for nothing. i dont want to have to be all uncomfotable through the summer having a big belly, but i rather deal with being uncomfy for a few months than waiting longer for a baby:thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

sma1588 said:


> yes i will have about 6 months of the clomid and from what i have read on other sites alot of people have got preg with only the 50 mg so i will try that the first time and temp, if nothing happens with that i will do 100mg the next cycle. i hope i dont need it but at the same time i dont want to feel like i spent money for nothing. i dont want to have to be all uncomfotable through the summer having a big belly, but i rather deal with being uncomfy for a few months than waiting longer for a baby:thumbup:

I like being preggo in the summer, the cloths are WAY cute and you get to show off you belly :) we all spend so much time trying to get preggo that we should show our baby bumps proudly. Plus nothing says you cant take a swim to cool off or a cool shower :)


----------



## sma1588

i know i wouldnt mind showing off my bump but at the same time its way to hot in so cal as it is and i wear pants pretty much all summer because im still not used to the weight i put on over the last yr and half so for me that would be very uncomfortable.....i like my pants and sweatshirts althoguh i do have some really cute baggy shirts just for when it actually happens lol. i buy them when i find them all on sale for really cheap. like i got these dresses and shirts all for $2.99 and $1.50 so i had to buy them...atleast i wont have to by them last minute when i do get preg.


----------



## StarlitHome

Being pregnant in Hawaii is going to be like being pregnant in a 9-month summer!

But I'm hoping to get knocked up this cycle and be pregnant mostly in the "cooler" months... fingers crossed!

I have weird pains in my lower right side, and since FF predicted Ov today I'm pretty happy!! :happydance: I was totally afraid I wouldn't ov this cycle since it's my first off of the BCP.

Where's my man, we need to BD! *looks at clock* :(


----------



## azuak

Kracker said:


> Hi all, got my :bfp: this morning :happydance: Good luck everyone else xx

Congrats Kracker:happydance:


----------



## babydream

Hi all, congrats on the BFPs girls, well done, have a very happy 9month!!

Starlithome, i know you are kind of following smep, i have a question, please. According to FF and other websites i should've ovulated yesterday, i had the twinges and pain but my opk was negative. It was cd15 and by smep a non b'ding day, so i skipped. We'll b'd tonight hopefully after i get a +opk. Do you think i've done a mistake by skipping last night?? I've got a 28day cycle why didn't i get a +opk yet :shrug:??? Any clue??? Thanks, hope you are well, i would be in Hawaii, London is discusting right now. :wacko:

good luck girls and babydust xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Congrats to all the :bfp: I am still awaiting ovulation


----------



## RealRuby

I'm out :( Oh well november BFP for me :) I hope!! Good luck all x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Laides,

I decided to start doing an A Level course in Marketing and PR and my coursework arrived in the post this morning!

Hope this will help me through the 2WW

Much Love

x


----------



## StarlitHome

babydream said:


> Starlithome, i know you are kind of following smep, i have a question, please. According to FF and other websites i should've ovulated yesterday, i had the twinges and pain but my opk was negative. It was cd15 and by smep a non b'ding day, so i skipped. We'll b'd tonight hopefully after i get a +opk. Do you think i've done a mistake by skipping last night?? I've got a 28day cycle why didn't i get a +opk yet :shrug:??? Any clue??? Thanks, hope you are well, i would be in Hawaii, London is discusting right now. :wacko:
> 
> good luck girls and babydust xxxxxxxx

I think SMEP says just keep BDing every other night till OPK is pos? And then do that night, the next night too, skip a night, then once more to make sure?

I'm not using OPKs or temping, I'm just going by my body :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Feel like I am in bloody labour!

Ov cramps are killing me!

I will post a picture of my OPK, it's really dark aswell!

Much Love

x


----------



## LimeFerret

I have never joined one of these pages, but I could use some people to talk to... I chart, but still consider myself NTNP, as my husband is not ready, I chart to see if I am ovulating normally, as my doctor wants to put me on meds for PCOS.
So based on my previous charts, I will test the week of the 21st to the 28th

hope its ok I join up in here! 
My gail prediction did not come true last month, though she still said soon. I would love to have a little girl.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Here is my OPK from today!

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3121.jpg

Test line on the right Control line on the left.

Can't believe how dark it is!

Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

Congrats on your pos OPK Sofie!! Looks like perfect babymaking time :)

So the :witch: got me today :( So we're onto month 5 ttc... I know that's not that long, but talking to my grandma the other day - her first took 2 months, and the second she got pregnant the first try... ugh... i wish it was that easy for us! I'm really starting to think my husband's diabetes is having some effect on this... although I'm not sure what... maybe we should just not BD as often so his sperm count stays up... but I have no idea...


----------



## waiting4stork

Hi ladies. congratulations on the BFPs and sorry about the BFNs
I have not been here for a few week, convinced myself I was going to stay away and give up ttc but I really couldnt do it (suppose it shows how much I really want this) so here I am, our 18th cycle in the 2ww dying for a bfp this month for a little summer baby and be able to tell the family this christmas there is a little one on its way.
Good luck ladies, just thought i would re-introduce myself
xxx


----------



## honeybee28

waiting4stork thats how i feel too - really wanna tell family this christmas and have a summer baby. awwww.
im 11 dpo, due on at 16dpo. how far in to the 2ww are you? fx for you!xx


----------



## waiting4stork

Hi honeybee, fingers xd for our BFP we dnt need to though because we will we will have one, im CD21, oVD around cd15 so 6dpo. AF due15th OCT, think thas pretty much me xx


----------



## honeybee28

Really hope you're right - it would be beyond amazing.xxx


----------



## MommyV

Nice opk Sophie now it's time to bd and make that baby. Gl


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ok ladies , here it is...TBH I cried..I tried to put up a strong front, But this is two diffrent test Im getting pink lines on...I know its still too early. DH joked " can we get a refund on the clomid??" lol of course I think I need another week of no AF and Ill test again, just to be sure..here are the pics. What do you ladies say? I do have it on the test thread, before anyone says to send it over there :) but I also want ladies who dont have the line eye in shape and get your opinion :)
 



Attached Files:







maybe1.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 33









meggpic.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 27









invertic.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sweetheart I can see your lines

I am crying for joy for you!! 

Hun you got your BFP!

Much Love

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> Sweetheart I can see your lines
> 
> I am crying for joy for you!!
> 
> Hun you got your BFP!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x


Now Im crying AGAIN!! dang it....Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aw hun I am so pleased for you!

This has got to be a lucky thread with all of our BFP's!

Much Love

x


----------



## sianyld

i see them too hun! xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

i can see them too :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

awwwww mommyof2peas!!! Congrats!!!!!
You were trying for 11 months? Did you do anything different this cycle?xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

honeybee28 said:


> awwwww mommyof2peas!!! Congrats!!!!!
> You were trying for 11 months? Did you do anything different this cycle?xxx

Yeah, not trying!! I had two surgerys, then got really sick then AF got me last month...so between all that there hasnt been that much BDing going on. I honestly didnt think we had done enough. I've got a apt tomorrow at the docs just to make sure.Untill they tell me for sure Im trying not to get to excited :D
Would figure, I got my BBT , OPK, IC's , and Clomid just waiting.......OMG I just remembered something...I took MACA root for about 2 weeks this cycle. But stoped because OB doc said not to take it with the clomid.


----------



## honeybee28

Let us know how it goes! I'm sure he'll tell you you're knocked up. grrrr not trying really seems to work huh!?!! I'm rubbish at it though, I'm great at it for the first couple of weeks, then I see ewcm and I go all ttc crazy again.

Congrats again hun!!!xxx


----------



## waiting4stork

:) congratulations xx
Sofie: I hope your right I hope this is a lucky thread xx
OOoooh I haven't been trying this month, ok then I was trying before OV then decided I wasnt trying whilst Oving but still DTD a bit that week and then now its the 2ww I have decided I cant not TTC, wrong order I know. But, hey, I wasnt trying at the most important week and not trying seems to be working with others :) xx


----------



## waiting4stork

Oh and AF is due on 15th so shall update to whether or not it has worked xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

Congrats to all the girls getting their BFPs! It's so great to see so many getting them!!

I should be O'ing either yesterday or today. Since I don't use OPKs, it's really hard to figure it out now. But this morning, DH and I BD'd and it felt like he was stabbing my ovary. It was a lot of cramping pain coming from the spot around my ovary. It sort of felt like when I used to get stabbing O pains, so I'm hoping that means I'm O'ing now! FX'd


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ok ladies, back from the walk in...pee test was a BFN but i was able to convince them to give me a blood test. We worked out Im prolly sitting abut 7DPO . so still way early. its also 130 in the afternoon, so pee isnt nearly as good as it would have been at 730 this morning. so there is still hope. But like i said if not Im ready for next cd!! got every tool i could ever need!!


----------



## honeybee28

fx for the blood test! 7 dpo is v early I defo saw lines on the tests you posted though. good luck!!xxx


----------



## sianyld

hope ur blood test will bring u that BFP hun, fx'd and keep us posted xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

sianyld said:


> hope ur blood test will bring u that BFP hun, fx'd and keep us posted xx

for sure!


----------



## sma1588

mommyof2peas said:


> Ok ladies , here it is...TBH I cried..I tried to put up a strong front, But this is two diffrent test Im getting pink lines on...I know its still too early. DH joked " can we get a refund on the clomid??" lol of course I think I need another week of no AF and Ill test again, just to be sure..here are the pics. What do you ladies say? I do have it on the test thread, before anyone says to send it over there :) but I also want ladies who dont have the line eye in shape and get your opinion :)

omg congrats, did u do the blood test yet? i totally c it without even making the pix bigger.....

so ure taking the clomid right? how much were u taking and what days ? im going to start taking it soon but was wondering what days were best ive heard 3-7 r best


----------



## mommyof2peas

:cry::cry::cry::cry:just got the call from the Doctor, I get my :bfp: !!!!!!OMG I cant stop crying after a whole year!!!! OMG 

Nope it was just my luck, I got everything I needed, my BBT, my OPKs, IC, and my clomid all sitting there waiting for me to have AF....But I guess the witch is gone for 9 months!!:baby:


----------



## StarlitHome

Aaaah congrats!!! :hugs: So exciting!!


----------



## sma1588

yay congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!! 

thats what i said will happen to me, i will finally get my clomid in the mail go to do my test at the doc and it will be + thats my luck too


----------



## mommyof2peas

thank you again!!


----------



## MommyV

congrats mommyof2peas. hope u have a very sticky little bean and a wonderful and healthy pg. Just wondering your lines are pretty dark for 7dpo twins??


----------



## Kylarsmom

awwww so happy for yoU!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

MommyV said:


> congrats mommyof2peas. hope u have a very sticky little bean and a wonderful and healthy pg. Just wondering your lines are pretty dark for 7dpo twins??

My DH has twin sisters, They are half sisters (diffrent dad) but no one knows if there was ever another set in the family. JennyRenny said twin boys...but she also said concive in Nov. So I dunno lol And the doctor and I guessed on 7 dpo...I had so much going on last month ive no idea when I really started or stoped AF...last couple months have been kind off.. I just remember is was about the second week of sept or so . DH and I are thinking maybe we concived on his birthday sept 26


----------



## waiting4stork

Congratulations, an October bfp :) lets hope we have lots and lots of them, ooo possible twins :D my mum is a twin and OH dad is a twin so I maybe in with a chance, saying that I would be happy with one beautiful healthy bouncing baby. Congratulations again xxx


----------



## beth26

Congratulations on your BFP xxx


----------



## kitkat04

I tested again today and there is a definite line so i am offically Pregnant! Going to do my digital test on monday just to see the words.


----------



## Dagde10

Congrats chick They do say not trying helps. i got pregnant with my son naturally after 3 years of trying, as soon as got my IVF date through and now he is 2 x
I just wish i could stop trying this time x


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations on the :bfp::thumbup:


----------



## sianyld

congrats on those :bfp:'s ladies!!!xx


----------



## pink80

Congrats Ladies - Hope you have a H&H 9 Months

xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats on the :bfp: ladies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: to all the other girls xxxxx


----------



## MommyV

congrats kitkat wohoo the bfp are really rolling in.

I guess you'll just have to wait for an us to see if there is one or two in there. Maybe u r a little further along than u thought. Who knows it's just exciting to be pg so happy for you.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thank you all sooo much, I :cry: so much when the doctor told me.... I could hardly tell DH what she said. I got a neg pee test in the office....so Im glad she did blood :) I hope you all dont mind me sticking around for a couple more weeks :) I need a group of you to go with me to 1st tri.!!!


----------



## waiting4stork

No No stick around and keep us updated :) and hopefully some of us will move to 1st tri with you :) xxx


----------



## sma1588

ya stick around and hopefully we can go with you to first tri...

as for me im at a total loss for my cycle this month, i dont know if the spotting and tiny bit of red was a new cycle or if im continuing my old cycle on. i think im going to act like its an old cycle, test before i get the clomid if its negative then i will take provera to get y cycle started then clomid comes into play


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo it looks like im pregnant !!! Did one answer test and 2 accu clear tests all 3 had faint lines doctor is starting me on progesterone right away!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ruskiegirl said:


> Sooo it looks like im pregnant !!! Did one answer test and 2 accu clear tests all 3 had faint lines doctor is starting me on progesterone right away!

YAY! grats! this thread is going NUTS...we need more :bfp:


----------



## mamadonna

Ruskiegirl said:


> Sooo it looks like im pregnant !!! Did one answer test and 2 accu clear tests all 3 had faint lines doctor is starting me on progesterone right away!

:happydance:congrats :happydance:


----------



## waiting4stork

:D :D congratulations ladies, oooo I hope i get the luck from this thread, really needing it, im hoping the no trying worked xxx


----------



## azuak

Wow, this thread is going crazy with the:bfp: congrats ladies, and hopefully there will be a lot more bfp's before October is over.


----------



## sma1588

yay congrats to another bfp! hope there all sticky beans and H&H 9 months to go... 

did u ladies check CM if you did what has it been like ?
the reason i ask is because mine is still cloudy and a bit sticky but yet i feel like im going to start my period again...


----------



## StarlitHome

Oh my word, BIG congrats to all the :bfp: ladies!!! :hugs: 

I'm crossing my fingers that I'll join you soon... I'm 2dpo and we DTD on Ov Day :thumbup: gonna DTD again tonight just in case :blush: And then I'm really really really going to try to not think about it during the 2ww!!! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

I'm out for this month... and for the forseeable future.

Congrats to the :bfp:s


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Ruskiegirl hopefully the progesterone will help this to be a very sticky bfp


----------



## Bhoygirl

Thats me out for this month!

congratulations to all the BFP Ladies!x


----------



## actresscye

Is this where I say "I won!" "I won!" I won! Nope the witch didn't! I won being I got a BFP yesterday that was superfaint (even looked like an evap to most), but last night and this morning I took 3 different/brands of tests and while they are all still very faint, they clearly showing a :bfp:

This was TTC# Month 2 with Baby #1 for our family :) What a journey I have ahead of me.

I just hope the egg doesn't decide on Monday to give up and then join the witch. I still have 2 days before AF is supposed to start but I'm dealing with AF symptoms the last couple of days (which is unusual for me to have symptoms for AF that early).

12DPO - My hope is that on Columbus Day I get a much darker positive on the tests so my DH and I can go announce to my parents. I can't hold it in enough to wait for a grand announcement.


----------



## mamadonna

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## nlz2468

im wishing for a bfp this month m currently on cd 12 on the cbfm my 3rd day of highs so hopefully my peak is just around the corner....fingers crossed x


----------



## StarlitHome

actresscye said:


> Is this where I say "I won!" "I won!" I won! Nope the witch didn't! I won being I got a BFP yesterday that was superfaint (even looked like an evap to most), but last night and this morning I took 3 different/brands of tests and while they are all still very faint, they clearly showing a :bfp:
> 
> This was TTC# Month 2 with Baby #1 for our family :) What a journey I have ahead of me.
> 
> I just hope the egg doesn't decide on Monday to give up and then join the witch. I still have 2 days before AF is supposed to start but I'm dealing with AF symptoms the last couple of days (which is unusual for me to have symptoms for AF that early).
> 
> 12DPO - My hope is that on Columbus Day I get a much darker positive on the tests so my DH and I can go announce to my parents. I can't hold it in enough to wait for a grand announcement.

FX'd it stays sticky!! Lots of :dust:, the super super sticky kind!!

I'm 2 dpo, and couldn't resist plugging my dates into a pregnancy calculator. Never had more than a 15% chance of pregnancy with one of those but tonight?

54% :happydance:

trying not to get _too_ hopeful...


----------



## babyhopes2010

what pregnancy calculator? :)


----------



## briggle

count me in. i'm due to test in 7 days so fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

I'm out.x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So you all saw my OPK from yesterday or the day before and it was quite dark.

Well todays is really dark! I haven't had one that dark ever!

Decided to look at an ovulation ticker and it said that today was my most fertile...

:sex: was fantastic this morning and I didn't even know I was most fertile today!

And to all of those who are out for this month, don't worry about it because I am keeping this thread going and I am now changing the name of the thread!

to: BFP Hopefuls (October BFP Hopefuls)

Much Love

x


----------



## StarlitHome

babyhopes2010 said:


> what pregnancy calculator? :)

This one: Live Pregnancy Test 
It's the one I've used before... I'm just doing it for fun of course :flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

StarlitHome said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what pregnancy calculator? :)
> 
> This one: Live Pregnancy Test
> It's the one I've used before... I'm just doing it for fun of course :flower:Click to expand...

Ooooh! Mine say's 52%!

Much Love

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3143.jpg

This is today's OPK

On this right is my test line!

I can't believe how dark it is!


----------



## msdizzydolore

Ohh that's so pretty. O is right around the corner. Good luck.

And CONGRATS to all of the :bfp: 's. I'm hoping to join you next Sunday or Monday when I test.


----------



## kelzyboo

Well i've got one day left before the :witch: is due and for the last 3 months shes been coming bang on 30days so i am praying she stays away tomorrow as if shes late it may be a good sign!!

I don't feel any symptoms of AF at the moment, i've got very sore bbs and i feel sick but thats about it really, im going to test on the 11th if she doesn't show up on time, fx'd that i get my BFP this time!!!

Congrats to everyone who got a :bfp: and lots of sticky :dust: to all starting new cycles and ovulating!!

Will be back on 2 update when the evil :witch: arrives or i get a :bfp: xx


----------



## MommyV

Congrats on your bfp actress!!

Sophie that is an awesome pos opk keep up the bd and fx'd for your bfp this cycle. If you get a bfp from this cycle u will still be an October bfp!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Sofiekirsten said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what pregnancy calculator? :)
> 
> This one: Live Pregnancy Test
> It's the one I've used before... I'm just doing it for fun of course :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh! Mine say's 52%!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...


Hahah i just did it and it says 98% :shrug:


----------



## honeybee28

haha I did it and mine said 58% - the witch is currently here lol.xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what pregnancy calculator? :)
> 
> This one: Live Pregnancy Test
> It's the one I've used before... I'm just doing it for fun of course :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh! Mine say's 52%!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...

I got 57% even though I told it I had a positive pregnancy test!!! :rofl:


----------



## sma1588

i did it too and got an 83% and it says i would be 7 weeks along. eventhough all my cheap test ive done have been negative


----------



## MommyWishes4

mommyof2peas said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what pregnancy calculator? :)
> 
> This one: Live Pregnancy Test
> It's the one I've used before... I'm just doing it for fun of course :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh! Mine say's 52%!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I got 57% even though I told it I had a positive pregnancy test!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I got a 38 % - though I just O'ed on the 6th and said I had no symptoms or anything.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ok so I was wondering what you ladies think....

I have had 3 days of dark OPK's but today's was the strongest.

An ovulation calculator say's that today is my most fertile day.

So we :sex: this morning, do you think we should do it again tonight?

I mean it couldn't hurt...could it?

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> Ok so I was wondering what you ladies think....
> 
> I have had 3 days of dark OPK's but today's was the strongest.
> 
> An ovulation calculator say's that today is my most fertile day.
> 
> So we :sex: this morning, do you think we should do it again tonight?
> 
> I mean it couldn't hurt...could it?
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

 I heard that the latest belief is in healthy males under 30, it usually takes about 12 hours for them to 'replentish' their sperm, not 24. I don't know how old your DH is, but even after 30, I'd take the chance. My DH and I do it twice a day often when I'm nearing O, though not necessarily for TTC. lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DH is 25, I heard that aswell but wasn't too sure....

Got nothing to lose if we do it again today so I'm off to :sex:!

Much Love

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> DH is 25, I heard that aswell but wasn't too sure....
> 
> Got nothing to lose if we do it again today so I'm off to :sex:!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

 Good luck! Hoping we see more BFPs as the month goes on.


----------



## StarlitHome

MommyWishes4 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> what pregnancy calculator? :)
> 
> This one: Live Pregnancy Test
> It's the one I've used before... I'm just doing it for fun of course :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh! Mine say's 52%!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I got 57% even though I told it I had a positive pregnancy test!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I got a 38 % - though I just O'ed on the 6th and said I had no symptoms or anything.Click to expand...

Like I said, I'm not reading anything into it since all pregnancy calculators are different!!

3dpo today... Trying not to SS...

GL, Sofiekirsten! :dust:!!


----------



## sianyld

Hey ladies,

how is every1? FF confirmed ov for me this mornin, I am now 3DPO! onto another waiting game now! the soy def helped my cycle as last month i ov'd at CD50 and this cycle i Ov'ed at CD21! DEF worth trying if u have ovulation issues!...good luck every1!

Sofie- keep up the :sex: hun, those OPK's are super dark xxx


----------



## sarahbb

Count me in.


----------



## kelzyboo

Still no sign of AF yet, usually she would have got me last night/this morning!!
If she stays away until tomorrow i think i will test.

Can't say i have any symptoms really apart from v sore bbs and frequent trips to the bathroom lol Truth is i don't feel very well at all, like i'm coming down with something, i feel sick and generally unwell. also v tired!! Wondering if that could be a symptom??

FX'd the :witch: stays away and i get my BFP in the next few days xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Well today Adam took me to his friends farm to go shooting!

I loved it, it was such a rush....

Didn't shoot any wild rabbits or anything just used tree's as targets with a rifle!

Will upload some pictures soon.

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

how cool hope u relieved some stress while u were out there. i like shooting to but havnt done it in a while now. my dad used to take me out shooting from when i was 6 yrs old and loved it ...no shooting animals though i dont lke that


----------



## inkdchick

Oh yes please i have 5 -7 days to go before i can test but dont think i will hold off that long as this soy is giving me some realy strong signs that something has really happened this month and i want to know NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sma1588

u can hold out!!!!!!!!!!!!! u never know u might just get that strong bfp if u wait just a few more days... good luck hun i hope u get ure bfp


----------



## DaretoDream

May i join you lovely ladies? this is our 4th cycle, and ttc #1.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Dh and I caught a cold yesterday, so I'm hoping that I already O'ed because with all of our sneezing and such, I don't think we'll be doing much BD action in the next few days!

Shooting sounds fun, Sofie! I always wanted to learn how to shoot. I only was able to get my hands on a BB gun rifle for a day, but I'd like to further it.


----------



## MommyV

MommyWishes4 welcome and gl hopefully u o'd and caught that little eggy

Sofie shooting sounds like fun. I've shot at a target with a bb gun but that's it. It was kind of fun.

Kelzyboo your symptoms or lack there of sound good with both of my bfp's I basically had no symptoms. Can't wait to see the results of your test.

inkdchick try to wait as long as u can. seeing that dark bfp will be so much better than seeing a faint indecipherable line or no line at all. I look forward to your update in the next couple of days.

asfm- still waiting to o so not very exciting. went to a corn maze with the kids this weekend it was lots of fun we have been enjoying the beautiful sunny days because before this we had like 4 or 5 days straight of raining and darkness. btw not temping or opking or anything this month just going to chill for the next two months and see what happens


----------



## Sarahrhaney

BFN. :( I'm pretty sure I ov 9 days late, and we didn't bd close to it. Maybe next month.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

Here are some pictures from when me and DH went shooting :)

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3218.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3170.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3168.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3165.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3163.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3160.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3158.jpg


----------



## sma1588

well hello, cant say good morning cuz im about to go to bed. its almost midnight here, anyways looks like u had fun while u were out...probly taking ure mind off things


----------



## kelzyboo

Great pics Sofie looks like you had a brilliant time!!!

Hope you dont mind me asking a quick question, does anyone think
a CBdigi would work today? AF is only 1 day late, had a bit of spotting once yesterday (only 2 tiny dots, barely there) sorry TMI lol

The witch stayed away last night and as of 5mins ago there was nothing at all, so i'm thinking of getting a CBdigi and testing later today (don't keep tests in the house as i am a POAS addict lol)

Trying not to get my hopes up because i don't want the dissappointment but its hard not to isn't it? Also i had awful pelvic pains last night, like a burning sensation on my pelvic bone, i had very severe SPD in my last pregnancy and the pains were all too familiar. I will deffinately get it again as there is damage to my pelvis from LO's birth but i'm trying not to read to much into it, could be the evil witch tricking me!!

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## silverbell

silverbell said:


> Oooh, could I please be added to your list of October BFP Hopefuls?
> 
> I'm due AF on 9 October and will be testing then if no signs of her. Would be particularly amazing if it was a :bfp: as it will be 5 years to the day that DH proposed to me. :cloud9:

Unfortunately a :bfn: for me and AF arrived today. Onto next month. I hope all you ladies have better luck and good luck to you all x


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Silverbell and buckets of :dust: for next cycle xx


----------



## rducky

Well Ladies, unfortunately I'm out for this month. We were on our honeymoon for 2 weeks and AF arrived just a few hours after we got home from the airport :nope:

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

Just finally O'd! Just waiting for FF to confirm. :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Deffinately a little pinkish now, think i'm out for this month. Gutted really feel like i don't want to try anymore, every month ends in tears i hate it. very low at the moment. gl to everyone xx


----------



## honeybee28

sorry to hear that kelzyboo. have you been trying long?Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nice pics sophie! I keep thinking the wheel is on the wrong side of the car though! lol


----------



## DolceBella

Silverbell and kelzyboo... I'm sorry the witch got you..:hugs:

Well, it looks like I finally ovulated for the first time!! I'm hoping for a "pregnant while breastfeeding" BFP on 19th Oct! FX'd!!!


----------



## Gwizz

I got my :bfp: girls :) Due end of June :happydance:

:dust: to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations gwizz


----------



## mommyof2peas

mamadonna said:


> congratulations gwizz

GRATS! H&H 9 months hon:happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Congrats Gwizz!

Just had my Tara Medium reading back and my lucky date is 8th November 2010...

BFP??? You never know!

Much Love

x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Please put me down for an angel hun it turned into a chemical today So the progesterone did not work this time around, hopefully next time it works


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ruskiegirl said:


> Please put me down for an angel hun it turned into a chemical today So the progesterone did not work this time around, hopefully next time it works

I'm so sorry hon. :cry: :hug:


----------



## sequeena

Ruskiegirl said:


> Please put me down for an angel hun it turned into a chemical today So the progesterone did not work this time around, hopefully next time it works

Not again :cry: I am so sorry xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks honeybee i've been trying for 6months now, doesn't really sound long when i see it written like that but it feels longer i can tell you. I think i feel worse because i never expected it to take this long, i concieved DD within 3 months of only half trying (i didn't even track ovulation!) so i guess i was arrogant and impatient and expected it to be as easy as it was then! I will be ok, on to next cycle it is lol

Congrats on your BFP gwizz, h&h 9months xx


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: sorry for your loss ruskiegirl xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations gwizz!!! :)


----------



## DolceBella

I'm sorry for your loss ruskiegirl :(


----------



## honeybee28

congrats gwizz.
so sorry ruskiegirl.

Kelzyboo I know what you mean. We've been trying for 11 months now, and it's felt like forever pretty much the whole time!! fx it happens for us all soon.xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Christina Marie: Found out today I'm pregnant

23 minutes ago via Facebook for iPhone · Comment · Like

That is something I didn't want to see!!

Couldn't be anymore upset!


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> Christina Marie: Found out today I'm pregnant
> 
> 23 minutes ago via Facebook for iPhone · Comment · Like
> 
> That is something I didn't want to see!!
> 
> Couldn't be anymore upset!

:hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well ladies,

Another one has just announced their pregnancy aswell.

So thats it for me on TTC I am having a break.

Just taken my pill I am about 2dpo and I couldn't care less.#

Good Night and God Bless

x


----------



## bethenasia

Sofiekirsten said:


> Christina Marie: Found out today I'm pregnant
> 
> 23 minutes ago via Facebook for iPhone · Comment · Like
> 
> That is something I didn't want to see!!
> 
> Couldn't be anymore upset!


I know how you feel. I had a FB friend say she was "tired after doing any little thing" and having heartburn every time she ate. Those things plus a couple of other comments, I knew she was about to announce that she was expecting, hardly a month after getting married and starting to TTC. 

I was right, but luckily, my husband found out before her public announcement and told me. I haven't been back on FB since the night before he told me, a month and a half ago. I can't bear to see it in writing.

So :hugs: your way. Sometimes technology can suck.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> Another one has just announced their pregnancy aswell.
> 
> So thats it for me on TTC I am having a break.
> 
> Just taken my pill I am about 2dpo and I couldn't care less.#
> 
> Good Night and God Bless
> 
> x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firerabbit666

Test day for me and I got a :bfn:, just waiting on the :witch: now.
Congratulations to everyone with :bfp: and Good luck to the rest of the testers.
:dust:


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: 11 months is a long time honeybee, feel kinda silly for moaning about 6 months with the length of time some of you ladies have been going through it, sorry if i offended anyone just one of those days if you know what i mean!!

I know i shouldn't complain, my lovely sis tried for 16 months and ended with mc and has been ttc again ever since and thats 10 months ago and shes 5 years younger than me. I am not as insensivtive as i seemed i never complain to her, it's just an awfully heartbreaking journey and i never appriciated that before as i fell pregnant so quickly with DD. I didn't realise how hard it can be to concieve.

:hugs: Sofie ignore those comments on FB, it will happen for you fx'd you get your :bfp: very soon xx


----------



## Gwizz

So sorry ruskiegirl xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Nivy7272

:bfp: today (10-12-10)! :cloud9: 

Here is 

:dust:

to all of you!!


----------



## Gwizz

Yay Congrats Nivy7272!!! See you in June Buds! :D

:wohoo:


----------



## msdizzydolore

Nivy7272 said:


> :bfp: today (10-12-10)! :cloud9:
> 
> Here is
> 
> :dust:
> 
> to all of you!!

Aww yeah aww yeah :happydance:

CONGRATS!!!!! Wooo hooo!!!!!
:dust: for a H&H9M


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Nivy yeah another bfp this thread is really starting to pile up the bfp's and we aren't even 1/2 way through Oct!!


----------



## waiting4stork

Lots of bfps :D hope I can join you next week.
In the 2ww, AF is due Friday trying not to SS but think I had implantation pains and cant help noticing that I am really really tired past week. GL everyone xxxx


----------



## LolaAnn

yay congrats!! I've been so tired but still no sign of AF or anything, and my hormones are obviously up to something as I've started breaking out on my chin again :S


----------



## squeal

LolaAnn said:


> yay congrats!! I've been so tired but still no sign of AF or anything, and my hormones are obviously up to something as I've started breaking out on my chin again :S

I always get a big spot, normally on my chin before AF. I got a big spot last month, so I am the opposite and hoping that spots stay away!

I am now testing tomorrow :) 11DPO.


----------



## sma1588

wow lots of bfps this month...i just dont think its going to happen for me this month im on d 55 again because i was told spotting doesnt count as a new cycle so i just figure if i start the first day of nov. then if all goes well i should be due right around my own b day. yay!!! hopefully the first round of clomid is going to work


----------



## pink80

Congrats ladies who have their :bfp:s - H&H 9 Months

I'm currently 11dpo - don't have any symptoms to tell you about really - don't know when to test or just to wait and see if the :witch: shows her ugly face

love & :dust:
xx


----------



## MommyV

your chart looks good pink. hang in there a couple more days and if your temp is still up then go ahead and take a test. Gl and babydust to u.


----------



## honeybee28

kelzyboo said:


> :hugs: 11 months is a long time honeybee, feel kinda silly for moaning about 6 months with the length of time some of you ladies have been going through it, sorry if i offended anyone just one of those days if you know what i mean!!
> 
> I know i shouldn't complain, my lovely sis tried for 16 months and ended with mc and has been ttc again ever since and thats 10 months ago and shes 5 years younger than me. I am not as insensivtive as i seemed i never complain to her, it's just an awfully heartbreaking journey and i never appriciated that before as i fell pregnant so quickly with DD. I didn't realise how hard it can be to concieve.
> 
> :hugs: Sofie ignore those comments on FB, it will happen for you fx'd you get your :bfp: very soon xx

You shouldn't feel silly at all, anything over a month feels like a long time when you want something this badly.
oh wow, i feel for your sister too. really hope it happens for them soon too.xxx


----------



## wilkrita87

Sorry for the lack of update. I got my BFP on September 29th! Still hoping and praying for everyone else though!!! Keep me posted.


----------



## squeal

Congratulations! :)


----------



## wilkrita87

squeal said:


> Congratulations! :)

Thanks! I've just so busy and haven't posted since my extremely faint test. but yay!


----------



## inkdchick

wohoo congratulations hun xx
i have 5 more days to wait but hoping to join ya


----------



## mamadonna

good luck inkdchick


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you hun , all day and tonight more i feel like my body has been taken over so i really hope that this is it coz i feel so knackered my eyes are closing all the time bit am waiting til they really shut and them feel my way to turning of this laptop lol, am testing at weekend so fingers crossed. Thanks hun xx


----------



## mamadonna

i bet you wish the weekend was here x


----------



## inkdchick

yeah i do but why rush a neg test !, they are always neg for me but im hoping the soy will have turned things the right way for me this time i certainly feel a lot different this cycle to any other and this dizzyness is awful by the way wouldnt wish it on anyone, am going to try and sleep now coz with dizzy and tiredness its not a good combo good luck to you too hun will be posting tomorows temp on soy natures clomid thread tomorow so hopefuly its gone up again, am so cold in the day and i wake up sweating! work that out, i will speak to you tomorrow hun nite xx


----------



## inkdchick

see i cant spell now either lol sooo tireddd x


----------



## mamadonna

nite hun take care and this all sounds very promising xx


----------



## StarlitHome

GL, inkdchick! FX'd and :dust:!!!

I'm less tired today - woohoo! Yesterday, especially in the afternoon, it felt like I couldn't keep my eyes open or move...
Still got the fluttery, stretchy feeling and a "nervous" feeling higher up. And tender boobs!


----------



## Emma051980

i'm out.... witch got me this afternoon :(
so much for jenny renny!!!


----------



## rosie5637

i'm out this month :(

the witch arrived in the night, 3 days late.

can't say i'm suprised, i just knew it hadn't worked. :nope:


----------



## calebaby

Hi Ladies, I stumbled upon this thread as I am trying to refrain from testing until Friday! If you don't mind, I'd love to join the group and hopefully get a BFP as I see a few have already gotten this month!!! :flower: I'm on cycle #9 after an HSG in Feb and have one tube.... so a little more work for me. If we're not successful this year (please let me be wrong), then we're gonna start IF treatments in 2011. But like so many other women on here, I'm hoping for a BFP this Friday or by the end of the year!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting4stork

Welcome calebaby x
sorry for those who have been got by the witch and :D to the bfps
Is AF due on friday for anyone? (regular 28-30 day cycles) xx


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, how is every1 today/tonight?
im feeling really down, i keep finding out more ppl r pregnant and its killin me.
im going to email my gyn now and ask for some more provera and get started on a new cycle then when my clomid comes i will wait till the next cycle


----------



## honeybee28

sma1588 - I hope you dont mind me asking, was just looking at your siggy, what happens to you in 3 years time? Hope you feel better soon hun.xx


----------



## sma1588

im having a hystorectomy(sp?) because of all my pain and they cant figure out whats causing it but its pain all day every day in my uterus and overies. they have found dark spots in the uteus but not to sure whats going on. so if i have 2 kids by the time my gyn retires then he will do it for me then


----------



## StarlitHome

Good morning ladies, having such a slow morning. Sleeeepy...
And :hugs: to Sma, my fingers are crossed for you too hon.


----------



## sma1588

thanks hun..........it would just b nice to know whats going on ya know? 
ive taken 5 cheap test and nothing yet even before and after my spoting time and they were all negative so im at a complete loss


----------



## sequeena

Hello lovelies... how are we?


----------



## StarlitHome

sma1588 said:


> thanks hun..........it would just b nice to know whats going on ya know?
> ive taken 5 cheap test and nothing yet even before and after my spoting time and they were all negative so im at a complete loss

:hugs: fingers crossed everything gets sorted out.

I'm feeling pretty good today - yesterday my mood was kind of low but today it's much better. 
BBs are a bit sore still, still have that "nervous" feeling in my stomach (best I can describe it, like a cross between being nervous about something and the precursor to heartburn!).


----------



## MommyV

I know how you feel Shanna. I keep looking at the pg tests section of this forum. I feel so happy to see people's bfp's but then I think about how I wish it was me. Although I do have 2 children already whom I am very thankful for. I will be praying extra hard for you to get that bfp very soon. Maybe just go ahead and take the provera get af started shed the old nasty lining take that clomid get a nice strong o and then a bfp.


----------



## sma1588

thats the same thing i do and dont know y i do it. i would love for the extra prayers anything would help....i was thing the same thing about the provera, i have 4 left so i might just start those tonight then hope i can get more in a few days then clomid the next round...that sounds like the best plan


----------



## MommyV

sounds good Shanna I think that your current cycle is pretty worn out. It's time to start a new cycle with the clomid. I'm also so sorry that you're in such a time crunch and will need to have a hysterectomy. Are you sure that there isn't anything else that can be done that will preserve your fertility? Maybe get a second opinion if you haven't already.


----------



## DaretoDream

hi ladies... i still haven't been added to the front page...


----------



## calebaby

thanks waiting4stork. I was hoping to be a 28 day cycle (actually not get AF!!!!), but I just started spotting earlier so this turned into my shortest cycle yet, 25 days. Wasn't really expecting it this soon but hopefully it gives me another chance to OV before the end of the month. I guess I will be a November tester!!!


----------



## sma1588

ya i think its pretty worn out to this way i can start fresh and cleaned out. as far as the 2nd opinion, ive already had many different gyns look into it with no anwsers and even the RE told me she doesnt know what to do. i never had this untill i went on BC so i think that had something to do with it but im not sure. i wish we could figure this out to buy us some time but i cant, also my gyn that will do the hyst. said that if it is abnomiosis (like endo) then being prego should help with the pain so we will see if it does.


----------



## StarlitHome

Oooh weird sensation in my lower abdomen! Different than the fluttery feeling I had earlier, this is a "bigger" feeling. 

O.O

:shrug:


----------



## mommyof2peas

DaretoDream said:


> hi ladies... i still haven't been added to the front page...

Sorry hon, Sofie is on a much needed break from TTC. The stress is just getting to be alot for her. It doesnt look like she has updated the front page in a long while


----------



## 1hopefull

get to test tomorrow!!!! but i have cramps and PMS :( hopefully, i'll get surprised

:af::af::af::af:

good luck to all waiting to test

:yipee: for all the :bfp:
:hugs: for all the :bfn:


----------



## azuak

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, stupid witch showed her ugly self, so gutted, i was sure this was my month as i had what looked to be implantation spotting @6 & 7 dpo which has never happened before but af got me and 1 day early to boot.


----------



## Mooks

Hi all, am i too late to join in? AF due 27th Oct

Good luck to all!!


----------



## msdizzydolore

Congrats to all the :bfp: 's and sorry to all those who are out this month.

*sighs*

I'm supposed to get AF this Sunday...I've been praying like crazy this is my only attempt to be successful because I can't go through this again. I tested this morning and it was negative...but I knew it would be...I'm only 11dpiui.


----------



## DaretoDream

mommyof2peas said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies... i still haven't been added to the front page...
> 
> Sorry hon, Sofie is on a much needed break from TTC. The stress is just getting to be alot for her. It doesnt look like she has updated the front page in a long whileClick to expand...

Thats ok, thanks for at least acknowledging me! i said hi a while ago and no one responded to me at all.


----------



## mommyof2peas

DaretoDream said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies... i still haven't been added to the front page...
> 
> Sorry hon, Sofie is on a much needed break from TTC. The stress is just getting to be alot for her. It doesnt look like she has updated the front page in a long whileClick to expand...
> 
> Thats ok, thanks for at least acknowledging me! i said hi a while ago and no one responded to me at all.Click to expand...

SORRY! I've already moved to 1st tri, I just come and check in from time to time. Just make sure to shout loud and the great ladies will talk to you , Honest :) Welcome again, just jump right in:happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mooks said:


> Hi all, am i too late to join in? AF due 27th Oct
> 
> Good luck to all!!

Your still on October!! Welcome! I know that sofie wanted to continue on the thread even after October. So welcome to the family!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well I am back really sorry for not letting everybody know.

Got rather upset a couple of days ago but decided not to take my pill so I am on 5dpo at the moment and hoping for my BFP!

Wow look at all the :bfp:'s we have had!

And to all the people who have had the :witch: arrive or got a :bfn: I am carrying this thread on until everyone gets their :bfp:!!

Ok so I really need to update this thread!

Sorry to all those who have just joined us I will acknowledge you once I have updated everything.

I am also going to be taking off the weekly competitions purely because I am not on here as much as I used to be.....Sorry to disappoint you ladies but I don't think it's fair if I don't give the competition my full attension.

Will update the first page ASAP!

Much Love

x


----------



## honeybee28

hope you're ok sofie :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Welcome back sofie! We missed you :hug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

honeybee28 said:


> hope you're ok sofie :hugs:

Hey Hun!

I am fantastic thank you! 

Feeling much better now...how are you?

Ok so I have updated the first page appologies to everyone for being absent.

Here are our newbies! (Not so newbie anymore lol)


nlz2468

briggle

sarahbb

DaretoDream

DolceBella

calebaby

Mooks

If I have missed you out please let me know!

Also I am so happy to announce that October BFP Hopefuls has got 10 BFPS!!

Congratulations to all with BFP's and for everyone who hasn't I will be keeping this thread going even after October!

I am on 5dpo, nothing to report and I am trying not to SS this month (trying being the operative word!)

Much Love

x


----------



## BFPwannabe

Hello Sofie and all you TTC girlies! I was hoping I could be added to your October BFP Hopefuls list! AF is due on approx Oct 25. I am 4dpo today. Thanks so much and good luck to everyone Super Sticky :dust: to all!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

BFPwannabe said:


> Hello Sofie and all you TTC girlies! I was hoping I could be added to your October BFP Hopefuls list! AF is due on approx Oct 25. I am 4dpo today. Thanks so much and good luck to everyone Super Sticky :dust: to all!!


Hey Hun!

Welcome to BFP Hopefuls!

I have added you to our lovely ladies!

I am due around then aswell :)

Much Love

x


----------



## honeybee28

Im ok thanks, cd 6, ages til ov. all a bit boring here really!!xxx


----------



## sma1588

well hello sofie, glad to hear you doing better and i hope things stay good for you. 

as for my self im a little messed up and trying to get things back togather so for this month i will be out


----------



## waiting4stork

Welcome back sofie xx
I certainly know what you mean about TRYING not to ss, not so easy :(. AF due tomorrow, holding out to POAS, how much is tiredness a symptom? anyone know? been really tired past week and half and think I could have had implantation pains last week, fingers crossed for everyone. Would be fab this month, just in time to tell family for xmas and I can get OH little boy 'to my big brother' card for xmas xxx :D:D


----------



## Gwizz

:dust:


----------



## MommyV

Hi Sofie happy to have you back on. I totally understand needing a break from the forums but it's good to have you back you're the backbone of our group.

Dare to dream welcome and gl with your bfp this cycle. 

Shanna can't wait to see you get that bfp very soon. I had a feeling that you had probably already checked out all avenues it just breaks my heart. Maybe a first pg will help this to get better and you'll be able to have another quickly. 

Afm-I think my body is getting ready to o. I'm not really tracking but have been doing this for 5 years so I just kind of know when it's getting close. Should definately be in the next 5 days but I think possibly sooner. Oh well I'll just have to get to bding and hope that we catch the eggy this month.

waiting4stork with both of my pregnancies tiredness was one of my first symptoms and lasted all the way until my 2nd tri. That sounds really promising and congrats to u for holding out so long to test. I always test early and end up so dissappointed even though I didn't have an early bfp with either of my other 2. Babydust.


----------



## sma1588

yes i have looked at every option and i think this is the best one. hopefully the first round of clomid works. i was also thinking we will probly ttc again like 3 to 4 months after the first is born so there about a year apart. i know it sounds crazy but i hope i have twins (eventhoguh i have none in my fam) so i dont have to do the 3 months inbetween. i had a dream i was prego the night before last and it was weird because my tummy was so tiny and i dont have a tiny tummy now. im actually looking foward to loosing more weight after being prego...


im glad things r going good for you and hope it turns out great at the end of you cycle


----------



## MommyWishes4

sma1588 said:


> ya i think its pretty worn out to this way i can start fresh and cleaned out. as far as the 2nd opinion, ive already had many different gyns look into it with no anwsers and even the RE told me she doesnt know what to do. i never had this untill i went on BC so i think that had something to do with it but im not sure. i wish we could figure this out to buy us some time but i cant, also my gyn that will do the hyst. said that if it is abnomiosis (like endo) then being prego should help with the pain so we will see if it does.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I feel for you - I had to get three "second" opinions - and I hated hearing the same news from every doctor. I even went to one of the most prestigious obgyn's in the world because my doctor thought my case was so rare that he wanted to double check everything. That doctor gave me five extra years for children, which made me LOVE him, but he still said it's definite that I should have a hysterectomy almost the day I turn 30. I'm very lucky - the rest of the doctors said to have all my kids by 22-25. Anyway...:hugs:

As for me and this month, I'm not feeling it. I have no symptoms at all and don't feel different or anything, so I think I'm out. I have 6 more days until AF is supposed to show, and I'm pretty sure I'll be seeing her. :sad1:

Last night one of my friends (who just had a baby a month ago) said five of her close friends told her they were pregnant over the last month. She said babies come in threes, so which one of her friends will be next? I was practically jumping up and down, yelling to my computer ME ME ME, let it be ME! Instead, I just X'ed out of the window and felt a bit discouraged.


----------



## honeybee28

sma1588 said:


> im having a hystorectomy(sp?) because of all my pain and they cant figure out whats causing it but its pain all day every day in my uterus and overies. they have found dark spots in the uteus but not to sure whats going on. so if i have 2 kids by the time my gyn retires then he will do it for me then

omg hun :hugs: pain every day? that's terrible. hope you're coping ok?Xxx


----------



## sma1588

yes hun, pain every day i dont know how to explain it other than like af cramps or like i have a knife or letter opener being twisted in my lower abs (like in my lady bits)
it hurts soooo bad somedays that i just have to cross my legs very tight and suck it up for a min. nothing has seemed to help either so i dont know what else to try... i also have back pain most of the month so i think im going to be pretty much prepaired for labor lol i already deal with cramps and stuff so .......just times that by a few and i will be good to go.


----------



## StarlitHome

:hugs: for sma :hugs:


----------



## MommyV

Mommywishes4 I totally feel for you and hope and pray that you get your bfp very soon also. You never know you could def still be pg. I had basically no symtoms with both of mine your not out until af shows hang in there hun

Shanna :hug: that is definately a positive way to see things that your pain will prepare u for labor that good that you can still see the positive in your situation 

You ladies are all so wonderful and I am really glad that I found these boards and am able to share these moments with you.:flower::kiss:


----------



## MommyWishes4

MommyV said:
 

> Mommywishes4 I totally feel for you and hope and pray that you get your bfp very soon also. You never know you could def still be pg. I had basically no symtoms with both of mine your not out until af shows hang in there hun

 Thanks! I've managed to go through this whole cycle being fine and pretty stress free when it came to TTC. But now that there's less than a week to go, I'm getting antsy. My mother kept pushing me to test, but I really don't want to see a negative for the fourth month in a row. I think I'll pick up a few tests tomorrow since I'm down to my pack of digitals, and do my best to not test unless I'm actually late for AF.


----------



## Mooks

Hi ladies, how are we all today? I am symptonm spotting like crazy..... another week and a half until AF is due... aggghhh it's going to be the longest week ever!

xxx


----------



## Mooks

Oh and please could someone tell me how to create a signature, i'm a bit jealous of all yours!:winkwink:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Mooks,

Is it the BFP hopefuls signiture you want?

Much Love

x


----------



## kit603

Hi ladies, is it alright if I pop in here too? :)

My partner and I have been TTC for a little over a year now and we're feeling really positive about this cycle - testing on 23rd Oct if no AF.... I have PCOS and this is my second cycle of Clomid. I got my first positive OPK this cycle and Fertilityfriend.com detected a first ovulation with my temps aswell so i'm really hoping this could be the cycle for us! 

Can't stand the waiting.... doing some serious symtom spotting too :( At the minute my boobs are SOOOO sore and they don't usually get like this for AF, so fingers XD!


----------



## squeal

kit603 said:


> Hi ladies, is it alright if I pop in here too? :)
> 
> My partner and I have been TTC for a little over a year now and we're feeling really positive about this cycle - testing on 23rd Oct if no AF.... I have PCOS and this is my second cycle of Clomid. I got my first positive OPK this cycle and Fertilityfriend.com detected a first ovulation with my temps aswell so i'm really hoping this could be the cycle for us!
> 
> Can't stand the waiting.... doing some serious symtom spotting too :( At the minute my boobs are SOOOO sore and they don't usually get like this for AF, so fingers XD!

GL Kit, wishing you all the best! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

kit603 said:


> Hi ladies, is it alright if I pop in here too? :)
> 
> My partner and I have been TTC for a little over a year now and we're feeling really positive about this cycle - testing on 23rd Oct if no AF.... I have PCOS and this is my second cycle of Clomid. I got my first positive OPK this cycle and Fertilityfriend.com detected a first ovulation with my temps aswell so i'm really hoping this could be the cycle for us!
> 
> Can't stand the waiting.... doing some serious symtom spotting too :( At the minute my boobs are SOOOO sore and they don't usually get like this for AF, so fingers XD!

Hey Hun,

Welcome to BFP Hopefuls!

Wishing you the best of luck in your journey to TTC

Much Love

x


----------



## waiting4stork

hello ladies af due today no sign yet and no pains :) i always get af pains had my mind taken off it a bit today because new phone delivered and been doing some bakin been trying to keep my mind busy and so far its workin :) :) had symptoms such as tiredness sore bbs thirsty all time think i had implantation pains, hope i can join the bfps this month i going to try not test till tuesday, i do have the power, i do i do.but we shall see good luck ladies xx


----------



## Mooks

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hey Mooks,
> 
> Is it the BFP hopefuls signiture you want?
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Yes please! :happydance:


----------



## kit603

waiting4stork said:


> hello ladies af due today no sign yet and no pains :) i always get af pains had my mind taken off it a bit today because new phone delivered and been doing some bakin been trying to keep my mind busy and so far its workin :) :) had symptoms such as tiredness sore bbs thirsty all time think i had implantation pains, hope i can join the bfps this month i going to try not test till tuesday, i do have the power, i do i do.but we shall see good luck ladies xx

Good luck! Sending lots of BFP vibes your way!

You have a lot of willpower if you manage to hold out testing for so long...i'm not due to test till 23rd ish and i'm already struggling to wait even though I know it'll just be a BFN at the min anyway! Definite POAS Addict here!


----------



## MommyV

waiting4stork said:


> hello ladies af due today no sign yet and no pains :) i always get af pains had my mind taken off it a bit today because new phone delivered and been doing some bakin been trying to keep my mind busy and so far its workin :) :) had symptoms such as tiredness sore bbs thirsty all time think i had implantation pains, hope i can join the bfps this month i going to try not test till tuesday, i do have the power, i do i do.but we shall see good luck ladies xx


I'll be praying for your bfp. I can't wait to see your test. You have such good willpower your due for af today and not going to test for several more days. You should get a good dark bfp if af doesn't show.


----------



## BFPwannabe

sma1588 said:


> yes hun, pain every day i dont know how to explain it other than like af cramps or like i have a knife or letter opener being twisted in my lower abs (like in my lady bits)
> it hurts soooo bad somedays that i just have to cross my legs very tight and suck it up for a min. nothing has seemed to help either so i dont know what else to try... i also have back pain most of the month so i think im going to be pretty much prepaired for labor lol i already deal with cramps and stuff so .......just times that by a few and i will be good to go.

Hey hun, Have you gotten them to perform a laproscopy yet? My friend was is the same boat, constant pain all day everyday and unable to conceive, they did tons of tests and coudln't find anything they just kept giving her stronger pain killers. Finally she switched doctors and they got her in for a laproscopy and discovered she had really bad endometriosis even though all of her tests came back normal and there wasn't really any other indication.
I hope that might help a little. Doctors tend to be assholes so you have to push for it to be done, as I am sure you might already know. Tons of good luck to you and :dust: I wish you the best!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Mooks,

So this is how you do your signiture

Click on the link User CP at the top of your page.

On the left hand side is a link called edit signiture,

Click in the text box and copy and paste this 

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7589/bfphopefuls.jpg[/IMG

Where it says [IMG at the end you need to add ] 

If you want it centered click on the centre button below the fonts

Much Love

x[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Dagde10

Just checking if my signature works x


----------



## waiting4stork

ok i dont want to test yet but neeeed to tell someone y i hv my hopes up.
Didnt really try this month but bd on all right days without noticing:) i am so tired n dnt feel i have the energy to do anything got sore bbs im freezin then boiling but dont know if that is a symptom does anyone, just FEEL it if that makes sense really thirsty drinkin loads but stil dry mouth af due today but no signs yay. Oh please let it be the bfp month for me and many other ladies. Sorry for the rambling post just had to list symptoms and dnt want to go on to oh because if it is our month i want to tell him on our anniversary next month x gl and babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## honeybee28

BFPwannabe said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> yes hun, pain every day i dont know how to explain it other than like af cramps or like i have a knife or letter opener being twisted in my lower abs (like in my lady bits)
> it hurts soooo bad somedays that i just have to cross my legs very tight and suck it up for a min. nothing has seemed to help either so i dont know what else to try... i also have back pain most of the month so i think im going to be pretty much prepaired for labor lol i already deal with cramps and stuff so .......just times that by a few and i will be good to go.
> 
> Hey hun, Have you gotten them to perform a laproscopy yet? My friend was is the same boat, constant pain all day everyday and unable to conceive, they did tons of tests and coudln't find anything they just kept giving her stronger pain killers. Finally she switched doctors and they got her in for a laproscopy and discovered she had really bad endometriosis even though all of her tests came back normal and there wasn't really any other indication.
> I hope that might help a little. Doctors tend to be assholes so you have to push for it to be done, as I am sure you might already know. Tons of good luck to you and :dust: I wish you the best!!Click to expand...

god hun that sounds awful - hope they can find an answer for you :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

waiting4stork said:


> ok i dont want to test yet but neeeed to tell someone y i hv my hopes up.
> Didnt really try this month but bd on all right days without noticing:) i am so tired n dnt feel i have the energy to do anything got sore bbs im freezin then boiling but dont know if that is a symptom does anyone, just FEEL it if that makes sense really thirsty drinkin loads but stil dry mouth af due today but no signs yay. Oh please let it be the bfp month for me and many other ladies. Sorry for the rambling post just had to list symptoms and dnt want to go on to oh because if it is our month i want to tell him on our anniversary next month x gl and babydust to everyone xxx


Aww Hun,

Really hope you get your :bfp: This month...So when you thinking of testing?

Tomorrow?

Much Love

x


----------



## waiting4stork

af has been a couple of days late before but no more than that so going to try hold out til tuesday.TRY been the operative word, just really dnt wnt to see a bfn, seen too many xx thankyou

oh forgot to say needing toilet aswell x fx for bfp for all of us for 2010


----------



## waiting4stork

and i keep biting oh heads off :( then crying and goimg soft. Gl everyone, will be on here a lot this weekend need to keep my mind busy xx


----------



## StarlitHome

Good morning my lovely BFP Hopefuls!!

I'm 9dpo today in my first 2ww, and I've been queasy on and off starting (really badly) yesterday. My back is sore, my boobs are sore, and lately my hands have been falling asleep. I know that sounds weird and I wouldn't link it with symptom spotting except that I was telling my momma about it this morning and she said she always had that when she was pregnant! 

So... yeah. Getting a bit excited. :haha: 
Although the :sick: isn't so awesome. And as waiting4stork said, the mood swings are pretty bad too!


----------



## DaretoDream

5 dpo- 5 more days until i probably start testing.


----------



## MommyWishes4

I went out shopping today solely to get pregnancy tests. The moment I walked into my house, I did a big :dohh: . I had bought a bunch of stuff, but had completely forgotten about the tests! It was a big downer, since my husband and I share a car, which means unless it's in walking distance, there's only usually one day a week to go somewhere in the car during hours that the stores are open. 

Hopefully I can convince my DH to take me tomorrow, though he's having a big birthday party with a bunch of friends he hasn't seen in a while. Maybe I can drag him away for just a moment....I'd love to test soon "just so I can know" - there's no guilt in early testing on a dollar store test!!


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies!


I think I have my BFP! I am going to wait for my CB Digi's to arrive to hopefully see the actual word 'Pregnant' but here's today's test. I've also included some OPKs. My cramping has stopped though. When I went to bed last night I had cramping, and this morning there is nothing I can feel. I don't know whether to be worried or not.

StarlitHome your symptoms sound promising! GL x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0223.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0225.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sofiekirsten

OMG Squeal Congraulations Hun!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Our 11th BFP!

Sending lots of :dust: and wishing you a H&H 9 Months!

Much Love

x


----------



## StarlitHome

squeal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> I think I have my BFP! I am going to wait for my CB Digi's to arrive to hopefully see the actual word 'Pregnant' but here's today's test. I've also included some OPKs. My cramping has stopped though. When I went to bed last night I had cramping, and this morning there is nothing I can feel. I don't know whether to be worried or not.
> 
> StarlitHome your symptoms sound promising! GL x

Aaaah yay! :dust:
And thanks - I will embrace all this discomfort I am feeling if it means that mean ol' witch will leave me alone and I'll get a sticky :baby: inside!! 
:dust:


----------



## waiting4stork

ooo looking good hun x congratulations x hope i csn join you soon x keep getting twinges like af pains but i keep tellin myselv its not af surely positive thinking can only help xxx


----------



## squeal

Sofiekirsten said:


> OMG Squeal Congraulations Hun!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Our 11th BFP!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: and wishing you a H&H 9 Months!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Thanks Sofie. My first VERY FAINT BFP was on Wednesday 13th and I've been waiting for the line to get darker as didn't know if it was real or not.



StarlitHome said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> I think I have my BFP! I am going to wait for my CB Digi's to arrive to hopefully see the actual word 'Pregnant' but here's today's test. I've also included some OPKs. My cramping has stopped though. When I went to bed last night I had cramping, and this morning there is nothing I can feel. I don't know whether to be worried or not.
> 
> StarlitHome your symptoms sound promising! GL x
> 
> Aaaah yay! :dust:
> And thanks - I will embrace all this discomfort I am feeling if it means that mean ol' witch will leave me alone and I'll get a sticky :baby: inside!!
> :dust:Click to expand...




waiting4stork said:


> ooo looking good hun x congratulations x hope i csn join you soon x keep getting twinges like af pains but i keep tellin myselv its not af surely positive thinking can only help xxx

Thank you! I've had AF cramps since 10DPO and they haven't stopped yet. I know I said they had gone this morning but they're back. So it's not a bad thing. I think it's just your uterus stretching etc.

Good Luck ladies! xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well I am going to confess somthing.

This morning I POAS an IC.

Now I think I saw the faintest of lines but I'm not sure.

I could start testing with a FRER so DH is going to go and get me some an I will test either tomorrow or Monday or if I can hold out Tuesday.

Probably Tuesday...I got some IC's to keep me going and some OPK's aswell.

Much Love

x


----------



## squeal

Good Luck Sofie!! You made this thread, you deserve to get your October BFP too, as do all the other ladies of course, but you know what I mean!! :D


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks hun, getting more and more difficult to move onto another cycle especially after 18 months...

I am [-o&lt; that I will get my :bfp: this month!

Much Love

x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Bfn click me as af.....
Just thought id let you know as from tonight.
Im leaving for for at least a month......Maybe two?I decided this last night.
im stopping bbt opks might keep the cbfm.
I really need some time out its bnb is very supportive but so fustrating especially when youve been ttc 21 months.Hopefully the next bfp ill see is mine.
You girlies have been great :cry: :hugs:


----------



## msdizzydolore

Congrats Squeal :happydance: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## squeal

Thank you.

My Digi's have arrived now. Depending on how concentrated my urine is when I pee in a cup in half an hour I will do the test so I will either have a nice picture to post or you will have to console my tears!! xx


----------



## msdizzydolore

Naahhhh we'll be crying out of excitement. It's positive, I truly believe it. I'm not testing today. I refuse.

I will wait until tomorrow until AF is* supposed* to arrive. *sighs*


----------



## DaretoDream

Looks positive to me hun!!!


babyhopes- i'm sorry and the very best of luck to you love.


----------



## squeal

msdizzydolore said:


> Naahhhh we'll be crying out of excitement. It's positive, I truly believe it. I'm not testing today. I refuse.
> 
> I will wait until tomorrow until AF is* supposed* to arrive. *sighs*

I hope it will be, it's just I know the CB Digi's aren't as sensitive so I don't want to waste one.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

ermm...

I have a positive OPK? :wacko:

Is this normal? I have never had this after I have ovulated?

Should I post a pic?

Much Love

x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh its common to have a surge b4 af x
only way to know is to test hpt
gd luck x


----------



## squeal

I just did my CB Digi and here's the results!

I can't beleive it! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0227.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sofiekirsten

squeal said:


> I just did my CB Digi and here's the results!
> 
> I can't beleive it! :D


Congratulations hun!!!

I love seeing the words! Makes it feel more real!

Much Love

x


----------



## squeal

Sofiekirsten said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> I just did my CB Digi and here's the results!
> 
> I can't beleive it! :D
> 
> 
> Congratulations hun!!!
> 
> I love seeing the words! Makes it feel more real!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...

It sure does, I feel better about announcing it in the BFP Announcement now and changing my ticker. Thanks for all the support ladies, this has been a great thread, and lucky too. I will be sticking around if that's okay :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Of course you can hun!

Will be a pleasure to have you sticking around.

How many DPO were you when you did your OPK's? or are they IC's?

I got another line on an OPK today a week after Ov just slightly confused, I have never had this before.

Much Love

x


----------



## squeal

Sofiekirsten said:


> Of course you can hun!
> 
> Will be a pleasure to have you sticking around.
> 
> How many DPO were you when you did your OPK's? or are they IC's?
> 
> I got another line on an OPK today a week after Ov just slightly confused, I have never had this before.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

That's a good sign! My OPKs were white as snow following O. I did a test at 11DPO and had that very faint line, I also did an OPK that day and it showed a line. The next day my test was a little darker at 12DPO, the OPK was lighter so I was a bit worried. I did an OPK at 13DPO and there was still a line, but didn't test, then did a test this morning at 14DPO and as you saw it was darker and then the CB today too. Hope that makes sense!

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

That makes perfect sense!

:) Not keeping my hopes up though because some people say you can get a surge near AF but it isn't due for another week.

Much Love

x


----------



## azuak

Congrats Squeal and all the other ladies who got their :bfp:, :hugs::hugs: to all the ladies who got :bfn: or the witch. i finally went to see a doctor yesterday (cd3) and she assured me everything looks normal but i have to go check on cd21 if its all working (am I ovulating), trying very hard to stay positive, it does not help that my entire family thinks I'm pregnant cause i've stopped drinking.:nope::growlmad:.
On to November cycle.


----------



## MommyWishes4

As much as I'm trying not to symptom spot, I'm starting to wonder...

I've been very nausous the last three days. Today I went to brush my teeth and I was gagging. Last night, while my DH was having a bunch of our friends over, I went to bed at 10:30, instead of my normal 2 - 3 AM. 

Maybe?


----------



## waiting4stork

:D :D lovely bfp well done xx
mummy wishes 4: I have been sooo tired lately really really tired n nt able to keep my eyes open hardly, when is your af due? mine was yeaterday and still no sign :D always get cramps day before had some twinges today bt they nt stayed n are mild compared to usual.
btw wt does 'IC' mean? xxx


----------



## waiting4stork

OWWWWWW !!!!! 
Got a stabbing pain in right side of my back really low down back bit above bum, realllly painful, it come from nowhere, NOT af pain i get tht in middle of back and stomach. Anyone any ideas? xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

hey hon these are mine....Maybe give you a little hope on what you are seeing On the left is HPT and the right is OPKs
 



Attached Files:







all 2.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sianyld

waiting4stork said:


> OWWWWWW !!!!!
> Got a stabbing pain in right side of my back really low down back bit above bum, realllly painful, it come from nowhere, NOT af pain i get tht in middle of back and stomach. Anyone any ideas? xxx

i've got severe backache worst i've eva had in the same area ur describing...im 9DPO got a super feint line on FRER today but not classing it as a bfp just yet xx


----------



## waiting4stork

ye it really bad, comes on in a sec stays then fades and then comes back, nothing to do with how i sat because i keep moving, although it does hurt more when i move.
Sorry what is FRER XX


----------



## sianyld

First response early result preg test u can start testin 6days before a missed period...im not sure hun to be honest i've been in agony since yest with the back pain but dont think its related to symptoms if that makes sense! where abouts ru with ur cycle days??x


----------



## waiting4stork

ok hun thanks, still not used to abbreviations lol :( af was due yesterday but no sign :D, but these arent af pians, its more like ciatica (SP?) pains, CD 31, normally have about 28 day cycles (ISH), wbu?
I know what you mean, we werent trying this month but bd on all right days without thinking and in 2ww I couldnt help but going back to ttc and bnb, been really really tired, mood swings, sensitive to smells think I has implantation pains, not sure if back pain nw is related was just picking brains really x I going to try hold out till tues to test x GL x


----------



## MommyWishes4

waiting4stork said:


> :D :D lovely bfp well done xx
> mummy wishes 4: I have been sooo tired lately really really tired n nt able to keep my eyes open hardly, when is your af due? mine was yeaterday and still no sign :D always get cramps day before had some twinges today bt they nt stayed n are mild compared to usual.
> btw wt does 'IC' mean? xxx


AF is due for a visit on Wednesday. I've done my best to not get my hopes up, haven't symptom spotted....but with only five days to go, it's hard not to wonder! 

Also, I noticed today that my stomach is bloated. Usually when AF is about two days away, it becomes bloated. It usually doesn't start this early though.


----------



## waiting4stork

fingers crossed for you hun, and everyone else. I know what you mean about no ss hun, i did so wel till couple of days before AF was due. 
Still no AF signs here :D I usualy get a few spots then in the week AF is due they clear up, but i have few spots hmmm, only appeared today and yesterday, hmmm different hormones? eg 'no af' hormones? :D :D ohh i am going crackers lol so, so far:
no af yet, she is never late, although only a day late at momento
sore bbs
sensitive to smells
thirsty all the time and mouth dry still
so so so tired neeeeeeed sleep
some strange stabbing in back (dont know if thats a symptom though)
and I 'feel' it
hmmmm opinions ladies plzzzzzz :D :D
I wont test till tuesday i wont i wont i wont
xxx babydust xx babydust xx babydust xxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

waiting4stork said:


> fingers crossed for you hun, and everyone else. I know what you mean about no ss hun, i did so wel till couple of days before AF was due.
> Still no AF signs here :D I usualy get a few spots then in the week AF is due they clear up, but i have few spots hmmm, only appeared today and yesterday, hmmm different hormones? eg 'no af' hormones? :D :D ohh i am going crackers lol so, so far:
> no af yet, she is never late, although only a day late at momento
> sore bbs
> sensitive to smells
> thirsty all the time and mouth dry still
> so so so tired neeeeeeed sleep
> some strange stabbing in back (dont know if thats a symptom though)
> and I 'feel' it
> hmmmm opinions ladies plzzzzzz :D :D
> I wont test till tuesday i wont i wont i wont
> xxx babydust xx babydust xx babydust xxx

FX!! That all sounds good. Like you, I'm doing my best to not test until AFTER AF is due...something I've yet to successfully accomplish! I really don't want to look at a BFN for the fourth month in a row though.


----------



## waiting4stork

i no wt u mean hun x been tryin for 20 cycles now x

ok well af gt me this morning :( :( out for this month x so thats it i goin all out for next cycle opk and preeseed and softcups we will gt tht bfp we will we will xx so dnt no wt the symptoms were x u work in a kitchen on a weekend and workin with food is makjng me gip :( sorry if tmi xx bless oh this morning didnt tell him af came but he saw me go to sanitary drawer said sorry chick gave me a hug and squeezd my hand, he has told me tht wd r goin to try really hard this mnth so i no hw much he wnts it nw bless him xx even if he does have his man scares sometimes xxx
so thts it all out this mnth any suggestions ladies xxx
sorry for long post xx


----------



## sianyld

sorry the :witch: got u hun.
ah bless ur man, they can have their definitite plus sides cant they. I think u have a good list going for next cycle hun Fx'd 4u that it'll be a lucky 1 xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Hun,

Sorry the witch got you.

I don't have advice for next cycle but stay on this thread with us because it will be carrying on for as long as I can make it carry on!

Much Love

x


----------



## waiting4stork

thankyou sofie xx


----------



## 1hopefull

well, :witch: came this morning after being late for 2 days. guess this wasn't our cycle, again.... :cry:
off to Clomid and IUI (first time doing AC).

baby dust to all
:dust: :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

you girls are making me all nervous that i'm not going to get that bfp this month. :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

We did it!

I am PREGNANT!!! Just Got out :bfp: on a frer...

Will post a pic in a minute

Much Love

x


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats!!!!


----------



## Brynden

I know I already said congrats on your journal, but I'm just so happy for you! Trying so long... you got my hopes up!! :)


----------



## sianyld

congrats sofie! awsome news! xx

i've been gettin faint lines at 9 and 10 DPO on FRER too just waiting for it too get darker!xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Its really weird I think I might be carrying twins?

I am only 8dpo??

weird, Thanks hun!

Much Love

x


----------



## sianyld

Mine still isnt that dark like urs at 10 DPO ... u never know hun maybe u have got 2 in there xx


----------



## azuak

Wow, congrats Sofie, thats wonderful news.:hugs:


----------



## squeal

Oh Sofie, that's such great news!! Congratulations!! So glad you will be joining me in first tri ... not that I have dared to move over there yet!! So chuffed for you.


----------



## waiting4stork

well done sofie did u do anything diff this cycle because u hv been ttc nearly as long as me xx
dare to dream u wil gt ur bfp everyone has their time xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks Ladies!

Well this month I used the OPK's and on the day of ovulation we had :sex: but I didn't know I was ovulating that day until I did an OPK 4 hours later....

Plus I sort of prayed that this would be our month.

And during the 2ww I tried to keep my mind off things like going to work with DH on Sundays and going shooting on Saturdays.

Squeal I am so scared! I have a history of chemicals and MC's so I will call my doctor to confirm after the date AF is due.

8dpo today 6 days to go before I call the doctors! Please stick little bean or beanies!

Much Love

x


----------



## waiting4stork

thankyou hopefully mre of us cn follow u nxt mnth . Goin all out this cycle.
No this IS goin to be a sticky bean hun it is it is xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks hun, really hope this one is going to be a sticky bean or beanies!

Just did another test 20 mins later than the first one...Just to make sure I wasn't dreaming and low and behold it is still positive! and its not even FMU.

Got a really weird feeling I am carrying twins!

Really hope all my lovely ladies can follow us!

But don't worry I will be carrying this thread on!

Much Love

x


----------



## squeal

I still have my collection of tests. Everytime I am upstairs I have to look because I still can't beleive it!! I will have to part with them at some point though.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

squeal said:


> I still have my collection of tests. Everytime I am upstairs I have to look because I still can't beleive it!! I will have to part with them at some point though.

Ahhh just realised we are only like a week apart!

When I have my pregnancy confirmed we have to be bump buddies!

Much Love

x


----------



## squeal

Sofiekirsten said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> I still have my collection of tests. Everytime I am upstairs I have to look because I still can't beleive it!! I will have to part with them at some point though.
> 
> Ahhh just realised we are only like a week apart!
> 
> When I have my pregnancy confirmed we have to be bump buddies!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...

That would be cool. I've just done a thread asking for a bump buddy! I see you're 20 too, I'm 21. I don't plan to get my pregnancy confirmed for a couple of weeks though, but would you still like to be buddies?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

squeal said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> I still have my collection of tests. Everytime I am upstairs I have to look because I still can't beleive it!! I will have to part with them at some point though.
> 
> Ahhh just realised we are only like a week apart!
> 
> When I have my pregnancy confirmed we have to be bump buddies!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> That would be cool. I've just done a thread asking for a bump buddy! I see you're 20 too, I'm 21. I don't plan to get my pregnancy confirmed for a couple of weeks though, but would you still like to be buddies?Click to expand...

Of course hun!

I am slightly unsure of what we are going to do...Dont know if we are going to confirm it until we have got past AF due date.

I love the fact that we got our BFP 3 months to the day of our wedding :)

Love it!


----------



## sma1588

omg sofie congrats, how did i miss that? 

to all the new bfp's big congrats, hopefully i will be joining you all soon


----------



## sma1588

o by the way happy birthday to all the october birthdays hope u all have had or will have a wonderful day!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Wow, so many BFPs! Congrats to all. I hope to join you soon!

This morning I woke up with some serious pain in my lower abdomen. It wasn't cramping, but like a twisting knife. I couldn't think of anything it could have been, so it worried me a bit. I finally took some tylenol and it went away after being present for about two hours. Hope it's not a bad sign. =/


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sma1588 said:


> omg sofie congrats, how did i miss that?
> 
> to all the new bfp's big congrats, hopefully i will be joining you all soon


Thanks hun...

Really excited but nervous at the same time :S

11 BFP's for BFP Hopfuls!

Much Love

x


----------



## honeybee28

Congrats Sofie - bet you're dead pleased, how long have you waited to see those two lines?!xx


----------



## waiting4stork

loads of bfps this month :) what did everyone do? Or am i just drinking different water to you xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sofiekirsten said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> omg sofie congrats, how did i miss that?
> 
> to all the new bfp's big congrats, hopefully i will be joining you all soon
> 
> 
> Thanks hun...
> 
> Really excited but nervous at the same time :S
> 
> 11 BFP's for BFP Hopfuls!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...


Grats sofie!!! Im so over the moon for you!!!:thumbup::baby: Now you can come say hello in first tri once in a while :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

18 months!

Feels like such a weight being lifted because we were starting to get worried.

Obviously I am still worried of having a chemical because I am only 8dpo or that I will not make 12 weeks but I have everything crossed.

Much Love

x


----------



## Brynden

Oh I hope your little bean sticks! You deserve it!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just realised I didn't post the picture...

So here is my frer.

Both of the pictures are of the same test just in different light.

Taken at 8dpo Oct 17th

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3248.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3246.jpg

Much Love

x


----------



## sma1588

waiting4stork said:


> loads of bfps this month :) what did everyone do? Or am i just drinking different water to you xx

i think i must of got the infertile water too every1 else on here and in person is getting prego and y i cant i?



so i added it all up last night with all the money we would have spent for 3 and a half years on protection to not get prego and it would have been about $2100....but we havnt been using any protection for 2 years thank god it saved us money haha but then again i probly spent that much or more on dr. visits and prescriptions ..its crazy to think how much we actually spend on this stuff


----------



## sma1588

i want mine too look like that!!!!!!!!!!!! i might just have to have u ladies look at it though because i probly wont believe it when it does come up like that. im so used to seing only the test line and nothing else


----------



## Gwizz

HUGE CONGRATS to everyone x


----------



## LolaAnn

yay yay yay yay sophie huge congrats, I'm so happy for you and sending you a ton of baby dust!!


----------



## kit603

Huge congratulations to everybody that's had their :bfo: this month so far, sending you all lots of sticky baby dust and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Who else, like me, is waiting to test at the moment? I'll be testing on Saturday :) I'm not 100% sure when my period is due, because i'm so irregular, but I should be approx. 12 - 14 dpo by then and i'll be on CD28.


----------



## mamadonna

af is due for me next sun but i think i'll be holding out to test till probably wed if she doesnt show


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Sofie great line. I'll be praying that you have a very sticky bean or beans. Amanda had a nice dark line like that early as well. Maybe the two of you are both having twins or maybe u just produce lots of hcg early. I have also heard that early bfp's can mean you're having a girl.

To those with af sorry and hugs.

asfm- I think I might have o'd yesterday if not that it should be coming soon but I'm pretty sure it was yesterday. that means if af doesn't show I'll test on halloween.


----------



## squeal

What do you class as early? I had the faintest BFP at 10DPO, and I mean faint. I also didn't BD on the day I O so I am thinking it might be a girl considering that female sperm is meant to live longer. It's a bit early to guess though but that's my first thoughts.


----------



## StarlitHome

Yay Sofie! Praying and crossing my fingers that this (or these) are sticky for you! :dust:

I had a _terrible_ sleep last night :( Couldn't get comfortable, hands kept falling asleep... Woke up with minor nausea and a tiny headache.
Have now eaten breakfast and the headache is gone but the nausea is starting to creep higher :sick: 
Boobs were and are sore when I woke up too.

Of course this could all mean that AF is on her way... Fx'd she's not! :af:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

FX'd the :witch: stay's away for you hun!

Those sound like good symptoms!

Much Love

x


----------



## BFPwannabe

Congrats Sofie!! That is so wonderful!! 

To Kat: Yeah I am still waiting to test as well. I had some minor twinges and a teeny bit of pink spotting yesterday but nothing since!! I am not sure if it was implantation pains or not since I was only 6dpo (7dpo today) but I am hoping it is soooo much!!! I am way too impatient and have a bunch of internet cheapies so figure I will test every 2 days and see what happends!! Praying :witch: stays away for all of us!!


----------



## Gwizz

squeal said:


> What do you class as early? I had the faintest BFP at 10DPO, and I mean faint. I also didn't BD on the day I O so I am thinking it might be a girl considering that female sperm is meant to live longer. It's a bit early to guess though but that's my first thoughts.

That was our line of thought to about having a girl plus we did the Shettles method (not that we're bothered if its a boy) My faint BFP was at 10dpo , got a bfn at 9dpo. 

Good luck girlies :dust: :flower:


----------



## StarlitHome

Sofiekirsten said:


> FX'd the :witch: stay's away for you hun!
> 
> Those sound like good symptoms!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Thanks!

I seem to be visiting the bathroom rather frequently this morning :loo: 
Nausea is staying at an ignorable level thank goodness! :sick: Especially since I have a class to go to in a bit and don't want to be green in the face during it!
:flower:


----------



## MommyWishes4

kit603 said:


> Huge congratulations to everybody that's had their :BFP: this month so far, sending you all lots of sticky baby dust and wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Who else, like me, is waiting to test at the moment? I'll be testing on Saturday :) I'm not 100% sure when my period is due, because i'm so irregular, but I should be approx. 12 - 14 dpo by then and i'll be on CD28.


Me! AF is due Wednesday. I was just out to the dollar store to find some pregnancy tests, but they didn't have any. Instead of paying more, I think I'm gonna play it relaxed and just wait for AF - if it's a few days late, then I'll buy a regular test and see what's going on. For months, my DH has been asking "Why don't you just wait to see if you don't get your period, then check?" Of course, I thought this was INSANE before...but I think I'm going to try it out. :winkwink:


----------



## StarlitHome

MommyWishes4 said:


> Me! AF is due Wednesday. I was just out to the dollar store to find some pregnancy tests, but they didn't have any. Instead of paying more, I think I'm gonna play it relaxed and just wait for AF - if it's a few days late, then I'll buy a regular test and see what's going on. For months, my DH has been asking "_Why don't you just wait to see if you don't get your period, then check?_" Of course, I thought this was INSANE before...but I think I'm going to try it out. :winkwink:

Because we want to know now!!!

Haha.

Yeah, dH suggested that too. This time I'm gonna take his advice... We'll see! 

Nausea has stayed ignorable today, except when we drove over speed bumps :sick: even though dH _always_ takes them slow! :shrug:


----------



## MommyWishes4

StarlitHome said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Me! AF is due Wednesday. I was just out to the dollar store to find some pregnancy tests, but they didn't have any. Instead of paying more, I think I'm gonna play it relaxed and just wait for AF - if it's a few days late, then I'll buy a regular test and see what's going on. For months, my DH has been asking "_Why don't you just wait to see if you don't get your period, then check?_" Of course, I thought this was INSANE before...but I think I'm going to try it out. :winkwink:
> 
> Because we want to know now!!!
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Yeah, dH suggested that too. This time I'm gonna take his advice... We'll see!
> 
> Nausea has stayed ignorable today, except when we drove over speed bumps :sick: even though dH _always_ takes them slow! :shrug:Click to expand...

LOL - I know! Every time I took a pregnancy test, which was about 6 times, I couldn't wait to see if I was late. I always tested early, though that always left me even more disappointed than just getting AF. So, I've been fighting him on this for about seven months, so now to give me some sanity, maybe I'll try his advice (for once!)

Good luck! The only symptom I seem to have is some serious fatigue. I've been taking at least one nap a day for three days in a row. I've been getting adequate amounts at night, but even so. I experienced this last month though right around AF time, so....:wacko:


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi Ladies
Just thought I would pop on and say hi here. Definitely hoping for an Oct. BFP Am officially 1 day late today. Might test tomorrow however I tested at 12 DPO and got nothing so idk if Im too hopeful or not this cycle. I was just recently diagnosed with PCOS after having two miscarriages one the first of Sept and the earlier back in late April. I have normal 31 day cycles and had a positive OPK around the 1st of this month but then the in laws were around so Im afraid we might have missed ovulation but am not sure. Would take some real luck to get that sticky bean this month. Ive started talking baby aspirin to hopefully prevent another MC and also will be starting Metformin once I get the prescription filled. Bedtime for me!! Good luck ladies!! Fingers crossed all the time!


----------



## StarlitHome

MommyWishes4 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Me! AF is due Wednesday. I was just out to the dollar store to find some pregnancy tests, but they didn't have any. Instead of paying more, I think I'm gonna play it relaxed and just wait for AF - if it's a few days late, then I'll buy a regular test and see what's going on. For months, my DH has been asking "_Why don't you just wait to see if you don't get your period, then check?_" Of course, I thought this was INSANE before...but I think I'm going to try it out. :winkwink:
> 
> Because we want to know now!!!
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Yeah, dH suggested that too. This time I'm gonna take his advice... We'll see!
> 
> Nausea has stayed ignorable today, except when we drove over speed bumps :sick: even though dH _always_ takes them slow! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - I know! Every time I took a pregnancy test, which was about 6 times, I couldn't wait to see if I was late. I always tested early, though that always left me even more disappointed than just getting AF. So, I've been fighting him on this for about seven months, so now to give me some sanity, maybe I'll try his advice (for once!)
> 
> Good luck! The only symptom I seem to have is some serious fatigue. I've been taking at least one nap a day for three days in a row. I've been getting adequate amounts at night, but even so. I experienced this last month though right around AF time, so....:wacko:Click to expand...

I am definitely _not_ getting adequate amounts of sleep at night :growlmad: because my _hands_ are!! :dohh: Just in the past 3 days... 
My momma tells me she always had that happen while pregnant (and she was pregnant 8 times, has 9 kids) so here's hoping! :winkwink:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tested again today and line is thicker but not any darker.

Will not test again now until 23rd and hopefully I will then be able to use a CB Digi but I have a horrible feeling that this bean(s) won't stick.

Much Love

x


----------



## kit603

MommyWishes4 said:


> Me! AF is due Wednesday. I was just out to the dollar store to find some pregnancy tests, but they didn't have any. Instead of paying more, I think I'm gonna play it relaxed and just wait for AF - if it's a few days late, then I'll buy a regular test and see what's going on. For months, my DH has been asking "Why don't you just wait to see if you don't get your period, then check?" Of course, I thought this was INSANE before...but I think I'm going to try it out. :winkwink:

Good luck! :thumbup:

I've been having the same arguments with my OH but i'm far too stubborn to listen to him :haha: I know that it makes sense to wait until after AF is due but i'm far too impatient and it's hard for me to know when to test aswell because my AF is just so irregular :( Every BFN does make TTC just that little bit harder though :nope:



MrsJerome said:


> Hi Ladies
> Just thought I would pop on and say hi here. Definitely hoping for an Oct. BFP Am officially 1 day late today. Might test tomorrow however I tested at 12 DPO and got nothing so idk if Im too hopeful or not this cycle. I was just recently diagnosed with PCOS after having two miscarriages one the first of Sept and the earlier back in late April. I have normal 31 day cycles and had a positive OPK around the 1st of this month but then the in laws were around so Im afraid we might have missed ovulation but am not sure. Would take some real luck to get that sticky bean this month. Ive started talking baby aspirin to hopefully prevent another MC and also will be starting Metformin once I get the prescription filled. Bedtime for me!! Good luck ladies!! Fingers crossed all the time!

Fingers crossed and sending lots and lots of baby dust your way! Let us know how you get on with testing! 



Sofiekirsten said:


> Tested again today and line is thicker but not any darker.
> 
> Will not test again now until 23rd and hopefully I will then be able to use a CB Digi but I have a horrible feeling that this bean(s) won't stick.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x


I really hope that you see what you want to see when you do your Digi! Try to stay positive and i'm sending you lots and lots of sticky bean vibes!! :hugs:


----------



## squeal

Gwizz said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> What do you class as early? I had the faintest BFP at 10DPO, and I mean faint. I also didn't BD on the day I O so I am thinking it might be a girl considering that female sperm is meant to live longer. It's a bit early to guess though but that's my first thoughts.
> 
> That was our line of thought to about having a girl plus we did the Shettles method (not that we're bothered if its a boy) My faint BFP was at 10dpo , got a bfn at 9dpo.
> 
> Good luck girlies :dust: :flower:Click to expand...

What's the Shettles method then?


----------



## sianyld

Hey all very very early days but had bloods done today and confirmed that i have my :bfp: 

Hope more ladies on this thread will get urs too, it must be super lucky!!!xxx


----------



## squeal

Congratulations!! That's great news :D x


----------



## MommyWishes4

kit603 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Me! AF is due Wednesday. I was just out to the dollar store to find some pregnancy tests, but they didn't have any. Instead of paying more, I think I'm gonna play it relaxed and just wait for AF - if it's a few days late, then I'll buy a regular test and see what's going on. For months, my DH has been asking "Why don't you just wait to see if you don't get your period, then check?" Of course, I thought this was INSANE before...but I think I'm going to try it out. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> I've been having the same arguments with my OH but i'm far too stubborn to listen to him :haha: I know that it makes sense to wait until after AF is due but i'm far too impatient and it's hard for me to know when to test aswell because my AF is just so irregular :( Every BFN does make TTC just that little bit harder though :nope:Click to expand...

 Thanks!

For the last few months, AF has been coming 1 - 3 days early each time, so it seems to make sense since I usually don't even have to wait my full cycle to find out if I'm not. I had two crushing BFNs, one which DH had to hold me while I cried for about an hour because I had been SO convinced that I was. So I definitely can see his point in holding off testing until it's actually a viable reason. At least it's not much more of a wait this month and I might as well ride it out - it's only two more days until AF is due...

And I definitely agree that each month does get harder every time you see that BFN on the stick. :(


----------



## HappiestMom

Squeals...the Shettles method is timing when you BD according to what sex you prefer....if you want a girl you BD more on the first days in your fertile period and then if you want a boy you wait until the day before/of/after ovulation. Also if you want a girl the man is supposed to finish in the outer few inches of your hoohoo and for a boy closer to your cervix. The thinking is that the female sperm is hardier and will survive the harsher pH in the first part of the hoohoo and that same pH will kill off the male sperm. And also the male spermies are faster than the female spermies.


----------



## Gwizz

MrsJerome said:


> Squeals...the Shettles method is timing when you BD according to what sex you prefer....if you want a girl you BD more on the first days in your fertile period and then if you want a boy you wait until the day before/of/after ovulation. Also if you want a girl the man is supposed to finish in the outer few inches of your hoohoo and for a boy closer to your cervix. The thinking is that the female sperm is hardier and will survive the harsher pH in the first part of the hoohoo and that same pH will kill off the male sperm. And also the male spermies are faster than the female spermies.

^ What she said lol :flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Woohoo!

Another BFP thats 12 already!

I tested again today using an Asda cheapie (can test 4 days before AF)

9dpo - Oct 18

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3249.jpg


----------



## MommyV

Congrats to all the bfp's. I'm so happy for all you ladies and look forward to hearing lots of updates about your pregnancies.

asfm- I am now in the tww 2dpo. I've got a while to go just going to wait and see if af shows or not. If she is a no show I will test otherwise onto next month.


----------



## mamadonna

Sofiekirsten said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Another BFP thats 12 already!
> 
> I tested again today using an Asda cheapie (can test 4 days before AF)
> 
> 9dpo - Oct 18
> 
> https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3249.jpg

thats a lovely bfp :thumbup:


----------



## kit603

sianyld said:


> Hey all very very early days but had bloods done today and confirmed that i have my :bfp:
> 
> Hope more ladies on this thread will get urs too, it must be super lucky!!!xxx


Congratulations! :happydance:



MommyWishes4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For the last few months, AF has been coming 1 - 3 days early each time, so it seems to make sense since I usually don't even have to wait my full cycle to find out if I'm not. I had two crushing BFNs, one which DH had to hold me while I cried for about an hour because I had been SO convinced that I was. So I definitely can see his point in holding off testing until it's actually a viable reason. At least it's not much more of a wait this month and I might as well ride it out - it's only two more days until AF is due...
> 
> And I definitely agree that each month does get harder every time you see that BFN on the stick. :(

That's what my AF has been like - a little bit earlier each time lol. I really hope this is it for you, I have everything crossed and sending lots of vibes for you x The waiting is awful!



mamadonna said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Another BFP thats 12 already!
> 
> I tested again today using an Asda cheapie (can test 4 days before AF)
> 
> 9dpo - Oct 18
> 
> https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3249.jpg
> 
> thats a lovely bfp :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree, that's a lovely :bfp:! Don't worry yourself... and stop doing tests or you'll drive yourself insane :haha:


----------



## MommyWishes4

kit603 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> For the last few months, AF has been coming 1 - 3 days early each time, so it seems to make sense since I usually don't even have to wait my full cycle to find out if I'm not. I had two crushing BFNs, one which DH had to hold me while I cried for about an hour because I had been SO convinced that I was. So I definitely can see his point in holding off testing until it's actually a viable reason. At least it's not much more of a wait this month and I might as well ride it out - it's only two more days until AF is due...
> 
> And I definitely agree that each month does get harder every time you see that BFN on the stick. :(
> 
> That's what my AF has been like - a little bit earlier each time lol. I really hope this is it for you, I have everything crossed and sending lots of vibes for you x The waiting is awful!Click to expand...

 Thank you! That means a lot - I'm going to take a break for a month or two if this isn't it, so it would be pretty great if my BFP could come now instead.


----------



## sma1588

looks good sofie

asfm...i have to say i love my gyn. (weird i know) but hes great he got me in this morning to do the shots for my pain and also gave me 60 provera pills and 3 refills so i just take them when needed...thats 6 months worth when usually they only give you enough for 1 month. my apt for the shots wasnt untill nov 3rd but got in today!!! he also still agrees with me about the 2 kids then histd. i said well were working on it but nothing is happening and he said "it will happen soon for you" so im pretty happy about that...


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, tomorrow is 9 dpo, do i test or wait a few more days?


----------



## 1hopefull

Congrats Sofie!!! I am so happy for you and am praying for a very sticky bean.

It is so good to see someone that has been trying for a while get their BFP. Gives me some hope, which I need right now. :flow::flow:

Congrats to all the other BFP this month! Hoping to see many more.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

1hopefull said:


> Congrats Sofie!!! I am so happy for you and am praying for a very sticky bean.
> 
> It is so good to see someone that has been trying for a while get their BFP. Gives me some hope, which I need right now. :flow::flow:
> 
> Congrats to all the other BFP this month! Hoping to see many more.

Thanks hun!

Well woke up this morning did another test (Yes I know I shouldn't anyway it came back positive.) Anyway 10 mins later I feel really sick and I still do now. Had so tried toast to see if that would settle it and it isn't.


----------



## StarlitHome

:hugs: for Sofie, I am so happy for you!!!

My nausea stayed at an ignorable level all day except for around 6pm when I was hungry, and right now (almost 9pm), and when we were driving on bumpy roads :thumbup:

I just noticed now that my bra is off that my boobs are sore. My back has been sore on and off all day. And of course there's my hands, that keep falling asleep! >.< 
AF is due Thursday according to FF, but I kind of expect her on Wednesday - although I don't really have that "imminent" feeling about it so we shall see...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

StarlitHome said:


> :hugs: for Sofie, I am so happy for you!!!
> 
> My nausea stayed at an ignorable level all day except for around 6pm when I was hungry, and right now (almost 9pm), and when we were driving on bumpy roads :thumbup:
> 
> I just noticed now that my bra is off that my boobs are sore. My back has been sore on and off all day. And of course there's my hands, that keep falling asleep! >.<
> AF is due Thursday according to FF, but I kind of expect her on Wednesday - although I don't really have that "imminent" feeling about it so we shall see...

Well Its rather weird becuase I dont hae any other symptoms other than feeling sick and my BFP my nipples are sore to touch but not like really really sore.

Ahh well we have to see on Friday :)


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: arrived this morning, 

on a break from ttc now until after christmas but will still be checking in on you to see who gets their :bfp:


----------



## natxshall

Can I join in? I'm waiting to test this month and I am wishing for BFP :D I woke up today with super sore boobs and really itchy nipples and these are symptoms from both my previous pregnancies so I'm hoping it is a sign lol. Congratz to every1 who got a BFP this month xx


----------



## kit603

gilmore85 said:


> :witch: arrived this morning,
> 
> on a break from ttc now until after christmas but will still be checking in on you to see who gets their :bfp:

I'm sorry to hear that :( I hope it happens quickly for you after christmas! :hugs:



natxshall said:


> Can I join in? I'm waiting to test this month and I am wishing for BFP :D I woke up today with super sore boobs and really itchy nipples and these are symptoms from both my previous pregnancies so I'm hoping it is a sign lol. Congratz to every1 who got a BFP this month xx

Hi! :) Good luck with testing this month, when are you planning to test? I hope the symptoms are a sign! :)


----------



## natxshall

Thankyou, well I'm 7 DPO today not 6 lol, and I read the earliest I can test is 8 DPO but you can still get false results so I myt hang out till friday but I may not as this is actually killing me not knowing xx


----------



## waiting4stork

wel a big congratulations to the bfps xx
does anyone know where i can get softcups from x looked on ebay but only a couple of results xx


----------



## PJ32

congratulations to the BFPs but I am out AF came with force this afternoon. here we go again. FXd for those who are still waiting to test x


----------



## clairealfie

Hi girls, 

I've been lurking for a while but finally decided to come out of the wood work. My boyf and I are getting married in January but because I'm so broody we've decided to start TTC now. 

I'm due to OV any day now so we are BD a lot (hope I've got my accroymns right!). I've got some OV sticks and still only getting one line but we're too excited so BD anyway. 

I'm obsessed with babies and pushchairs and planning and really worried if it takes to long to get a BFP that'll I'll go out of my mind. Hopefully the excitment of the first month TTC will wear off and I'll calm down. Or better still I'll be one of those lucky ones! 

Sorry rambling

Hi everyone


----------



## DaretoDream

9dpo bfn.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Testing with a CB Digi tonight!!

:)


----------



## Smilers

Is anyone testing on Halloween? That'll be 1 day post af for me, so it's my designated testing day!


----------



## Gwizz

Hope your :witch: stays away for halloween !!!! 

:blush: sorry just had to type it :rofl:


----------



## waiting4stork

lol x


----------



## BFPwannabe

Well Ladies, looks like I am out this month the ugly :witch: showed up almost a week early :cry: So utterly gutted since we were sure this was the month as everything had been going wonderfully. Ovulated early, BD'd tons, and what looked like implantation spotting on the 16th. Felt like I was hit by a bus when I saw the :witch: this morning. Good luck to all you girlies still waiting sending my baby dust your way since it can't have been meant for me this month. I guess we will be trying for November now :sad2:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Well, AF is due tomorrow! I got a bit worried because when I woke up, I felt crampy in my lower abdomen and hips and wondered if that was the cramps starting. I haven't felt anything since though, and I keep running to the bathroom to check if AF came yet, but it's just CM. So, who knows. I do have a bloated belly, which is usually the first sign on AF. I suppose a late AF is still some progress. lol.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sorry to all the ladies who have had the horrible visit from the :witch:!

And good luck to everyone testing soon!

asfm - I am taking a CB Digi tonight and hopefully if it comes back pregnant I won't test again and I will call the doctors to get it confirmed :)

So I will update as soon as I have done it 

:flower:


----------



## sianyld

Sofiekirsten said:


> Sorry to all the ladies who have had the horrible visit from the :witch:!
> 
> And good luck to everyone testing soon!
> 
> asfm - I am taking a CB Digi tonight and hopefully if it comes back pregnant I won't test again and I will call the doctors to get it confirmed :)
> 
> So I will update as soon as I have done it
> 
> :flower:


Good luck Sofie just did mine...and it was pregnant 1-2 hope urs is a good 1 too babe xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sianyld said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who have had the horrible visit from the :witch:!
> 
> And good luck to everyone testing soon!
> 
> asfm - I am taking a CB Digi tonight and hopefully if it comes back pregnant I won't test again and I will call the doctors to get it confirmed :)
> 
> So I will update as soon as I have done it
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sofie just did mine...and it was pregnant 1-2 hope urs is a good 1 too babe xxxClick to expand...


Thanks hun and well done :) yey....

How far along are you?


----------



## sianyld

3 weeks 5 days a think hun from my calculations!
by ur ticker a day ahead of u i think, aww thats mad!!!
xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aww thats so cool...

Do you fancy being bump buddies?

It would be nice to be able to chat to someone at the same stage as me


----------



## sianyld

Sofiekirsten said:


> Aww thats so cool...
> 
> Do you fancy being bump buddies?
> 
> It would be nice to be able to chat to someone at the same stage as me


yea course hun, that'd be fab!!! I'll add u to my siggy xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Cool, I will add you to mine.

Right better ring Adam and see where the bloody hell he is. Still waiting for him to get home with my CB Digi!

Pain in the arse!

MEN!


----------



## sianyld

lol! Good luck hun....x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

25 minutes! he is fucking crazy! Going to have to pee I am dying for one


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

So here is my Digi!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3251.jpg


----------



## natxshall

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So here is my Digi!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3251.jpg

:happydance: yey thats great new congratz x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks hun, Welcome to BFP Hopefuls :)

Good luck for testing soon x


----------



## sianyld

yay!!!! congrats hun xxxx


----------



## sma1588

yay huge congrats...i want some of those test but they dont have them where i am.....your so lucky, i would love to see that or ven 2 lines on a test!


----------



## MommyWishes4

sma1588 said:


> yay huge congrats...i want some of those test but they dont have them where i am.....your so lucky, i would love to see that or ven 2 lines on a test!

 Ditto! I have those tests in my bathroom. Now if I could just make a Pregnant turn up on them, I'd be so thrilled!!


----------



## sma1588

i think even when i do get the 2 lines (cuz im not goingto spend any more money on test, im just going to the docs now) i wont believe it, so its a good thing the nurses will have to tell me lol. i have a feeling there going to see me alot there and will probly think im crazy i might just have to go to the othere doc office too


----------



## msdizzydolore

I'm out. My beta was negative. I don't know if I can put my body and my heart through another cycle. I just can't do this again :cry:


*removes siggie*


----------



## StarlitHome

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So here is my Digi!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSCF3251.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

SO happy for you!!!

I wasn't hugely nauseaus when I woke up but now that it's early afternoon :sick: I am, with heartburn too :nope:
13 dpo. AF due Thursday.


----------



## MillerBabe

im hoping!!! 7 DPO, AF due Oct 16, will Test on the 21st!


----------



## future_momma

Well, I haven't been able to get to the computer in the last couple of days....My AF was two days late so it was a BFN on the 16th. Then, the stupid witch got me with a vengence yesterday the 18th. :'(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Well I have booked my appointment to see the doctor on Friday at 3:30pm to confirm my pregnancy.

It's the day AF is due and she said there was no other days left availble....So FX'd that :witch: won't even bother turning up, really don't want too see her for 9 months!

Much Love

x


----------



## sianyld

hope it goes well sofie,

im going back to hosp on Fri at 9:00am to have my BETA hcg levels checked again! hopefully they've doubled xxxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sianyld said:


> hope it goes well sofie,
> 
> im going back to hosp on Fri at 9:00am to have my BETA hcg levels checked again! hopefully they've doubled xxxxx

Aww thats brill...

Hopefully we will both have good news to celebrate on Friday!

Good Luck Hun!!


----------



## DaretoDream

msdizzy i'm so sorry! But, don't give up ok? Try to stay strong.


We need a "hugs" button on here, not a thanks button.


----------



## waiting4stork

ooo good luck at docs xx lovely bfps :) :) well i ordered opks preseed n softcups last night and drinking loads xx any mre tips for my bfp xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I noticed you never updated mine but i had a chemical.


----------



## sma1588

oh no hun im sorry, i hope u get prego quick with a sticky bean


----------



## StarlitHome

AF got me this morning. On to Cycle Two!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sorry AF got you :(

So today I woke up to having the worst pain in my throat ever! feels like someone was slashing it in the night!

Anyway DH has had tonsilitious for like the 20th time and I think I have some how got the infection. Now I don't have any tonsils but my doctor told me that you can still get part of the infection.

So as well as going to get my pregnancy confirmed I also have to ask him what help he can give me to quit smoking and see if I need any antibiotics or recommend something I can take. I am not touching any form of medication unless he advises me as I don't want to risk anything.

Anyway so tomorrow I will be 4 weeks :) yes that does mean AF is due tomorrow but I am quite confident that this is a sticky bean because my boobs are serously hurting and they feel like they are about to fall off. I have constant waves of fatigue and I have morning nausea :(

So FX'd that this bean is sticky!

And good luck to all the ladies who are testing soon 

Much Love

x


----------



## waiting4stork

Hi ladies
like i said we are going all out this month, ordered some preseed which came today and i have just read the leaflet it says 'do not use if trying to conceive, water is a toxin to sperm' pleassssssee help we are desperate for our bfp after 20 mnth of ttc i thought preseed was supposed to have some good success stories xx


----------



## DaretoDream

waiting- are you sure you have the right stuff? i just read the leaflet and box after reading your note- that's not what it says at all. It says to use if trying to conceive because it's safe for sperm.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Girls, I'M PREGNANT!!

:wohoo: 

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture3989.jpg

I couldn't be more excited!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MommyWishes4 said:


> Girls, I'M PREGNANT!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture3989.jpg
> 
> I couldn't be more excited!!!

OH HUN!!! congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Much love x


----------



## sianyld

YAY!!!! congrats hun xxx


----------



## sma1588

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it seems like every1 is getting there bfp this month, i hope i have mine by x-mas atleast


----------



## MommyWishes4

Thanks everyone - my DH and I are so excited!


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Mommywishes4 I am so happy for you I pray that you have a sticky bean and a healthy pg.


----------



## waiting4stork

yayyy another bfp well done xx
sma we will we will we will hv our xmas bfp xx


----------



## sianyld

MommyWishes4 said:


> Thanks everyone - my DH and I are so excited!

hun im 4 weeks today too, wats ur edd at? xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

sianyld said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone - my DH and I are so excited!
> 
> hun im 4 weeks today too, wats ur edd at? xxClick to expand...

 My EDD is June 30th. Yours?

Thanks everyone for the congrats! Now that DH has gone to work, I'm alone in my bursting excitement. I almost want to call my doctor just to share the news! :haha:


----------



## sianyld

MommyWishes4 said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone - my DH and I are so excited!
> 
> hun im 4 weeks today too, wats ur edd at? xxClick to expand...
> 
> My EDD is June 30th. Yours?Click to expand...

Same hun, just checkin i worked it out right lol! would u like to b bump buddies hun xxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

sianyld said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone - my DH and I are so excited!
> 
> hun im 4 weeks today too, wats ur edd at? xxClick to expand...
> 
> My EDD is June 30th. Yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Same hun, just checkin i worked it out right lol! would u like to b bump buddies hun xxxClick to expand...

 Yes, I'd love to be bump buddies!:hugs:


----------



## sianyld

MommyWishes4 said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone - my DH and I are so excited!
> 
> hun im 4 weeks today too, wats ur edd at? xxClick to expand...
> 
> My EDD is June 30th. Yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Same hun, just checkin i worked it out right lol! would u like to b bump buddies hun xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'd love to be bump buddies!:hugs:Click to expand...

great stuff hun! will add u to my siggy x


----------



## waiting4stork

awwww im loving this thread with the bfps xx 
did snyone do anything diff x sry for the typos im on my phone cnt manage to boot little lad off laptop lol xx


----------



## sianyld

waiting4stork said:


> awwww im loving this thread with the bfps xx
> did snyone do anything diff x sry for the typos im on my phone cnt manage to boot little lad off laptop lol xx

i took soy iso cd's 3-7, used pre seed, Opks and BBT! xxx


----------



## waiting4stork

thx nt much thn lol x ordered some preseed it came today bt think it wrong stuff :( :( gt opkx though n gt softcups comin x was it first time u used preseed xx


----------



## sma1588

waiting4stork said:


> yayyy another bfp well done xx
> sma we will we will we will hv our xmas bfp xx

either thanks giving or x-mas would be nice...im hopeing the clomid works,that would b the best present but the hardest thingto keep from ppl around that time i hope we get ours togather. it seems like every 1 is getting bfps in pair this time around


----------



## waiting4stork

sry meant to ask did ur opks n bbt ever conflict? or did they both agree with when u ovd xx


----------



## sianyld

waiting4stork said:


> thx nt much thn lol x ordered some preseed it came today bt think it wrong stuff :( :( gt opkx though n gt softcups comin x was it first time u used preseed xx


i went mad this month hun lol! had a gutsful feeling like we were doing nothin as we'd been ttc for good while and getting nowhere...oct was my make it or break it month really! where did u get the pre seed hun??

yeah first time doing all of the above with an acception of OPKs as i had used them the month previous! BBT and Opk's agreed with each other hun (just had to wait for 4 days of high temps, to confirm on FF) xxx


----------



## waiting4stork

sma-- yes hope we get it together but i out this mnth ru tryin anything diff this time? Dnt celebrate thanksgiving in uk but it would be lovely for u xx


----------



## waiting4stork

sianyld said:


> waiting4stork said:
> 
> 
> thx nt much thn lol x ordered some preseed it came today bt think it wrong stuff :( :( gt opkx though n gt softcups comin x was it first time u used preseed xx
> 
> 
> i went mad this month hun lol! had a gutsful feeling like we were doing nothin as we'd been ttc for good while and getting nowhere...oct was my make it or break it month really! where did u get the pre seed hun??
> 
> yeah first time doing all of the above with an acception of OPKs as i had used them the month previous xxxClick to expand...

thnks hun n gt it frm amazon yes we goin all out this mnth been ttc 20 mnth so hoped we would have a first xmas this yr but a bfp woulc be fab wonderful amazing. This will be our cycle xx


----------



## sma1588

im out this month too hun. im on my last few days of provera so i have maybe another week before AF then on to a new start. we have all these holidays comming up and i know its going to be right around 1 of them when it happens! soooo much food im going to really be feeling like a pig i just hope i dont have morning sickness around that time that would not be good


----------



## sianyld

good luck girls i really do send u lots of :dust: and hope u get those :bfp:'s soon xx


----------



## sma1588

thanks hun, i think i need a few gallons of baby dust though


----------



## waiting4stork

sma1588 said:


> im out this month too hun. im on my last few days of provera so i have maybe another week before AF then on to a new start. we have all these holidays comming up and i know its going to be right around 1 of them when it happens! soooo much food im going to really be feeling like a pig i just hope i dont have morning sickness around that time that would not be good

lol x have anniverssry nxt mnth wen i will be fertile so tht should good for bd lol sry if tmi x yep and then xmas xx we will have 2010 bfps hun we will xx going to order some PROPER preseed nw n hope it comes soon so i all ready for ov. Need a happy end to this yr n ttc 20mnth is hard so i dnt wnt it to be any longer xx babydust and lots of it hun xx


----------



## waiting4stork

sianyld said:


> good luck girls i really do send u lots of :dust: and hope u get those :bfp:'s soon xx

thankyou xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

waiting4stork said:


> awwww im loving this thread with the bfps xx
> did snyone do anything diff x sry for the typos im on my phone cnt manage to boot little lad off laptop lol xx

 I stopped doing everything. I didn't chart, take OPKs, or eat anything to help it out. I was discouraged last month so I said that I didn't want to get so stressed out this month. I was going to stop trying next month for a little while, so I figured I'd do a different technic this month. 

And it worked! I was stress free about it, didn't worry, didn't count days or anything. It felt great.


----------



## waiting4stork

i tried nt tryin last mnth but it didnt wrk so goin to the other extreme this cycle xxthx though hun xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

The problem I'm having now, is since I stopped everything, I have no chart. So I have no idea what days I BD'd or anything, which is a shame. Maybe I shouldn't have stopped EVERYTHING. lol!


----------



## waiting4stork

lol at least u hv ur bean it worth nt havim thechart lolxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Mommy that's awesome! congrats!!!



12dpo today. 

Didn't test. Still having cramps and so forth and my temp went up a slight notch. But really- i'm still expecting her today or tomorrow. Cramps feel like she's coming. Now, i also woke up FREEZING this am because hubby wanted the freaking fan on because he runs super hot and i'm always colder than him. I need to wear like long johns already jeez. So i don't know how accurate my temp was. Will test tomorrow in the am if still not here.


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats on BFP's :D

xxx


----------



## kit603

Congratulations to everyone that's had a BFP so far :D I've not been on for a few days because i've been away with work and it's nice to see some more BFPs when I got back! :)

I was really looking forward to testing tomorrow - CD28. In fact, i've been tempted to break out a FRER all week but now i'm tempted to just not test and see if the :witch: arrives and maybe test at the end of the week if she hasn't. I don't think I could face another negative test :( My cycles are so irregular, but my only other cycle on clomid was a 31 day cycle, but other cycles have been up to 84 ish days, so I don't even know when AF is due :(

Usually in the week before the witch arrives i'll have bloating, cramping and sore boobs. This cycle there's no bloating or cramping but my boobs are more sore than usual. Usually it's just a general (and quite painless) ache but this time it's quite tender and it's more centered around the nipples. Way too early for it to be a pregnancy symptom I think though??? 

I'm so sorry to everyone who got a BFN this cycle and I really hope that you get your sticky beans soon! Don't give up!


----------



## natxshall

hi guys, just letting you know i got mu BFP today :D im so excited i hope everyone gets a BFP for halloween lol xx


----------



## kit603

natxshall said:


> hi guys, just letting you know i got mu BFP today :D im so excited i hope everyone gets a BFP for halloween lol xx


Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## sianyld

congrats hun H+H 9 Months xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

natxshall said:


> hi guys, just letting you know i got mu BFP today :D im so excited i hope everyone gets a BFP for halloween lol xx

Congrats!

CD 3 for me and waiting for the :witch: to pack up and leave (and not be back for 9 months, thanks very much).


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies can i join?? AF is 2 weeks late approx but i've tested and got BFN. its not over until :witch: appears though so got my fingers firmly crossed x


----------



## kit603

Ohhh fingers crossed for you, hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## kit603

I did an internet cheapie and a clearblue (not a digi) this morning - I didn't use FMU though and I got BFNs. A faint line came up straight away on the clearblue but it got fainter instead of darker and by 10 mins it was non-existant, but it started off quite clearly :s Very confused!

Will test again with FMU in a few days if no AF.


----------



## ami1985

im also 2 weeks late, with bfns :( fingers crossed for bfp next time i test in 2 weeks, no pint wasting money on tests so might as well wait until im 4 weeks late :)


----------



## kit603

I hope that you get a BFP soon hun x It must be pure torture going 2 weeks with BFNS :o


----------



## ami1985

me too, thanks hun am hoping so much its a bfp soon :) not been this late for well over 6 months


----------



## kit603

Could you not go to the doctors and request a blood test?


----------



## ami1985

id rather wait for 2 weeks and then if its still bfn then ill go to docs knowing my luck ill be having a phantom pregnancy lol


----------



## kit603

Lmao, I think i'll be right there alongside you! :p


----------



## sma1588

good morning/afternoon ladies how is every1 today?

asfm i have stopped the provera so AF should be here soon and im really hopeing my clomid will b here soon as well. i found an app for the apple I pod touch that you can track you cycles and it has everything on it and tells you when your next cycle should be and when your most likly fertile. because it has everything on it like syptoms and everything i thought it would be great for taking it to the doc too . it would b easier to have all info in 1 spot...p.s i put it on OHs i pod hahaha untill he gets me 1


----------



## kit603

Ohhh that app sounds really handy. I'd love an iphone or ipod touch but i'm far too poor at the minute lol.


----------



## waiting4stork

Hello ladies, AF has just gone, so let the fun begin :D lol tmi x got "preseed" and opks but still waiting for softcups :( Have been invited to OH brothers wedding next year, im hoping to go with a bump (so i can wear a maxi dress) or a baby :D (dont know what time of year the wedding is) Good luck ladies, babydust to everyone.
Good luck those still waiting to test
and to those who have bfns this month, next month WILL be out month :D x


----------



## waiting4stork

got my friends little boy tonight, he just gone 3 (he is like my nephew but he isnt) if that makes sense. OH is wonderful with him and he is at that lovely age of asking questions and talking and talking and talking lol, makes me wish sooo much that we had one on the way :( xx


----------



## DaretoDream

:witch: came this am. :cry:


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: girls

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kit603

DaretoDream said:


> :witch: came this am. :cry:

So sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 4 for me, AF is down to spotting so should be gone by tomorrow which means we can get going on BDing by CD 6!! :dust:


----------



## MommyV

:hugs: dare so sorry about af 

Shanna hope that your clomid gets to you soon don't you have to take it very early on it your cycle. I hope that it help you to get pg this cycle.:thumbup:

Sofie where are u? how is your pregnacy going? hope all is well with u.

asfm- I am 7dpo and I have really sore boobs they feel like they are on fire and I had pink cm all day 2 days ago and more clear abundant cm yesterday some today also but not as much I also have been hot for most of the day today and it's only 50F out here so not very warm. I so want this to be it but we only bd'd 2 days before o and my temps have been a little strange so far but I guess I'll wait and see what tomorrow's temp does. If my temps are high I'll test Tuesday otherwise I am waiting until Sat or Sun.


----------



## kit603

Good luck with the testing :) 

I tested with FMU this morning and got another BFN, so it's probably a case of waiting for the :witch: to arrive :(


----------



## sma1588

well after only 2 days off provera im already spotting and i bet it will be here full flow soon...i got the email today and its been shipped for the clomid so i should get it by friday...hopefully thursday or sooner though so i can atleast get it in this cycle...im also going to be temping starting the day i get full flow ...time to go to bed its 3 am here and i just got home so im ready for bed


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much.

I think I will be away for a couple of days from Wednesday as it is my dad's inquest into his death.

My SIL gave me her baby book last night for me to read as it goes day by day with pictures and advice :)

So I am not looking forward to the inquest but I suppose it will help give an idea into what happened when he was at work.

I am hoping to come back to a lot of BFP's!

Good luck to everyone :)

Much Love

x


----------



## squeal

Stay strong Sofie and I hope you get the answers that you need. Thinking of you xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much.
> 
> I think I will be away for a couple of days from Wednesday as it is my dad's inquest into his death.
> 
> My SIL gave me her baby book last night for me to read as it goes day by day with pictures and advice :)
> 
> So I am not looking forward to the inquest but I suppose it will help give an idea into what happened when he was at work.
> 
> I am hoping to come back to a lot of BFP's!
> 
> Good luck to everyone :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## squeal

Have you returned BabyHopes? :) x


----------



## babyhopes2010

ummmmm.......yep :blush:
i lasted a week :rofl:


----------



## carolyn16

I haven't posted much in this thread, but I just got my BFP girls!!!


----------



## kit603

Congratulations :) Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Anastacia7

carolyn16 said:


> I haven't posted much in this thread, but I just got my BFP girls!!!

Congrates Carolyn!!:happydance:


----------



## sequeena

My period is one day late :) Testing tomorrow.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oooh Good Luck Sequeena! :)

Much Love

x


----------



## StarlitHome

Fingers crossed sequeena!!! :dust:

CD 5, AF is gone and we'll be starting the "every other day" BDing tomorrow...


----------



## kit603

Good luck Sequeena!! :)


----------



## randomxx

good luck sequeena, i'm testing tomorrow morning aswell bought my Asda cheapies today xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

loads of baby dust for us both and all you other ladies xx


----------



## mamadonna

i got my :bfp: this morning


----------



## kit603

Congratulations!!! :) 

How have the others who were tested today gone on? :)


----------



## brittbrat850

Ahh! 6 days until I test. Why is it so nerve wracking?! :brat:

Congrats to the :bfp:'s this month.
:dust: to the rest of us :)


----------



## randomxx

congratulations mamadonna, 

i tested today ladies and got BFN


----------



## kit603

Sorry to hear that Randomxx, when is AF due? 

I'm still getting BFNs and should have started this weekend :(


----------



## randomxx

she was due 2 weeks ago Kit


----------



## kit603

randomxx said:
 

> she was due 2 weeks ago Kit

Oh :( That must be pure torture for you, it's driving me mad and it's only been a couple of days for me not weeks! Are you planning to see a doctor? Maybe they could do a blood test?


----------



## randomxx

im used to it hun the same thing happened when i was pregnant with Lewis lol. Anyway my doctors are shocking for getting an appointment so i'll hold out another week then phone them 

got my fx'd AF doesnt rear her ugly head for you hunx


----------



## kit603

Same for you hun, and lots and lots of baby dust! :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

:witch: arrived bang on time today :growlmad: To be honest, I wasn't too shocked as I hadn't had any symptoms and was feeling my usual aches and pains before AF. Oh well- cycle #7 awaits....


----------



## kit603

Sorry to hear that hun, lots of dust for next cycle!


----------



## Anastacia7

mamadonna said:


> i got my :bfp: this morning

Congrates Donna!!!:hugs:


----------



## azuak

Wow the bfp's are rolling. congrats ladies.


----------



## kit603

I wonder how many BFPs we've had this month now???? :p


----------



## waiting4stork

kit603 said:


> I wonder how many BFPs we've had this month now???? :p

lots :D
so who had a bfp and who is hoping for one next month? im losing count lol xx


----------



## waiting4stork

kit603 said:


> I wonder how many BFPs we've had this month now???? :p

lots :D 
so who has had their bfp and who is hoping for one next month ??? losing count now xx


----------



## waiting4stork

I have opks and preseed and softcups, im drinking loads and been healthy, roll on OV time :D :D x this cycle will be our cycle :D whos with me? xx


----------



## kit603

Lol! Wow, someone's prepared :) 

I was REALLY hoping this would be my month because i'm really not sure what's happening with me next cycle - OH and I are planning to sit down and discuss things tonight but we said we'd stop trying for a little while if I didn't get pregnant soon because of my work/studies. 

At the moment, i'm doing a two year long foundation degree in Business Management, which I intend to follow with a top-up course to convert it to a full BA (Hons) degree. If I got pregnant now i'd be due a month or two after I finish the foundation degree, which would be the perfect time to take a year out before going back to do the top-up when LO is a year old ish. However, I have to let them know by December whether I want to take a year out and start in September 2012 or whether I want it to follow straight on and start in September 2011 :( If I tell them Sept 2011, i'll have to stop trying because I don't want to get pregnant whilst i'm doing the course because of tuition fees etc. 

Work is also affected... I'm on a fast-track management programme and i'm due to start the final stage (a placement) in January time. If i'm pregnant then I won't be able to because my due date will fall in the middle of the final assessments and my job offer and maternity leave will mess up any chance of getting a job out of the programme. However, if i'm already pregnant by January (and my HR department are aware that i'm trying) then they'll defer the next stage until the following year for me, which will fall nicely for when i'm due to go back to work anyway.... 

Obviously all this is made worse because of my PCOS.... I don't want to leave TTC any longer than necessary because of how long it may take and how difficult it'll be :( 


Anywho.... CD31 now and still no AF... but no positive tests either :( I'm slowly going insane!


----------



## waiting4stork

i am hun but also getting fed up after 21cycles :( realllllllllllly thought oct was our month so if we dnt get it this mnth we will be really put out because they no explanation for it so crossing everything (apart from my legs lol sry tmi hehe) that this will be our month :D:D:D:D:D:D:D plzzzzzzzzz storky :) 
hmmm a situation and half hun, maybe a break would help u though? Give u you time to get your body in tip top condition for ttc and some saving for the little one, could u nt just have a break for a couple of mnth so it takes u passed ur assessment dates xx dnt no ur situation fully hun so u know best x sure u will make the right decision (hugs) xxx


----------



## MommyV

I'm 10dpo today and my temps have shot up. I have had many symptoms this month I really hope that this is it I should be testing in 2days as long as my temps stay up if not next cycle it is


----------



## sma1588

i hope its your month too hun....

afm- i finally found more soy iso's at walmart just in case my clomid doesnt get here by thursday cd 5 i can take those so that way i atleast have a new cycle next month


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 7, feeling pretty good about this cycle. BD'd last night just to get started, although "officially" by SMEP we start tomorrow.

FX'd!!!


----------



## babymoo1980

I will start SMEP tomorrow .. This is my 5th cycle.. did :sex: around ovulation and on the day of ovulation but still got AF. Hope this is my month...


----------



## kit603

Good luck :) 

I'm just waiting for AF now I think :( I'm at least 18dpo now (CD32) and tested with a FRER this morning using first morning urine and still got nothing. 

Will try ICs at the weekend if still no AF but need to stop testing with FRERs etc far too expensive and I think that maybe AF is just late... :(


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: to everyone who got AF, hope the witch stays away next time x

Congrats to all the BFP's!

I'm meant to ov today according to ticker but i think i ov'd a few days ago :dohh: never mind, i think i covered all the bases and we still have tonight :blush:

Will be back in a few days to inulge in a little symptom spotting! lol glad no one here thinks im crazy, OH thinks im torturing myself looking for symptoms, guess he doesn't realise how hard it is not to xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm testing today!
Wish me luck ladies :D


----------



## kit603

Good luck :)


----------



## MommyV

well ladies 2 days in a row of unusually high temps for this late in my cycle along with cramps and hip discomfort and feeling really hot and flushed a lot of the time. I'm going to be going out later this am to get a box of frer's I will either test this pm or maybe wait for tomorrow am I'll let u know how it goes. Hope everyone else is doing well

Shanna if you're still out there how's it going? Have u started your clomid yet?


----------



## kit603

I think the :witch: has finally made an appearance for me :(


----------



## waiting4stork

Sorry Kit :( but you can join us that WILL get our bo next month, no doubt, no ifs no buts we WILL we WILL WE WILL :D :D :D

has anyone uses the 'one step ovulation test' from amazon? think I got a positive test today and yesterday, will post pics in a min, really faint so just want to know if I am seeing things xx


----------



## waiting4stork

ok im having trouble uploading pic :( x


----------



## waiting4stork

any tips how to upload pic, its too big i think how can i make it smaller? xx


----------



## waiting4stork

https://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m566/waiting4stork/?action=view&current=1DSC05565.jpg

I hope this has worked


----------



## waiting4stork

https://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m566/waiting4stork/?action=view&current=1DSC05565.jpg

that is the link for the photo


----------



## MommyV

waiting4stork your ovulation tests are positive when the line is as dark or darker than the control line. gl and keep testing


----------



## sma1588

MommyV said:


> well ladies 2 days in a row of unusually high temps for this late in my cycle along with cramps and hip discomfort and feeling really hot and flushed a lot of the time. I'm going to be going out later this am to get a box of frer's I will either test this pm or maybe wait for tomorrow am I'll let u know how it goes. Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> Shanna if you're still out there how's it going? Have u started your clomid yet?

well im on cd 4 and now spotting and clomid hasnt come yet so i figured if it hasnt come by cd 5 then i will do the soy this month along with 2 tablets of metformin this month and hope it helps. i have also been temping and putting it all into the ipod app. im trying not to stress about it to much and just go day by day with it but we will c how long that last :nope: im going to try and not hound OH every other night but i figure if we get some BD in atleast 3 times a week we should be good


----------



## ToxicFox92

BFN. I'm out. :cry:


----------



## sma1588

sorry to hear that hun, hopefully next month then we can have x-mas bfp's


----------



## waiting4stork

:( sorry hun xx

keeping everything crossed for those xmas bfps for us x we will have no one left in this thread for 2011 we will be in first trimester, we will we will we will x we can do it and we will do it :D :D


----------



## MommyV

Hi Shanna,
That sounds good. I have heard a little about the soy it seems some women are taking up to 200mgs how much do u take? I hope that you ov early and get a good egg and a bfp at the end of your cycle. I took a test this am after I had already peed 2 other times and urine was dilute and no noticable line I thought I saw something but not really. I'm going to test tomorrow am with fmu. I have such a good feeling about this with all my symptoms high temps cramping and feeling like I am burning up. I'll let u know tomorrow how testing went. Glad to here everything is going pretty well with u.


----------



## LolaAnn

sigh.. i was really hoping my af would show up this month... but still nothing.. and no not preggers either :( think Im gonna be pretty infertile till LO is munching solids, but I'm enjoying BF soo much i'm delaying him starting them until he really wants them.


----------



## StarlitHome

LolaAnn said:


> sigh.. i was really hoping my af would show up this month... but still nothing.. and no not preggers either :( think Im gonna be pretty infertile till LO is munching solids, but I'm enjoying BF soo much i'm delaying him starting them until he really wants them.

just had to say that my gosh, your LO is adorable! He reminds me of baby pics of one of my brothers (who has turned into a most handsome man) :thumbup:

Me - well, it's CD 8, SMEP says start BDing today so here we go into the world of actually properly trying to get me pregnant. It's a new world for us... :dust:


----------



## LolaAnn

StarlitHome said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> sigh.. i was really hoping my af would show up this month... but still nothing.. and no not preggers either :( think Im gonna be pretty infertile till LO is munching solids, but I'm enjoying BF soo much i'm delaying him starting them until he really wants them.
> 
> just had to say that my gosh, your LO is adorable! He reminds me of baby pics of one of my brothers (who has turned into a most handsome man) :thumbup:
> 
> Me - well, it's CD 8, SMEP says start BDing today so here we go into the world of actually properly trying to get me pregnant. It's a new world for us... :dust:Click to expand...

Aw thanks hun! I think he is pretty adorable too ;) I've got my fingers crossed that your TTC journey is short & sweet! x


----------



## sma1588

MommyV said:


> Hi Shanna,
> That sounds good. I have heard a little about the soy it seems some women are taking up to 200mgs how much do u take? I hope that you ov early and get a good egg and a bfp at the end of your cycle. I took a test this am after I had already peed 2 other times and urine was dilute and no noticable line I thought I saw something but not really. I'm going to test tomorrow am with fmu. I have such a good feeling about this with all my symptoms high temps cramping and feeling like I am burning up. I'll let u know tomorrow how testing went. Glad to here everything is going pretty well with u.

hi hun, well im going to do 200 mg of soy cd 5-8 this time since the 150 didnt do much 3-7. i want to do it cd 3-7 but i want to make sure my clomid doesnt get here right after i take the soy... i hope this month is your month too!


----------



## MommyV

Well I tested this am and it's a bfn. I am really shocked but my temps r still up and that is with me waking up 2hrs early because I can't sleep haven't been able to for the past three nights I feel so much like I did with my other pregnancies I'm going to wait and keep taking temps and hopefully in the next couple of days I'll get my bfp I hate the waiting!!


----------



## waiting4stork

:o this thread has been quiet, how is everyone doing?xx
asfm- i have opks preseed and softcups for this cycle, almost gt a pos opk this eve so will strt bding as much as possible, with preseed and softcups, it is our month for a bfp, whos with me? Xx gl ladies xx


----------



## squeal

Just wanted to say good luck! Sounds like you've got it all under control.

Sending you lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm CD 11 (wow, already??) and we're right on track as far as SMEP goes :happydance:
dH has been great too, no nervousness or weirdness. Probably helps that I am pointedly _not_ mentioning anything to do with babies - not till after I ovulate! 

I know that guys can get nervous about actually trying, so my plan so far has been to gently remind dH during my AF visit that this cycle we're trying (aka, no pull-out!!) and then just to go with the flow. So far I haven't had to initiate :sex:, even! Yay! :happydance:

Now of course my crazy brain is spinning going "I bet I don't ovulate" :dohh: I'll show you, brain... (should be ov'ing Tuesday or Wednesday).


----------



## sma1588

lol at the reminding him thing no pull out)


it took me awhile to get oh used to that to so i would "take charge" and not let him hehehe


----------



## DaretoDream

sma- just read your siggy, why are you being gutted like a fish?


----------



## sma1588

i have pain daily like cramps but no matter what i do it doesnt really help. i even went through a lap and dye(the dye was to c y im not getting prego) but because of this pain and nothing found my gyn told me after 2 kids he will do a hystorectomy for me ....


update- im almost done with soy and now my boobs r killing me tonight and ive been soooo irratated with every 1 the last few days... i only have 1 more day of them though so im happy just hoping it will atleast bring on a new cycle atleast


----------



## MommyV

That sounds promising Shanna. Hopefully you will o and it will be soon. The soy is supposed to help u o within 10days like the clomid does right. I sure hope that works for u. Have u o'd before from taking the soy? I hope and pray that this is your month. I wonder if being pg will help your pain and symptoms it seems like so many women who have problems like endo and even ms(which I know is not what u have) see relief from their symptoms at least while they r pg.

asfm- temps went down this am and I have af cramps so I'm expecting her to be here by the end of the day. I really don't feel too bad about it I'm just happy that this cycle is over and I'm going to not really try at all during the next two months because of the holidays and my kids birthdays being the end of Aug and early Sept so trying to have this one in a different month. I won't be preventing but it will definately be one of those things if it happens we will be happy but not trying.


----------



## sma1588

i think i did O 1 time on it but wasnt temping before much but i am now eventhough i miss a day here and there but now im on cd 9 i NEED to make sure i get them everyday...thats what my gyn said because he thinks i may still have adenomiosis but were not sure ..he said if i get prego it may help with the pain. i kind hope this just gets me to O only so i can have another cycle so i can take the clomid next month if it increases the chances of twins so i can have my 2 all at once and get done what i need to do


----------



## MommyV

Gl I hope that o happens soon. Keep me updated on how u r doing. I want to know when u get that bfp!!


----------



## sma1588

thanks i sure will let you all know when i get my bfp! i actually went to the dollar store the other day and bought some gift boxes (since were around x-mas) so i can put the test results and maybe some little socks or something in for my mom and another bigger box so i can put a little onesie in for OH .........i figured i should get boxes while there cheap and have them around x-mas i just cant wait to use them!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 13, should ov today or tomorrow according to my charts. I'm guessing today...

BDing tonight, hope we catch this egg! FX'd!


----------



## waiting4stork

fxed for you starlit x
how is everyone doing?, where are people in this cycle? has anyone done anything different this cycle?
asfm- CD18 using opk preseed and softcups, bding as much as poss to get this egg xx
gl ladies xx


----------



## MommyV

Hi ladies 

I have no idea what is going on with me. I thought that I o'd on cd14 but now I am doubting that please feel free to look at my chart ladies and let me know when u think I o'd. Next cycle I am going to use opk's along with temping to know when I am going to o and then to confirm o with temps.


----------



## sma1588

cd 11 for me ladies, we have been bd-ing everyother day since cd 8 and will continue untill either AF or bfp shows up...who knows if and when that will be so i guess we have alot of BD ahead of us


----------



## StarlitHome

CD 15, 1 or 2 dpo depending on if I ov'd on CD 13 or 14 (not sure). Fingers crossed - we DTD on both predicted ov days, plus every other day starting CD 8 before that. I laid still on my back after with my hips up a bit, and I'm taking my prenatal vitamin. 
:dust: for everyone!! Crossing my fingers...


----------



## waiting4stork

gl everyone x really hoping this mnth is our bfp mnth because its our anniversary mnth :) really hv fxed for all of us xx


----------



## StarlitHome

Next month is my anniversary month, I'd love to be pregnant already by then! Annoucing to our families that we're expecting on Christmas (two days after our anniversary) would be awesome!

I'm either 2 or 3 dpo today, tired as all get out despite a good night's sleep AND sleeping in. 
:shrugs: we'll see..


----------



## 1hopefull

MommyV said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with me. I thought that I o'd on cd14 but now I am doubting that please feel free to look at my chart ladies and let me know when u think I o'd. Next cycle I am going to use opk's along with temping to know when I am going to o and then to confirm o with temps.

i think your chart looks great! looks like O on CD14 to me. (i won't worry about the two temps that are just below your coverline) FX


----------



## MommyV

af is here I'm out lots of cramping this is going to be a rough one. Gl to any of u ladies still in onto next cycle.


----------



## waiting4stork

sorry mummy v :hugs: you have another cycle before xmas im sure u will get ur bfp then xx
in the 2ww now, fingers crossed, nothing ,more i can do now xx


----------



## waiting4stork

StarlitHome said:


> Next month is my anniversary month, I'd love to be pregnant already by then! Annoucing to our families that we're expecting on Christmas (two days after our anniversary) would be awesome!
> 
> I'm either 2 or 3 dpo today, tired as all get out despite a good night's sleep AND sleeping in.
> :shrugs: we'll see..

yeah that would be lovely, im hoping for the same (bfp in time to tell everyone at xmas) fxed for you, and all the rest of us xx


----------



## MommyV

that would be kind of funny because my other two I found out I was pg on Dec 21 and Dec 24 2 years apart but why not have another the same time of year I really hope u get your bfp this month how many dpo r u now?


----------



## waiting4stork

awww tht would be lovely, im about 3dpo, feels so much longer :( xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hey, just wanted to let you know that I'm still lurking on here and I'm rooting for you all! Can't wait to see everyone start getting their BFPs!


----------



## MommyV

Thanks mommywishes4 this thread has really died down but there are still a few posts here and there. How r u feeling? Did u use opk's or anything during the month that u got your bfp? just curious because I was thinking about using them I temp but that only tells me that I have already o'd I'd like to know ahead of time so that we can bd before o.Thanks.

waiting4stork- gl in your tww. I know how slowly time goes when you're in the tww just hang in there. it's better to be in your tww than on cd1 I have a long time to go.


----------



## MommyWishes4

MommyV said:


> Thanks mommywishes4 this thread has really died down but there are still a few posts here and there. How r u feeling? Did u use opk's or anything during the month that u got your bfp? just curious because I was thinking about using them I temp but that only tells me that I have already o'd I'd like to know ahead of time so that we can bd before o.Thanks.

 I'm feeling very sick, lots of morning sickness/soreness/etc, but I guess that all comes with it!

I didn't use anything the month I got pregnant because I was feeling a bit down that month and stopped using everything. I had no idea I was pregnant that month and actually though 99% sure I was getting my period. I felt SO discouraged and told DH that I would be buying OPK's the next month. I did temping before O and once after, but I think I misread it and it made me more discouraged. 

Keep it up girls! I'm praying for your BFPs!:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

well i already cant wait untill next month...i know that sounds weird but i cant wait to do the opks temping and hopefully clomid if it ever gets here im already on cd 12


----------



## sma1588

wow i just added all my temps into FF and they r all over the place....i think either my bbt is giving me the wrong reading for the day before, im not reading it right or im just messed up lol.....


----------



## MommyV

gl shanna hope that u o this month. If not hopefully the clomid will do it. It seems that women who have trouble oing are able to if they take enough clomid. How much do u plan on starting with?

mommywishes4- that sounds good. I would love to just see what happens but I don't o the same time everymonth so it would be very unlikely for me to catch eggy like that plus I would not know where I was in my cycle and may want to test when I haven't even o'd. I definately can't afford to do that being a sahm and having 2littles. I'm going to order opk's and hpt's online they worked for me before don't see why they won't this time.


----------



## sma1588

i think im going to take 100mg cd 2-6 because i dont O at all most of the time so from what ive read and heard alot of RE's start with 100 mg if no O happens on a regular basis....but then again alot of people start at 50mg and have good luck im just so talerant to meds im going to start at 100


----------



## MommyV

GL hope that u o soon. Are u getting the clomid prescribed from a md or is it something that u can order without a dr? just wondering.


----------



## sma1588

well my RE said she was going to prescribe it to me but from what ive heard its going to b alot more to get it from her so i ordered it from a website but its taking forever so who knows if i will ever get it


----------



## MommyV

That's strange. I hope that it comes. Have u already paid them. Maybe if u don't get it soon u can try to contact them or report them to the bbb.


----------



## waiting4stork

Hi ladies
GL everyone and sma I hope your clomid comes soon, if i was you I would be contacting them and asking if they have sent it and how long it should take to get it etc. xx

asfm- AF is due a week on tuesday, does anyone know if having a hard lower stomach is a pg sign? I know I am trying not to ss it just something i never notcied before xx


----------



## sma1588

MommyV said:


> That's strange. I hope that it comes. Have u already paid them. Maybe if u don't get it soon u can try to contact them or report them to the bbb.

ya i paid for them already but i have read that sometimes they get stuck at customs but if i dont recieve them by wed. im going to email them and find out whats going on ....on a good note i got my IC's yesterday with my opk and prego test!


----------



## waiting4stork

lets hope they work this mnth then and u dnt need the clomid because u will get ur bfp this mnth :D :D 
xx


----------



## MommyV

That's good Shanna. r u going to start testing with the opk's yet? 

waiting4stork- I don't think that your lower stomach would get hard until further into pregnancy when your uterus starts to grow. May be bloating or gas. Hang in there I know that it's hard to wait but it will be testing time soon. When r u planning on testing?


----------



## MrsWez

Better late than never, I got my :bfp: on November 1st. I had faints on the 30th and 31st


----------



## sma1588

yea i hope the soy works so i dont need the clomid but i dont think its going too. 

yes i had to use the opk yesterday and will agaiin tonight and probly untill AF comes if she ever shows...

i woke up feeling fine this morning even got a little BD in then i ate and now feel like getting sick ugh this sux


----------



## squeal

MrsWez said:


> Better late than never, I got my :bfp: on November 1st. I had faints on the 30th and 31st

Congratulations! H&H 9 months for you! x


----------



## pink80

MrsWez said:


> Better late than never, I got my :bfp: on November 1st. I had faints on the 30th and 31st

Congrats H&H 9 Months

xx


----------



## mamadonna

MrsWez said:


> Better late than never, I got my :bfp: on November 1st. I had faints on the 30th and 31st

congratulations h&h 9 months


----------



## StarlitHome

MrsWez said:


> Better late than never, I got my :bfp: on November 1st. I had faints on the 30th and 31st

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

ladies some advice please--- started using OPKS this cycle for the first time, took them 4 days in a row now. Sunday night seemed to be getting darker and in the right direction but not positive yet- tonight, very very light, barely there. 

I know i didn't O yet- no egcm, but do you think that this is normal that the opks are getting lighter?


----------



## pink80

DaretoDream said:


> ladies some advice please--- started using OPKS this cycle for the first time, took them 4 days in a row now. Sunday night seemed to be getting darker and in the right direction but not positive yet- tonight, very very light, barely there.
> 
> I know i didn't O yet- no egcm, but do you think that this is normal that the opks are getting lighter?

:hi: hun

My OPKs seem to be a bit all over the place, but they do tend to get a little bit darker until BAM positive seemingly out of no where! Keep trying and make sure that you do at least 2 a day, but use your other fertile signs aswell to ensure that you get the right amount of :sex:, until you get your temp shift that way you should cover your bases and know how well OPKs work for you. 

Love & :dust:
xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks pink. But i didn't really buy enough to do twice a day. I only bought for once. :( i didn't know... but i don't get it this month, we'll do next. i'll buy double. :)


----------



## pink80

DaretoDream said:


> Thanks pink. But i didn't really buy enough to do twice a day. I only bought for once. :( i didn't know... but i don't get it this month, we'll do next. i'll buy double. :)

If you're not successful this month (FX'd you are :thumbup:) then maybe you could get some IC's to go with your normal ones so you could do an IC later in the day.

x


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah they are ics i'm hoping that i won't need to get them next month because we'll have that bfp! hoping hoping hoping!


----------



## sma1588

im so happy i got my clomid today so i cant wait untill next cycle to get going on my clomid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink80

sma1588 said:


> im so happy i got my clomid today so i cant wait untill next cycle to get going on my clomid!!!!!!!!!

Good luck - hope it does the trick :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

thanks me too! im all set to go i have the opk's the bbt the clomid and prego test....i also have all the boxes and things to put in boxes for OH and some family for x mas...i have 19 ic test now so i guess i will be taking a bunch to put in the gift boxes to lol.i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyV

Dare- I'm going to try using opk's this cycle too. I'm only on cd6 so I won't be starting for several more days. It seemed like when I used then before I would get light lines and sometimes I'd get no line then out of nowhere I'd get a really dark pos. I would keep testing the the late afternoon don't drink too much before your test and hold your pee for several hours. If you don't get a pos test just follow your other signs. I like opk's because they tell u before u o and with the temping I can confirm o but if we didn't bd before that then I'm pretty much just out of luck. fx'd for a pos opk.


----------



## MommyV

Shanna- that is so cute I hope that u get to use those things for christmas. If u haven't o'd yet is there anyway to go see doc and see if u can use the clomid sooner since your cycles are so long and sometimes af doesn't come?


----------



## waiting4stork

sma- glad clomid finally came :)
fingers crossed ladies we are going to get out bfp this cycle (AF is due Tuesday and I am going out of my head now)
If it doesnt happen this month I think we are going to have to leave it a few month, this will be month 22 so I am hoping not. My sister is, in theory, getting married in August and she doesn't know yet if I am going to be a bridesmaid or not so dont fancy been a bridesmaid at 7,8 or 9 month pregnant, for me or my sister, I would however love to have a one month old that I can put in a beautiful outfit for the day :D :D xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Mommy- again my test was darker yesterday than today, and more yesterday than the day before... So it seems weird but i the darkest line i had was sunday before any real signs of O.

They are getting more and more prominent though- so i know its coming but it's taking a long time.


----------



## sma1588

MommyV said:


> Shanna- that is so cute I hope that u get to use those things for christmas. If u haven't o'd yet is there anyway to go see doc and see if u can use the clomid sooner since your cycles are so long and sometimes af doesn't come?

im just going to wait it out and take the provera on cd 28 if nothing happens by then. i wont start untill cd 37 but thats ok i rather have a completly fresh start. i dont want to mess wih the linning of the uterus to early and mess me up. im just so excited today i really dont want to wait but i have to.. i think O is going to be comming up soon if it happens because im getting some almost ewcm and some more pinches but on both sides so not to sure :shrug:


i really hope this is going to be it for all of us this month but if its not my month im ok with waiting untill next cycle to get my bfp. i wouldnt mind an late x mas present and right after all the holiday food!!!!


----------



## MommyV

waiting4stork- I hope that you get your bfp soon. I know that the end of the tww is so stressful but just try to hang in there and relax.

Dare- I'm not too familiar with the opk's when do u usually o? I was thinkiing maybe they will get darker lighter and then darker again I'm not really sure. Hopefully if u just keep testing you'll get a pos soon

Shanna- That's a good idea hope that u o soon. Maybe u won't even need the clomid it seems like after you go and buy all the supplies u need for ttc then u get a bfp I know that's what happened when I got pg with dd I had bought 50opk and 25hpt and then that cycle I got pg.


----------



## sma1588

i hope it works out that way but then again it will be like i just waisted my money on the clomid and everything....i think im either going to O 2morrow or around then because my opk is getting a tiny bit darker and im getting a goopy almost ewcm today so we shall c if it actually happens


----------



## MommyV

Sometimes that's how it goes. My last pg I had like 40 opk's left and of course I had used up all of my pg tests but it felt like such a huge waste of money but was worth it because I had my lo.


----------



## sma1588

ya i think im done using the opk's this cycle untill i use the clomid then i will know exactly whats going on with it 
i just looked at ff on ipod app and i guess im on cd 19 but yesterday had a almost + opk along with some goopy streatchy cm im not to sure if that means im about to O or what.....it was watery from cd 14 and now im getting light opk this morning... does that mean O should happen soon or was happening?


----------



## DaretoDream

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/CIMG0061-2.jpg




MY FIRST POSITIVE OPK!!!

And it kicked the control line's ass!!!


look at it go!!!!

I"M EXCITED!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Looks good Dare. Now it's time to bd and get that bfp in 2weeks. Fx'd and Gl.


----------



## mtemptress

hi guys i havent got a oct bfp but a nov one woop i so happy


----------



## coral11680

Me too I didn't get my October bfp but just got my Nov :bfp: yesterday Nov 12th! Could you update me please. Congrats to all the other BFP's and good luck to everyone else! :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hurrah and congrats ladies!!! that's so great! :dust:


----------



## waiting4stork

:D well done ladies congratulations, really hope I and some more of us ladies can join you xx did u do anything different this cycle? xx


----------



## sma1588

well i didnt get my october bfp either and probly wont get my november bfp either but im determind to get one in dec. adding up the dates it will most likly be a new years bfp if it doesnt happen this month...so late x-mas presents to people


----------



## coral11680

waiting4stork said:


> :D well done ladies congratulations, really hope I and some more of us ladies can join you xx did u do anything different this cycle? xx

Yes I used conceive plus for first time and bd'ed 3 days leading up to O


----------



## MommyV

yeah for bfp's!!
it seems like for me and from being on here with other women too that lots of ewcm or sperm friendly lubricant and bd before o are very good for baby making. Hope that it works for me this month I've already had 2 december bfp's with my other children fx'd for another.


----------



## coral11680

MommyV said:


> yeah for bfp's!!
> it seems like for me and from being on here with other women too that lots of ewcm or sperm friendly lubricant and bd before o are very good for baby making. Hope that it works for me this month I've already had 2 december bfp's with my other children fx'd for another.

fingers crossed for you mommy. I dont think I had ewcm which is why I wanted to try sperm friendly lubricant and it worked!:happydance:


----------



## MommyV

I hope that we catch the egg this month. Got to go out and get opk's so I can start testing this month. Btw great digi. It's so nice to actually see it in writing.


----------



## StarlitHome

Crossing my fingers for this cycle. Planning for lots of BDing before O, hoping we catch the egg as well!
Come on :bfp:!!!

:dust:


----------



## MommyV

Good Plan Starlit. Just keep bding and staying relaxed and hopefully you'll get that bfp very soon.


----------



## DaretoDream

:dust:


----------



## PJ32

can you put me down as a BFP please xx


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats!!!!


----------



## waiting4stork

lovely BFPs. AF is due tomorrow, thought we had done everything this mnth, used opks preseed and softcups but getting cramp twinges :( :( trying to ignore them and stay positive at the moment. cycle 22, if no BFP will try one more cycle then we need a break after 2 years, all the AF and bfns are killing me now :( :(
gl ladies xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

Just waiting for AF to leave, here...


----------



## waiting4stork

good look on this cycle starlit
asfm: af got me, a day early :( was so hopeful this cycle as u may see from my post above, going to try one more cycle to get a bfp for xmas, if it doesnt happen then we will be leaving it for a while i think ttc is ruling our life atm and i can see oh needs a break, will kill me to nt ttc though after two years with nt a single bfp. Gl ladies xxxxxx


----------



## MommyV

So sorry about af waiting4stork I hope and pray that u get your bfp soon after two years of trying I can only imagine what that does to your emotions


----------



## DaretoDream

so sorry love about 22 cycles... That's crazy.


----------



## sma1588

ugh ladies i dont feel so good for the last few days my back hurts and so do my boobs. now tonight i feel like im going to get sick but that could be from the junk food tonight


----------



## kit603

I'm really not feeling very good about this cycle... :(


----------



## StarlitHome

AF left yesterday! Woohoo!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, could use your eyes. I finally put up Photos of my test this am <--- click that to visit and tell me if you see the line? PLEASE see the line. No pressure. :)


----------



## sma1588

yes hun i see it ..i had to look twice because i seen nothing at first. i think im soooo used to not seeing anything on my test that now my eyes just see nothing at first when it comes to test


----------



## kit603

I tested this morning with a FRER, CD31, and BFN :( No sign of AF yet though.

I'm getting really down about it all to be honest. We've been trying for 16 months now and NTNP before that for about 6 months and we've had nothing so far.


----------



## DaretoDream

I tested again this am, one with the ic, and with a clear blue as well. (not a digi i can't afford those!) :) Def pregs!


----------



## kit603

DaretoDream said:


> I tested again this am, one with the ic, and with a clear blue as well. (not a digi i can't afford those!) :) Def pregs!

Congratulations :) I couldn't see the line on your first test, but it's pretty definite on the clearblue and the pic of the IC you posted under the clearblue :) Have a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## sma1588

awsome hun that test looks great!!!!! i cant wait to let u all know on here when i get that bfp...i will probly be posting it all over so im sure none of u will miss the post lol


----------



## kit603

AF arrived just before bedtime, so i'm definitely out this cycle :(


----------



## sma1588

well send her this way! please!!! im already on cd 36? took the provera on cd 27 and still havnt started but im cramping a little bit now...i cant wait to start clomid !


----------



## StarlitHome

Negative pink-dye test this morning.

blah.


----------



## DaretoDream

sorry starlit. :(


----------



## StarlitHome

It's okay. dH pointed out that originally we weren't even going to be trying yet so it's okay. 

Lots of time.

It's frustrating though!


----------



## DaretoDream

starlit i know what you mean, it's incredibly frustrating. You know last month i was ready to just give up.... and this cycle we got our bfp.


----------



## StarlitHome

DaretoDream said:


> starlit i know what you mean, it's incredibly frustrating. You know last month i was ready to just give up.... and this cycle we got our bfp.

Well, we're right back on the wagon as far as TTC :haha: :blush:
So fingers crossed!


----------



## sma1588

update on me ladies, AF finally came yesterday and will be starting clomid toight im so excited but i already have a headache so i hope it goes away before tonight. im also going to be temping the whole way through this time


----------

